# Gatwick Airport closed, because idiots are flying drones close to it.



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

> The runway at Gatwick remains closed on Thursday morning following reports of drones flying close to the airport - despite briefly reopening overnight.
> 
> Flights in and out of the airport were suspended at about 9pm on Wednesday after two drones were sighted near the airfield.
> 
> ...



Lost for words, what complete morons.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Flights are being diverted as far away as Paris, Cardiff, Liverpool & Manchester, it's absolute chaos. 

Bit of background on the law...



> Earlier this year, new laws came into force which bans all drones from flying above 400ft and within 1km of airport boundaries. Drone users who flout the height and airport boundary restrictions could face an unlimited fine, up to five years in prison, or both.
> 
> Research funded by the Department for Transport (DfT) found that a drone weighing 400g could smash a helicopter windscreen, and one weighing 2kg could critically damage an airliner's windscreen.
> 
> Gatwick Airport CLOSED: What is the law around flying drones?



I hope they catch the inconsiderate anti-social morons & throw the book at them.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2018)

11 hours this drone has been apparently- how does that work then ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like it is a deliberate attack to hassle the airport.

Why the 5-0 don’t have radio finding equipment, for sale in Maplins type places, is an odd one...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2018)

Shotguns needed


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope they catch the inconsiderate anti-social morons & throw the book at them.



I hope they ram the book up their backsides.

Just had a call from a model flying New York to London yesterday on Norwegian, it went to Liverpool where there was no staff to help, so they all dossed on the floor all night, she’s now on a train to London but will arrive too late for the shoot, so needs to try and get back to the US.

The new ticket will cost her £700, the train £100 or so, no idea how much money she will lose by not being at the job. Multiply this by the 10,000 or so affected and this prick has caused 10’s of millions of pounds worth of damage.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

All them fucking Xmas Amazon deliveries.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like an easy win for the Plane Stupid lot if an incident like this causes as much disruption and attention. I suspect they’ll be out looking for a Maplins as soon as the shops open.

(Might be a long wait...)


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2018)

I have a colleague who lives in a tower block within sight of City Airport who was boasting about pointing lasers at planes as they were landing.  He didn't seem bothered by me pointing out how fucking dangerous it is at all though I think he's stopped out of fear of being found out when it (him or another idiot) was reported in the papers. People are stupid.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> 11 hours this drone has been apparently- how does that work then ?


Several drones or several batteries


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

just drove past the perimeter fence (I'm working round the corner) Security still blocking the entrances to the staff parking for some reason.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2018)

What the fuck is wrong with these idiots


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't get why they don't just shoot it down


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> I don't get why they don't just shoot it down



Dead easy to shoot down a drone, innit.


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> I don't get why they don't just shoot it down


Because to shoot it down you have to shoot up and while it's unlikely an arcing bullet coming back down could kill someone.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2018)

Just imagine this....



...with loads of planes / terminal buildings / people in the background


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

maomao said:


> Because to shoot it down you have to shoot up and while it's unlikely an arcing bullet coming back down could kill someone.




Ok that makes sense, thanks


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

maomao said:


> Because to shoot it down you have to shoot up and while it's unlikely an arcing bullet coming back down could kill someone.


I'd have thought they'd be within shotgun range though. 

The BBC are reporting that 2000 flights have been disrupted. That's wrong, isn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I'd have thought they'd be within shotgun range though.
> 
> The BBC are reporting that 2000 flights have been disrupted. That's wrong, isn't it?


well it is the bbc


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

If they can get a laser capable of shooting these drones down, there must be about 50 million people with enough video game experience to operate it for them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I'd have thought they'd be within shotgun range though.
> 
> The BBC are reporting that 2000 flights have been disrupted. That's wrong, isn't it?



According to Gatwick Airport "Aircraft movements: 282,000 (number of flights arriving and departing) [in 2017], average of 772 a day.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh shit. I hope they stop before Friday evening or my family Christmas is fucked.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Apparently there's 20 police units out trying to catch the drone pilot(s).


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

Not my area of expertise as such but I believe there's lots of RF source finding equipment out there, as used by both the military & the equally frightening OFCOM. Plus why can't you just follow the thing?

You'd hope that next time they're better prepared.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to Gatwick Airport "Aircraft movements: 282,000 (number of flights arriving and departing) [in 2017], average of 772 a day.


Nowhere near 2000 then, and the rate of take offs and landings will be very low between 9pm last night and now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently there's 20 police units out trying to catch the drone pilot(s).


local radio says its closer to 200

eta that could be police persons, not sure how many are in a unit.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 20, 2018)

When these people are caught could they not be charged as terrorists and thus get larger sentences? Maybe put them away for life?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to Gatwick Airport "Aircraft movements: 282,000 (number of flights arriving and departing) [in 2017], average of 772 a day.





Spymaster said:


> Nowhere near 2000 then, and the rate of take offs and landings will be very low between 9pm last night and now.


It's more than Gatwick's own flights that get disrupted in a closure. Other airports are operating at or near capacity.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I hope they ram the book up their backsides.
> 
> Just had a call from a model flying New York to London yesterday on Norwegian, it went to Liverpool where there was no staff to help, so they all dossed on the floor all night, she’s now on a train to London but will arrive too late for the shoot, so needs to try and get back to the US.
> 
> The new ticket will cost her £700, the train £100 or so, no idea how much money she will lose by not being at the job. Multiply this by the 10,000 or so affected and this prick has caused 10’s of millions of pounds worth of damage.



I suppose using a model located on the same continent was not an option.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suppose using a model located on the same continent was not an option.



Clearly not.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

dessiato said:


> When these people are caught could they not be charged as terrorists and thus get larger sentences? Maybe put them away for life?



That's only for if you fuck with airports for a good reason.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> local radio says its closer to 200
> 
> eta that could be police persons, not sure how many are in a unit.


Most ‘police units’ will be a bored PCSO...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Clearly not.



Yeah but I bet it was though, really.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Sounds like an easy win for the Plane Stupid lot if an incident like this causes as much disruption and attention. I suspect they’ll be out looking for a Maplins as soon as the shops open.
> 
> (Might be a long wait...)



Yeah, can just see Tarquin's daddy trying to get him off 200 counts of murder


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

It's a max of five years in prison on sentencing for this, I think. Drone Law cometh which might introduce more severe penalties.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's only for if you fuck with airports for a good reason.


Nah. It's for when you're massive dangerous tits.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suppose using a model located on the same continent was not an option.


There aren’t many of the 1972  Airfix spitfire 1:45 scale left this side of the pond. Clasic


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah but I bet it was though, really.



I know you're a bit simple when it comes to basic business; but if you have two models who are suitable for the job and one will cost £100 to get to the set and the other £1000, you go with the £100 one. 

Best you stick to teaching kids how to get rid of their stabilisers, Frank.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> If they can get a laser capable of shooting these drones down, there must be about 50 million people with enough video game experience to operate it for them.


But only if their were 48 other drones arranged in rows of eight and moving left to right and back again whilst slowly descending as you pick off the end columns each time...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

dessiato said:


> When these people are caught could they not be charged as terrorists and thus get larger sentences? Maybe put them away for life?


scratch a liberal...


----------



## dessiato (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> scratch a liberal...


These people are endangering life. At no level is this acceptable. Can you imagine how much damage would be done if even a small aircraft crashed into, say, Crawley?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Can you imagine how much damage would be done if even a small aircraft crashed into, say, Crawley?



An improvement?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sounds like it is a deliberate attack to hassle the airport.


 I approve.  Fuck Gatwick


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

kabbes said:


> I approve.  Fuck Gatwick



Yeah, fuck Gatwick. Except on Boxing Day morning, don't fuck it then, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah but I bet it was though, really.


Don't be a plank, Frank.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

> Gatwick is now expected to be closed until at least 12pm, according to Airlive citing the European aviation agency Eurocontrol.
> 
> Gatwick airport drone disruption - live updates



Blimey.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suppose using a model located on the same continent was not an option.



Coming over here, taking our modelling jobs.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

dessiato said:


> These people are endangering life. At no level is this acceptable. Can you imagine how much damage would be done if even a small aircraft crashed into, say, Crawley?


well if it does, I probably wont be posting again :-(


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I know you're a bit simple when it comes to basic business; but if you have two models who are suitable for the job and one will cost £100 to get to the set and the other £1000, you go with the £100 one.
> 
> Best you stick to teaching kids how to get rid of their stabilisers, Frank.



So the one who had to fly in from New York was cheaper? Where was the other one, mars?


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> But only if their were 48 other drones arranged in rows of eight and moving left to right and back again whilst slowly descending as you pick off the end columns each time...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> So the one who had to fly in from New York was cheaper? Where was the other one, mars?



AFAIK there was no other one suitable for the job, which is why they flew one in from the US.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 20, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> well if it does, I probably wont be posting again :-(


They might overshoot Crawley and crash into Croydon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

Don't these drones all have little cameras on them? Surely someone could aim a laser pointer at the camera to dazzle the pilot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

has anyone blamed Corbyn and, or the russians yet ?


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> AFAIK there was no other one suitable for the job, which is why they flew one in from the US.


I believe you have the modelling industry arse over tit here. You might move them from country to country but I get them to jobs and auditions and models go for jobs not the other way round. ie. with the exception of your big supermodels jobs have fixed prices and models audition for them on that basis.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

dessiato said:


> When these people are caught could they not be charged as terrorists and thus get larger sentences? Maybe put them away for life?



Why stop there? Bring back hanging for causing a minor annoyance that would have happened anyway had there been three imches of snow last night.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> AFAIK there was no other one suitable for the job, which is why they flew one in from the US.



So the bit about picking the cheapest person was a complete non sequitur then.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 20, 2018)

Clearly a need for a small rapid reaction force to counter this threat.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> So the bit about picking the cheapest person was a complete non sequitur then.







> I know you're a bit simple when it comes to basic business; but *if *you have two models who are suitable for the job and one will cost £100 to get to the set and the other £1000, you go with the £100 one.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

I hope it's climate activists rather than mischievous ne'er-do-wells. Either way, good stuff.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

maomao said:


> I believe you have the modelling industry arse over tit here. You might move them from country to country but I get them to jobs and auditions and models go for jobs not the other way round. ie. with the exception of your big supermodels jobs have fixed prices and models audition for them on that basis.



Oh right, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 20, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> has anyone blamed Corbyn and, or the russians yet ?



No.  This is all Sadiq's fault !


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

maomao said:


> I believe you have the modelling industry arse over tit here. You might move them from country to country but I get them to jobs and auditions and models go for jobs not the other way round. ie. with the exception of your big supermodels jobs have fixed prices and models audition for them on that basis.


From what I know of his business, Bahnhof’s punters aren’t your run of the mill, catalogue models.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

dessiato said:


> These people are endangering life. At no level is this acceptable. Can you imagine how much damage would be done if even a small aircraft crashed into, say, Crawley?


A small aircraft? not much more damage than a car or Transit Van hitting a building.


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> From what I know of his business, Bahnhof’s punters aren’t your run of the mill, catalogue models.



We probably work for some of the same people. There were Gatwick pickups on the screen when I finished work last night and.a large proportion of my Gatwick work is for modelling agencies so we may even deal with the same people at different points of their journeys.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> has anyone blamed Corbyn and, or the russians yet ?



They have cropped out the remote control, but Amber Rudd says she definitely saw him doing it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2018)

Coincidentally I recently found myself on a laser pointer hacking enthusiast's Youtube channel.
I fear for people's eyesight - let alone what idiots will end up doing with powerful lasers.
Someone at work reckons he's being spied on by a neighbour using a drone ... made me wonder what one could do with a microwave magnetron and a horn antenna.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> I hope it's climate activists rather than mischievous ne'er-do-wells. Either way, good stuff.



Why is endangering lives & buggering up people's Christmas plans, 'good stuff'?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sounds like it is a deliberate attack to hassle the airport.
> 
> Why the 5-0 don’t have radio finding equipment, for sale in Maplins type places, is an odd one...



Maplins closed down.....


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> ... made me wonder what one could do with a microwave magnetron and a horn antenna.



That’s the last couple of days of my Christmas holiday sorted...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why is endangering lives & buggering up people's Christmas plans, 'good stuff'?



If you've ever seen Planes, Trains and Automobiles you'll know that this most likely kicked off a whole bunch of heartwarming adventures, surprising new friendships and wholesome fun for all the family.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 20, 2018)

They seem to have done well enough to publicise why the airport was closed - just in case any mischievous drone flyers were late to the party and hadn't hear the news yet on how to cause a massive airport disruption.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why is endangering lives & buggering up people's Christmas plans, 'good stuff'?


12 years before tipping climate tipping point, to which aeroplane travel is a substantial contributor. Anything that disrupts and draws attention to that is fine by me, even if it isn't really on purpose. I'd be pleased to see action taken against other major polluters too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## nogojones (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suppose using a model located on the same continent was not an option.


I was available all day as well 

Bahnhof Strasse next time you have this problem, feel free to pass them my portfolio


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

we have a solution


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

What they need is a Sky fence...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

erm...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> What they need is a Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted.




Bahnhof Strasse can get you an Eagle but it'll have to be bussed in from Kazakhstan.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> What they need is a Sky fence...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

Sky fence for the airport...is this the Liz Truss solution?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

dessiato said:


> These people are endangering life. At no level is this acceptable. Can you imagine how much damage would be done if even a small aircraft crashed into, say, Crawley?



not sure how even a small plane might teleport a mile or so to the south of the airport


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> 12 years before tipping climate tipping point, to which aeroplane travel is a substantial contributor. Anything that disrupts and draws attention to that is fine by me, even if it isn't really on purpose. I'd be pleased to see action taken against other major polluters too.


Yup. I hope there's further disruption. 

Urban75 all outraged that wealthy people's right to fly around the place is being interfered with


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

looking at that map , I'm exactly midway between the airport and the town centre. Think I may go home for safety reasons


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 156154
> not sure how even a small plane might teleport a mile or two to the south of the airport



They can actually fly you know, planes.

Light aircraft do not fly from Gatwick however. It's a major international airport.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> They can actually fly you know, planes.
> 
> Light aircraft do not fly from Gatwick however. It's a major international airport.


yeh they do fly. east and west of gatwick and - from the alignment of the runway - not along a north / south axis. i wondered too about small aircraft flying from gatwick.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

If there's really a significant danger of Crawley being destroyed by airplanes crashing into it I'd suggest the rational solution is to close Gatwick airport.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> A small aircraft? not much more damage than a car or Transit Van hitting a building.


... at 100mph!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Maplins closed down.....





> Maplins *type* places


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> ... at 100mph!





I’m not saying I’d want to be the pilot mind...


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

Maplins type places?  Butlins then? 


Joke for the over 50s there...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> 12 years before tipping climate tipping point, to which aeroplane travel is a substantial contributor. Anything that disrupts and draws attention to that is fine by me, even if it isn't really on purpose. I'd be pleased to see action taken against other major polluters too.



Yeah, endangering lives & buggering-up people's Christmas plans whilst making absolutely no different or impact on climate change is good stuff. 

I see it's only Frank that has liked your posts, what a pair of planks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> Maplins type places?  Butlins then?
> 
> 
> Joke for the 1950s there...


ffy


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Yup. I hope there's further disruption.
> 
> Urban75 all outraged that wealthy people's right to fly around the place is being interfered with



It's been quite a few years since flying was the preserve of the wealthy - a stunt like this, which would reinforce some people's perception that environmentalists are wackos who don't understand the concerns of ordinary people, would be one of the worst moves campaigners could make.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

rumours crawley labour party members are behind this to wipe the corbyn contretemps from the media are false, senior labour figures say


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> If there's really a significant danger of Crawley being destroyed by airplanes crashing into it I'd suggest the rational solution is to close Gatwick airport.



Or close Crawley.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Excellent bunfight opportunity here. Good work cupid_stunt 



killer b said:


> I hope it's climate activists rather than mischievous ne'er-do-wells.


Me too. Especially when they get caught and given 5 years!

Using terrorist tactics is not the way to achieve goals.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see it's only Frank that has liked your posts


Gutted. I only post for the likes.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 20, 2018)

There was a video online which showed a airliner's wing being hit by a drone in a test. The drone went straight through the front surface of the wing. 

I haven't seen any tests of impact with an engine.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Yup. I hope there's further disruption.
> 
> Urban75 all outraged that wealthy people's right to fly around the place is being interfered with



How quaint that you think only "wealthy people" fly.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Excellent bunfight opportunity here. Good work cupid_stunt



Especially as spooky frank appears to be sneering at employment opportunities for foreign labour.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

weltweit said:


> There was a video online which showed a airliner's wing being hit by a drone in a test. The drone went straight through the front surface of the wing.
> 
> I haven't seen any tests of impact with an engine.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

ElizabethofYork said:


> How quaint that you think only "wealthy people" fly.



90% of air passengers are business twats. That's a genuine official fact.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

ElizabethofYork said:


> How quaint that you think only "wealthy people" fly.



He shuttles back and forth to the Haimland by train, a mode of transport that costs more than flying


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> 90% of air passnegers are business twats. That's a genuine official tobyjug fact.


ffy


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

ElizabethofYork said:


> How quaint that you think only "wealthy people" fly.


He's full of bone. I have it on good authority that teuchter has flown from London to Manchester at least twice this year and on one occasion he missed the BA flight so went with KLM via Amsterdam!


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm not unsympathetic to the cause - I think the scale of the climate change problem and the lack of action from politicians probably does justify some kind of extreme action - but with a huge proportion of the population refusing to admit the problem even exists, and all aviation accounting for only around 2% of emissions, alienating the kind of people who are just trying to get their family somewhere on RyanAir for the holidays is going to be very counter-productive.

Anyway, my guess is that this is probably just going to turn out to be regular twats instead of any kind of activist.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Especially as spooky frank appears to be sneering at employment opportunities for foreign labour.


Well SpookyFrank is the Little Englander personified so that's no surprise, just like killer b and teuchter's support for terrorist actions which endanger lives at airports.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

Plane happy?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Meanwhile train travel in the whole of South Wales is buggered for the entire christmas period because, thanks to criminal underinvestment in rolling stock, roughly a third of all trains in the region have been put out of action by bad weather.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Well SpookyFrank is the Little Englander personified so that's no surprise, just like killer b and teuchter's support for terrorist actions which endanger lives at airports.


I think you can include kabbes and maomao in the terrorist supporters club now. The likes are creeping up! (thank god)


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

The climate change issue with aviation isn’t that commercial aircraft are particularly bad ( although there are specific issues with emissions  and particulates being in the stratosphere so not being washed out by the weather) it’s that their speed makes it much easier to make more journeys.

How many people would go to New York from London for a week if the trip took 5 days each way by ship (and our current passenger ships are worse in terms of co2 per passenger km), or Barcelona for the weekend if it took 18 hours each way by train or Hong Kong for a conference if it was a three week journey by train or five weeks by ship?

Time to stop ‘tourists’ and corporate drones flying and only allow flying for ‘proper travelers like us’.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 20, 2018)

This has had about as much contribution to “endangering lives” due to the risk of planes being downed as it has had towards the reduction of risk to life by stopping flights from happening.  I.e. basically negligible in both cases.  

Specifically, once Gatwick noticed a drone, which they would have done straight away, they grounded all flights, thus preventing any risk at all.  Your life isn’t endangered whilst your sitting on the ground.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> and all aviation accounting for only around 2% of emissions, alienating the kind of people who are just trying to get their family somewhere on RyanAir for the holidays is going to be very counter-productive.


these days I run my justifications through a test 'how is this statement going to make me going to look at the Trial of The Profligate Elders which will take place after the Great Thirst'


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> these days I run my justifications through a test 'how is this statement going to make me going to look at the Trial of The Profligate Elders which will take place after the Great Thirst'


Don’t worry. They’ll have eaten all of us long before it comes to trial.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> I think you can include kabbes and maomao in the terrorist supporters club now. The likes are creeping up! (thank god)


I reckon kabbes flies more than Donald Trump, and maomao runs a fleet of (probably diesel engined) private hire vehicles to enable wealthy people not to have to take public transport with the proles.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

kabbes said:


> This has had about as much contribution to “endangering lives” due to the risk of planes being downed as it has had towards the reduction of risk to life by stopping flights from happening.  I.e. basically negligible in both cases.
> 
> Specifically, once Gatwick noticed a drone, which they would have done straight away, they grounded all flights, thus preventing any risk at all.  Your life isn’t endangered whilst your sitting on the ground.


'Drones near airports pose no danger to commercial aviation'.

Utter nonsense.


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I reckon kabbes flies more than Donald Trump, and maomao runs a fleet of (probably diesel engined) private hire vehicles to enable wealthy people not to have to take public transport with the proles.


They'll all be hybrid by April supposedly though I don't know what happens to the Vianos in that case. I have fuck all to do with the actual vehicles. I almost never get in them and can't even drive. Couldn't even tell you how many are petrol how many are diesel. And I am seriously looking to get out of this industry. It's food in my kids' mouths not a calling.

And I haven't flown since 2013 though my family have.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

ElizabethofYork said:


> How quaint that you think only "wealthy people" fly.


Typical comment one hears from the metropolitan elite and rural archers types, who have their level of 'wealthy' conveniently set to somewhere just above their own comfortable lifestyle. Reminds me of the SUV thread where someone who owned one claimed to be a cash-strapped 'student'.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

maomao said:


> And I am seriously looking to get out of this industry.


I should think so too. Curse you for providing for your family. It's all about the climate, maaaan.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

kabbes said:


> This has had about as much contribution to “endangering lives” due to the risk of planes being downed as it has had towards the reduction of risk to life by stopping flights from happening.  I.e. basically negligible in both cases.
> 
> Specifically, once Gatwick noticed a drone, which they would have done straight away, they grounded all flights, thus preventing any risk at all.  Your life isn’t endangered whilst your sitting on the ground.



And, yet there're examples of drones hitting planes, and many more reports of near misses, so spotting them near airports 'straight away' doesn't seem to work, and therefore they are a threat to life.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Typical comment one hears from the metropolitan elite and rural archers types, who have their level of 'wealthy' conveniently set to somewhere just above their own comfortable lifestyle. Reminds me of the SUV thread where someone who owned one claimed to be a cash-strapped 'student'.



Well, I'm not part of the metropolitan elite, nor am I a rural archer or a cash-strapped student.  Just a regular low-paid pleb.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I reckon kabbes flies more than Donald Trump, and maomao runs a fleet of (probably diesel engined) private hire vehicles to enable wealthy people not to have to take public transport with the proles.


I know this is a joke but I actually flew this year for the first time in about five years, and it was only because we had to go to the States for a medical procedure unavailable in this country.  I genuinely don’t like how much flight is now considered the norm.



Spymaster said:


> 'Drones near airports pose no danger to commercial aviation'.
> 
> Utter nonsense.


That’s not what I said though, is it?  They would pose danger if airports had no mitigants against that risk.  But in that case, the airport would also be utterly negligent.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

an update re the shooting down of drones...

' 

Gatwick said the drone could not be shot down for fear of stray bullets harming members of the public. But police have said they are reviewing options for downing the drone.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, yet there're examples of drones hitting planes, and many more reports of near misses, so spotting them near airports 'straight away' doesn't seem to work, and therefore they are a threat to life.


You can of course point to all those deaths that have taken place from these terrible accidents.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Well, I'm not part of the metropolitan elite, nor am I a rural archer or a cash-strapped student.  Just a regular low-paid pleb.


Provide details of your last two years' flying and the cost, and I'll return my verdict.


----------



## Voley (Dec 20, 2018)

Give me fifty quid and a Black Widow catapult and I'll have this sorted for you in a jiffy.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Provide details of your last two years' flying and the cost, and I'll return my verdict.





My status doesn't depend upon your verdict!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> The climate change issue with aviation isn’t that commercial aircraft are particularly bad ( although there are specific issues with emissions  and particulates being in the stratosphere so not being washed out by the weather) it’s that their speed makes it much easier to make more journeys.
> 
> How many people would go to New York from London for a week if the trip took 5 days each way by ship (and our current passenger ships are worse in terms of co2 per passenger km), or Barcelona for the weekend if it took 18 hours each way by train or Hong Kong for a conference if it was a three week journey by train or five weeks by ship?
> 
> Time to stop ‘tourists’ and corporate drones flying and only allow flying for ‘proper travelers like us’.


You start by saying that the problem isn't that commercial aviation is particularly bad - but then the rest of your post explains exactly why it is a problem. It basically makes it very easy for people to travel a ridiculous amount. Conferences are quite a good example. Until we find a less harmful way of doing long distance travel, people just have to travel less. 

And emissions aren't the only environmental issue caused by mass commercial aviation.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

Actually we (the west and China) have put all of our de-carbonisation eggs into the energy and to, a lesser extent, Transport buckets. These were ok but we haven’t even started to address the much bigger carbon emitter area of agriculture. Or the even bigger one of population.

And I say this as a meat eating father of two who travels a lot. I’ll be the first on the BBQ after DotCommunist ’s Great Thirst. And probably quite rightly too.

(*Ms A320 is vegan so a bit of a conssesion there.)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

kabbes said:


> You can of course point to all those deaths that have taken place from these terrible accidents.



None, yet. 

It's not easy to detect small drones by normal radar, yet small drones can cause serious damage to aircraft, so they are threat.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> You start by saying that the problem isn't that commercial aviation is particularly bad - but then the rest of your post explains exactly why it is a problem. It basically makes it very easy for people to travel a ridiculous amount. Conferences are quite a good example. Until we find a less harmful way of doing long distance travel, people just have to travel less.
> 
> And emissions aren't the only environmental issue caused by mass commercial aviation.


Yep, traffic near airports, noise pollution, extraction and manufacture of aluminium. Just to name thee.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

kabbes said:


> I know this is a joke but I actually flew this year for the first time in about five years, and it was only because we had to go to the States for a medical procedure unavailable in this country.  I genuinely don’t like how much flight is now considered the norm.


Great that you're fabulously wealthy enough to be able to fly to the US to take advantage of medical procedures not available to poor people here. I'm sure SpookyFrank and the gang wouldn't begrudge you _that_ one flight in 5 years at all!



> That’s not what I said though, is it?  They would pose danger if airports had no mitigants against that risk.  But in that case, the airport would also be utterly negligent


Balls. No airport can mitigate the risk entirely. Airlines and pilots are frequently quoted as saying that it's just a matter of time until a serious incident occurs.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

Can they not pick up on the drones frequency and block it?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 20, 2018)

Wankers!


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Provide details of your last two years' flying and the cost, and I'll return my verdict.


If we could invent a machine that could suck the CO2 out of the atmosphere with half the efficiency that you can suck the joy out of many of life’s pleasures we’d be saved...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Can they not pick up on the drones frequency and block it?



That's basically what a 'sky fence' does, see this post:
Gatwick Airport closed, because idiots are flying drones close to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> Actually we (the west and China) have put all of our de-carbonisation eggs into the energy and to, a lesser extent, Transport buckets. These were ok but we haven’t even started to address the much bigger carbon emitter area of agriculture. Or the even bigger one of population.
> 
> And I say this as a meat eating father of two who travels a lot. I’ll be the first on the BBQ after DotCommunist ’s Great Thirst. And probably quite rightly too.
> 
> (*Ms A320 is vegan so a bit of a conssesion there.)


paul hogan will be brought out of retirement to reprise his role in the 1980s ads with the slight change 'i'll put another urb on the barby'


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

ElizabethofYork said:


> My status doesn't depend upon your verdict!


Another common misapprehension.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

There is no evidence to suggest that even if we, as a civilisation, made the massive structural changes necessary to avert climate change that the people in the future who would benefit would be any less venial, stupid or hateful than our generation.

I say fuck the spandex clad second generation wankers with their monorails and robot Buttler’s.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> There is no evidence to suggest that even if we, as a civilisation, made the massive structural changes necessary to avert climate change that the people in the future who would benefit would be any less venial, stupid or hateful than our generation.
> 
> I say fuck the spandex clad second generation wankers with their monorails and robot Buttler’s.


no one bar you is talking about averting climate change, which is already a reality, but they are talking about trying to keep the rise in temperature below 2c, so that things don't all go to hell in a handcart


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Can they not pick up on the drones frequency and block it?



Some expert on the news said, some drones can be pre-programmed for flight paths, e.g. to fly over the runway & return for a battery change, without a remote control signal being available to block.

Apparently there's a laser system that has been developed, that locks onto the drone, fries it's battery & bring it down.

Although, to me, using a eagle would seem the cheaper option.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Sounds like an easy win for the Plane Stupid lot if an incident like this causes as much disruption and attention. I suspect they’ll be out looking for a Maplins as soon as the shops open.
> 
> (Might be a long wait...)



Yep, seeing as Maplins is gone, deceased, as dead as a Dodo.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> If we could invent a machine that could suck the CO2 out of the atmosphere with half the efficiency that you can suck the joy out of many of life’s pleasures we’d be saved...


Unrealistic though. The way forward is an emissions/carbon sharing scheme like the one I set up for cars a few years ago. We put people into groups of 3. I will be in a group with teuchter and SpookyFrank, we'll call us the _Climate Warrior 3_. What's important is total carbon emissions over the year. I'm pretty certain that when teuchter totals it next year, we'll have put out less shite than almost any other 3 normally responsible people. I'm getting a new car in May though, so Teuchter and Frank will need to cut down on something to keep things level.

Bahnhof Strasse is grouped with kabbes and killer b. Their group is _C Levels R US_.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

maomao said:


> Because to shoot it down you have to shoot up and while it's unlikely an arcing bullet coming back down could kill someone.



Or - probably much more important to the airport owner - it could damage expensive aviation kit.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 20, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh shit. I hope they stop before Friday evening or my family Christmas is fucked.


Even when the drones stop flying that won't be the end of it. It's going to have a knock on effect for several days, because of having to move planes and crew around because they're now in the wrong place, so their next flights can't happen as planned. And there's the issue of dealing with all the stranded passengers and rebooking them on flights.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> scratch a liberal...



No thanks. Might catch a notifiable disease.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

at least it makes a change from corbyn ruined christmas


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

LATEST NEWS - no flights before 4 pm at the earliest.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> paul hogan will be brought out of retirement to reprise his role in the 1980s ads with the slight change 'i'll put another urb on the barby'



It was a dark day when he was cruelly taken from us by that stingray...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> It was a dark day when he was cruelly taken from us by that stingray...


that's steve irwin you're thinking of


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Unrealistic though. The way forward is an emissions/carbon sharing scheme like the one I set up for cars a few years ago. We put people into groups of 3. I will be in a group with teuchter and SpookyFrank, we'll call us the Climate Warrior 3. What's important is total carbon emissions over the year. I'm pretty certain that when teuchter totals it next year, we'll have put out less shite than almost any other 3 normally responsible people. I'm getting a new car in May though, so Teuchter and Frank will need to cut down on something to keep things level.
> 
> Bahnhof Strasse is grouped with kabbes and killer b. Their group is C Levels R US.




kabbes is gonna have to start walking to the station, cos I've got quite a big holiday coming up next week. Plus a day trip to Paris in March where BA was £32 vs Eurostar's £85. On the plus side, we're getting rid of our 3ltr diesel, replacing with a 4ltr petrol, so better for breathing, not so sure on CO2 tho...


----------



## dessiato (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> They can actually fly you know, planes.
> 
> Light aircraft do not fly from Gatwick however. It's a major international airport.


That's why I said small rather than light.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> kabbes is gonna have to start walking to the station, cos I've got quite a big holiday coming up next week. Plus a day trip to Paris in March where BA was £32 vs Eurostar's £85. On the plus side, we're getting rid of our 3ltr diesel, replacing with a 4ltr petrol, so better for breathing, not so sure on CO2 tho...


There you go. We've solved climate change in 2 pages. Don't know what all the fuss was about.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suppose using a model located on the same continent was not an option.


Frank does have a point here though, Whilst I have full sympathy for the young woman concerned, being a pretty girl is not exactly a rare skill set.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> Maplins type places?  Butlins then?
> 
> 
> Joke for the over 50s there...



Or, another for the over 50s, Tandy.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Frank does have a point here though...


Don't be a dick, Mick.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> that's steve irwin you're thinking of


This is a meta whoosh set up isn’t it?

Well I won’t fall for it.

Everyone knows Steve Irwin was the name of the Six Million Dollar Man.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> ffy



If only someone still had the official "Tobyjug fact" stamp.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Frank does have a point here though, Whilst I have full sympathy for the young woman concerned, being a pretty girl is not exactly a rare skill set.



I can't speak to that, but it is probably fair to say that anyone in a position to fly 4000 miles for a morning's work is unlikely to be going hungry this christmas.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> The BBC are reporting that 2000 flights have been disrupted. That's wrong, isn't it?



Gatwick has said it was 2000 passengers disrupted last night, not flight.

That number has since gone through the roof, to at least 10,000 now, and growing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> 90% of air passengers are business twats. That's a genuine official fact.



Bollocks is it, it's well under 50% worldwide, as a simple google search shows.

Besides this is Gatwick, not London City airport, you plank.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> these days I run my justifications through a test 'how is this statement going to make me going to look at the Trial of The Profligate Elders which will take place after the Great Thirst'



I'm going to be so screwed at that trial I'm not sure I'll even try to defend myself.

"Well, I advocated for... um, and voted for... the full scale of the problem wasn't apparent until... OK, I flew to a bunch of places! It was great! I even worked in an airport. Fuck you, you thirsty bastards! I didn't have a car, does that count for anything?" (guillotine drops)


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Gatwick has said it was 2000 passengers disrupted last night, not flight.
> 
> That number has since gone through the roof, to at least 10,000 now, and growing.





> The airport said 110,000 passengers on 760 flights were due to fly on Thursday.


Drone attack grounds flights at Gatwick


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

kabbes said:


> I know this is a joke but I actually flew this year for the first time in about five years, and it was only because we had to go to the States for a medical procedure unavailable in this country.  I genuinely don’t like how much flight is now considered the norm.



Similarly, I flew for the first time in almost 30 yrs, this year. If I'm going to Europe I usually take trains. Next time I go to Budapest I'll be training it, I just couldn't arrange the journey in time (London-Paris-Vienna-Budapest and back), as I booked my holiday at short notice.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Similarly, I flew for the first time in almost 30 yrs, this year.


Excellent. You are paired with A380. He's a private pilot who needs all the help he can get. You are _The Ozone Boys_.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Similarly, I flew for the first time in almost 30 yrs, this year. If I'm going to Europe I usually take trains. Next time I go to Budapest I'll be training it, I just couldn't arrange the journey in time (London-Paris-Vienna-Budapest and back), as I booked my holiday at short notice.


You’ll still be tied to a pole going round and round like a donnor kebab next to me.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

maomao said:


> Because to shoot it down you have to shoot up and while it's unlikely an arcing bullet coming back down could kill someone.


The energy goes up in proportion to the mass but by the square of the velocity, bullets are small but they cause so much damage because they move so fast. You need a slower but much bigger projectile.
Something like a football fired from an air cannon would do the job or a high pressure water jet would be effective at close range.
the drone operator needs to be found and dealt with but without finding the actual drone that isn't likely.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Excellent. You are paired with A380. He's a private pilot who needs all the help he can get. You are _The Ozone Boys_.



He's a weirdo who eats hash browns with his Full English Breakfast. Make it _The Ozone Bros_. Brothers are allowed to loathe their brothers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> You’ll still be tied to a pole going round and round like a donnor kebab next to me.



Don't tell your vegan missus, but she'll probably be spit-roasted.

And then barbecued.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Drone attack grounds flights at Gatwick



That quote from Gatwick was from earlier this morning, i.e. 2000 passengers not 2000 flights, as the the BBC reported, were disputed last night and early this morning, which makes sense as there's very limited flights allowed between 11 pm & 6 am.

Clearly that number of at least 10,000 has been climbing hour by hour since, probably around 30k or so by now, maybe 70-80k if it re-opens at 4 pm, and if it doesn't, reaching £110k when the closure hits 24 hours at 9 pm tonight.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> paul hogan will be brought out of retirement to reprise his role in the 1980s ads with the slight change 'i'll put another urb on the barby'




One for the "Really obvious shit..." but I didn't know the "whack another shrimp on the barbie" line in Dumb and Dumber was quoting something. Everyday's a school day...


----------



## emanymton (Dec 20, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> an update re the shooting down of drones...
> 
> '
> 
> Gatwick said the drone could not be shot down for fear of stray bullets harming members of the public. But police have said they are reviewing options for downing the drone.


Best to avoid Gatwick for the near future if you happen to be Brazilian.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Even when the drones stop flying that won't be the end of it. It's going to have a knock on effect for several days, because of having to move planes and crew around because they're now in the wrong place, so their next flights can't happen as planned. And there's the issue of dealing with all the stranded passengers and rebooking them on flights.


Yeah I kind of figured that, I'm having the shit arse christmas already with my boiler going down already. This is the icing on the cake.


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


>



Delighted to find that the spear guy scene seems to have been real.


----------



## pesh (Dec 20, 2018)

worst Die Hard 2 reboot ever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

dessiato said:


> That's why I said small rather than light.


yeh but it's still rather an ask for a plane taking off or landing to suddenly turn due south


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> If only someone still had the official "Tobyjug fact" stamp.


you were the last person i saw it with


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

FFS, the drone has been spotted over Gatwick again, in just the last half an hour.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

Mrs B (a remained) thinks this whole thing may be some sort of 'warning'/'dress rehearsal' for March 30th 2019


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 20, 2018)

Note: Don't look at Facebook, or the Drone Flyers UK group where some people are saying it's a conspiracy to ban drones and the Gatwick management are doing it to cover up some computer fuckup.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Airlines and pilots are frequently quoted as saying that it's just a matter of time until a serious incident occurs.



Can't they just cover planes with a few inches of rubber, so any stray drones bounce off?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't they just cover planes with a few inches of rubber, so any stray drones bounce off?


There's a gap in the market here. Bull bars for aircraft.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> If we could invent a machine that could suck the CO2 out of the atmosphere with half the efficiency that you can suck the joy out of many of life’s pleasures we’d be saved...


I'm extracting plenty of joy from this Gatwick story, for my own use, and you are welcome to share it if you want


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

One positive from today, it's not quite 1pm yet on what should be a quiet day, and the fees I have earned so far from rebooking people is more than enough for a nice little long weekend in Budapest or somewhere similar for me and the family. An unexpected bonus


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

has anyone seen Badgers today?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you were the last person i saw it with



And *THAT*, good people of Urban, is a Tobyjug fact.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Unrealistic though. The way forward is an emissions/carbon sharing scheme like the one I set up for cars a few years ago. We put people into groups of 3. I will be in a group with teuchter and SpookyFrank, we'll call us the _Climate Warrior 3_. What's important is total carbon emissions over the year. I'm pretty certain that when teuchter totals it next year, we'll have put out less shite than almost any other 3 normally responsible people. I'm getting a new car in May though, so Teuchter and Frank will need to cut down on something to keep things level.
> 
> Bahnhof Strasse is grouped with kabbes and killer b. Their group is _C Levels R US_.


Effectively - of course - this is what already happens. You pool your environmental damage with, say, me, or some malnourished sub-saharan children, and as a result the world hasn't been destroyed quite yet. We don't make a big deal of it or ask for your thanks though.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> We don't make a big deal of it or ask for your thanks though.


Correctly so.

Are you a vegan yet? If not I might need you to give up meat soon. I'm going to shoot Bambi next week for lolz.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2018)

Drones have no natural predators in the wild, could we train hunting birds to do it.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 20, 2018)

"the drone". As if there's one! 

There's probably a few of the fuckers taking turns.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

I cant see why they haven't employed a sharp shooter by now.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 20, 2018)

environmental direct action? 
pretty effective and easy tactic.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2018)

The drone manufacturers are going to like the publicity, so batteries in that drone

Still amazed the not tried bows and arrows yet


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Drones have no natural predators in the wild, could we train hunting birds to do it.



The French already have done.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 20, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Drones have no natural predators in the wild, could we train hunting birds to do it.


Eagles trained to take down drones


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Drones have no natural predators in the wild, could we train hunting birds to do it.


it took months to train the police to slap themselves

what chance have they against a master drone operator?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2018)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Eagles trained to take down drones


we did this on page 3 , 3 and a half hours ago


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> I cant see why they haven't employed a sharp shooter by now.



Have you not watched the videos posted earlier, where even machine guns struggle to hit & take these these things down?

From the news coverage, it or they, are only flying over for short periods, disappearing for some time, then reappearing again for a few more minutes, hence why the airport was reopened in the early hours, before being closed again 45 minutes later. 

It/they are not in constant flight, which is why they are struggling to find the pilots(s), despite at least one police chopper being up there. 

Whoever is behind this, they are playing a very clever cat & mouse game, running rings around the cops, and no doubt laughing their arses off.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Is this still going on?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> I cant see why they haven't employed a sharp shooter by now.



Just read they are worried that stray bullets might harm members of the public.

Couldn't they get another drone and ram it?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Just read they are worried that stray bullets might harm members of the public.
> 
> Couldn't they get another drone and ram it?



Good point.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Good point.



Or send up a helicopter with a big net and catch it.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2018)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> "the drone". As if there's one!
> 
> There's probably a few of the fuckers taking turns.



The first report I saw was talking about multiple drones.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Or send up a helicopter with a big net and catch it.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Or send up a helicopter with a big net and catch it.



There are a whole heap of ways of dealing with problem drones.
I guess we'll see which one Gatwick chooses in the coming weeks.


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

A380 said:


> It was a dark day when he was cruelly taken from us by that stingray...



It was the Aquaphibians who took Paul, despite Troy Tempest's valiant attempts to protect him.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Just read they are worried that stray bullets might harm members of the public.
> 
> Couldn't they get another drone and ram it?



I know two highly trained & professional drone operators, one ironically was wrongly arrested for flying near Gatwick some years ago*, he's a freelance  photojournalist that supplies photos & video to broadcasters & papers - I've seen him credited for photos from Gatwick on the BBC's website today. The other is a freelance cameraman, and has done a lot of work on amongst other projects, the BBC's Blue Planet.

I doubt either of them would be skilled enough to ram another drone. 

* Photojournalist arrested after filming with drone near Gatwick airport


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Drones have no natural predators in the wild, could we train hunting birds to do it.


It’s  Sussex police though, not the Met. The Met have probably got some Gucci 12 person strong counter drone unit but they won’t go out of London...


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Or send up a helicopter with a big net and catch it.



Drone fishing! Like the idea!


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Drone fishing! Like the idea!



If only Jack Hargreaves were still with us. A net, two ferrets, and three anecdotes would be all that he needed to deal with drones.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Do we know yet if this is environmental protestors or just kids pissing about?


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Do we know yet if this is environmental protestors or just kids pissing about?



It's great way of fucking up deportation flights.


----------



## prunus (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> The energy goes up in proportion to the mass but by the square of the velocity, bullets are small but they cause so much damage because they move so fast. You need a slower but much bigger projectile.
> Something like a football fired from an air cannon would do the job or a high pressure water jet would be effective at close range.
> the drone operator needs to be found and dealt with but without finding the actual drone that isn't likely.



Lasers!  Lasers don't fall down again.  Also, they're lasers!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2018)

Did I just hear the radio say that they've decided the cancelled flights are due to an extraordinary event and therefore the airlines aren't obliged to pay compensation


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Did I just hear the radio say that they've decided the cancelled flights are due to an extraordinary event and therefore the airlines aren't obliged to pay compensation



Sounds legit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Did I just hear the radio say that they've decided the cancelled flights are due to an extraordinary event and therefore the airlines aren't obliged to pay compensation



Flights from Dublin diverted and cancelled as drones cause travel chaos


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2018)

8ball said:


> Sounds legit.


So does it just go down as 'not our fault sorry about your holiday' or will the caa/Gatwick pay out?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

tim said:


> It's great way of fucking up deportation flights.



Yeah. That's another possibility i hadn't thought of.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Did I just hear the radio say that they've decided the cancelled flights are due to an extraordinary event and therefore the airlines aren't obliged to pay compensation


Can Gatwick Airport passengers hit by drone attack claim compensation? | Metro News


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> So does it just go down as 'not our fault sorry about your holiday' or will the caa/Gatwick pay out?



Your travel insurance will pay, if you have it. Or else you can try and recover your costs from the drone operator, should he/she be revealed and have a spare £100m or so to hand over.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Do we know yet if this is environmental protestors or just kids pissing about?



I think if it were environmental protesters, they would have ended it by now & released a statement to the media about their reasons.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 156165
> Flights from Dublin diverted and cancelled as drones cause travel chaos


Oh right so EU rules... Will this be the event that turns the country pro brexit I wonder


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Did I just hear the radio say that they've decided the cancelled flights are due to an extraordinary event and therefore the airlines aren't obliged to pay compensation



Yes, that's why you should always have travel insurance in place.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> So does it just go down as 'not our fault sorry about your holiday' or will the caa/Gatwick pay out?



Pretty much, plus what Bahnhof said.


----------



## andysays (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Did I just hear the radio say that they've decided the cancelled flights are due to an extraordinary event and therefore the airlines aren't obliged to pay compensation


What I've just read (BBC website) is that they have to give you a refund or an alternate flight, but they don't have to pay 'extra' compensation.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

They have now changed it from 'will not be re-opened until 4 pm at the earliest', to 'the airport will remain closed until further notice'.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2018)

Is it noticeably quieter over London?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Is it noticeably quieter over London?


no


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Did I just hear the radio say that they've decided the cancelled flights are due to an extraordinary event and therefore the airlines aren't obliged to pay compensation



A cynical man might suggest that if there was some fuck up that was the airport's fault, blaming it all on an imaginary drone could save them a lot of money


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> They have now changed it from 'will not be re-opened until 4 pm at the earliest', to 'the airport will remain closed until further notice'.



Some fucking epic batteries in that drone. Most only stay up for about 20 minutes.


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> I cant see why they haven't employed a sharp shooter by now.



It really hard to shoot down drones. Fly too fast and high for shotguns. Missles are too expensive. Machine guns, while fun are going to cause loads of collateral damage and radar controlled AA guns, are again a bit overkill.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)

First images of the object over Gatwick coming in now: 



Spoiler



 

[spolier]


----------



## klang (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm sure a lot of planning went into this delinquency, but the volcano a few years ago was a lot more effective.


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 20, 2018)

Has 2hats provided an accessible technical briefing on all the relevant issues yet?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Some fucking epic batteries in that drone. Most only stay up for about 20 minutes.



Fucking hell, you are a plank. 

Try following the news, or even just this thread.

HINT: It/they only appear for a few moments at a time. Gatwick Airport closed, because idiots are flying drones close to it.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2018)

littleseb said:


> I'm sure a lot of planning went into this delinquency, but the volcano a few years ago was a lot more effective.


Our glacier guide in Iceland a few years ago has family farmland on that volcano and was completely gobsmacked that Ash from it covered my house and car in the SW of England.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2018)

Plus

 

Equals


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

every winter there's something that happens which humiliates the uk. most years it's the country grinding to a halt as a result of an itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie little bit of snow, this year it's some jokers with drones shutting down the country's second-busiest airport


----------



## ffsear (Dec 20, 2018)

Wondering if its a failed attempted at stock market manipulation.  Sell EasyJet PLC shares then shut down their main hub for several hours.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, you are a plank.
> 
> Try following the news, or even just this thread.
> 
> HINT: It/they only appear for a few moments at a time. Gatwick Airport closed, because idiots are flying drones close to it.



So, these terrorists are flying their drone about, nipping home to recharge it, then heading out again for a spot more terrorism. 

And given that this is now national news, they're presumably doing all this in the knowledge that they're liable to spend a few years in jail if caught.

Mkay.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

How close do you have to be to control a drone anyway?


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 156168
> 
> Plus
> 
> ...


I don't think you need as high tech as that...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2018)

My flight tomorrow is apparently still scheduled to be on time. Can't imagine it will stay that way for long.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> How close do you have to be to control a drone anyway?



Depends on what you want to spend - to control it in real tome you need to be within line of sight, but more expensive, or home built drones can be pre-programed to fly a particular route and X speed and Y height - and they could fly for as long as theyvrt got battery life.

If a drone had 30 minutes flying time it could fly from well over a mile away - maybe 2 or 3 depending on speed...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2018)

If Gatwick Airport can't deal with this they are fucking useless.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> So, these terrorists are flying their drone about, nipping home to recharge it, then heading out again for a spot more terrorism.





Who said anything about terrorists, apart from you? In fact the police have stated they don't consider it's connected to terrorism.

I'll educate you here, you can change batteries!

The guy I know that work's on the BBC's Blue Planet doesn't nip home every 20 minutes to recharge a battery for his drone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> If Gatwick Airport can't deal with this they are fucking useless.


where were you earlier?


----------



## 2hats (Dec 20, 2018)

eoin_k said:


> Has 2hats provided an accessible technical briefing on all the relevant issues yet?


I'm on the other side of the world right now so obviously don't give a shit...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> where were you earlier?


Pub obviously


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2018)

T & P said:


> I don't think you need as high tech as that...



That may be true, but my solution is way cooler


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Pub obviously




hmmm...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My flight tomorrow is apparently still scheduled to be on time. Can't imagine it will stay that way for long.



Hope it works out OK for you.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

This is just like Die Hard 2


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Isn't there an abandoned church right on the perimiter of Gatwick Airport?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 20, 2018)

This is the die hard 8 plot


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Isn't there an abandoned church right on the perimiter of Gatwick Airport?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> If Gatwick Airport can't deal with this they are fucking useless.



Cfy


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 156173
> View attachment 156174
> View attachment 156175




That's the one, it's where the new runway will go.


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Isn't there an abandoned church right on the perimiter of Gatwick Airport?



You wicked God haters, no doubt you'll try and pin this on Saint and Martyr, Fiona Onasanya too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That's the one, it's where the new runway will go.


then that's where the drone gang are holed up


----------



## prunus (Dec 20, 2018)

There’s a ridge of hills 2-3 miles to the northwest and west (Charlwood hill, Norwood Hill etc) that provide a clear line of sight over the whole airport; I’ve flown drones that far easily using line of sight from a hill. See eg elevation profile attached (from Norwood Hill)


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

maomao said:


> It's food in my kids' mouths not a calling.



Nice apostrophe use there


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> then that's where the drone gang are hold up



It's your mission to gather a group of chums, find a secret passage into the church and nab the Drone Gang; following the conventions set out in the novels of Enid Blyton and Malcolm Saville.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

prunus said:


> View attachment 156176
> 
> 
> There’s a ridge of hills 2-3 miles to the northwest and west (Charnwood hill, Norwood Hill etc) that provide a clear line of sight over the whole airport; I’ve flown drones that far easily using line of sight from a hill. See eg elevation profile attached (from Norwood Hill)



and look there's a pub right by the vantage point, the fox revived

so 200, 300m to the trig point from the pub


----------



## andysays (Dec 20, 2018)

I hope Sussex police are following this thread, they should have the whole situation wrapped up and the airport re-opened by tea time


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

prunus said:


> View attachment 156176
> 
> There’s a ridge of hills 2-3 miles to the northwest and west (Charnwood hill, Norwood Hill etc) that provide a clear line of sight over the whole airport; I’ve flown drones that far easily using line of sight from a hill. See eg elevation profile attached (from Norwood Hill)



Blimey, that leaves a massive area to search, no wonder the cops are getting nowhere.

BREAKING NEWS: police snipers & the army have been called in to help.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

dylanredefined said:


> It really hard to shoot down drones. Fly too fast and high for shotguns. Missles are too expensive. Machine guns, while fun are going to cause loads of collateral damage and radar controlled AA guns, are again a bit overkill.



They could just nuke the airport - that would take out the drone.  I guess the area around the airport is already desolate so it wouldn't make any noticeable difference.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 20, 2018)

An EMP - that'd sort it all out


----------



## peterkro (Dec 20, 2018)

There is no situation so fucked up that calling the army in can't make worse.


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> BREAKING NEWS: police snipers & the army have been called in to help.



They're going to struggle to hit anything unless it looks like a Brazilian electrician or a middle aged Scottish bloke carrying a table leg.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They could just nuke the airport - that would take out the drone.  I guess the area around the airport is already desolate so it wouldn't make any noticeable difference.



That could work, the edge of Crawley is under 2 miles away.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> That could work, the edge of Crawley is under 2 miles away.


there's two miles from the centre of gatwick:


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

andysays said:


> I hope Sussex police are following this thread, they should have the whole situation wrapped up and the airport re-opened by tea time


and they'd have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for those bored urbs.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

Fresh tactics from protesters against new runway perhaps.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

two sheds said:


> Fresh tactics from protesters against new runway perhaps.


well it can't be extinction rebellion cos they'd have handed themselves in by now


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> then that's where the drone gang are holed up




Bob Stewart (British Army officer) - Wikipedia


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

tim said:


> It's your mission to gather a group of chums, find a secret passage into the church and nab the Drone Gang; following the conventions set out in the novels of Enid Blyton and Malcolm Saville.


it's a long long time since i read any of the adventures of the famous five but as i recall there was a lot of lashing in them


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a long long time since i read any of the adventures of the famous five but as i recall there was a lot of lashing in them



In that case one of your chums will have to be a Tory M.P., sorry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

tim said:


> In that case one of your chums will have to be a Tory M.P., sorry.


research indicates these lashings were of the ginger beer and cake variety rather than flagellation so tory mps less likely to want to take part. except for fatty soames that is.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

prunus said:


> Lasers!  Lasers don't fall down again.  Also, they're lasers!


I too get fully get the emotional appeal of lasers, but one able to bring down a drone would be fairly powerful, I'm not sure that I'm happy about such a weapon in the hands of G4S or even the Met for that matter.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> One positive from today, it's not quite 1pm yet on what should be a quiet day, and the fees I have earned so far from rebooking people is more than enough for a nice little long weekend in Budapest or somewhere similar for me and the family. An unexpected bonus



I think we can now upgrade this to a weekend in New York 

Once the West Coast wakes up and realises they can't get home for Christmas we might be able to extend that to a quick trip to Tokyo, bring it!


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think we can now upgrade this to a weekend in New York
> 
> Once the West Coast wakes up and realises they can't get home for Christmas we might be able to extend that to a quick trip to Tokyo, bring it!


I'm starting to suspect you migh be the mastermind behind it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> If Gatwick Airport can't deal with this they are fucking useless.


Cfy


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I'm starting to suspect you migh be the mastermind behind it.



Business tails off near Christmas, my kids need pressies, what's a man to do?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> then that's where the drone gang are holed up



You been watching die hard 2?


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> research indicates these lashings were of the ginger beer and cake variety rather than flagellation so tory mps less likely to want to take part. except for fatty soames that is.



Sadly, poor old Nicky's not the chap he once was







Take Boris, he's the sort of five you can rely on when batting on a sticky wicket.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> I cant see why they haven't employed a sharp shooter by now.


  You can't hit  fast small moving targets with aimed rifle fire did a light air defence course machine Guns vs  Drones 1000of rounds fired for little effect you'd need some huge gun on a powered mount with radar firing shells that burst to knock the wretched things down.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think we can now upgrade this to a weekend in New York
> 
> Once the West Coast wakes up and realises they can't get home for Christmas we might be able to extend that to a quick trip to Tokyo, bring it!



Honestly, I don't know how you can be so heartless just a week before Christmas - sod Tokyo, buy ME a weekend in Copenhagen!

Don't you know how many likes i've given you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

tim said:


> Sadly, poor old Nicky's not the chap he once was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plus he's expendable


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

likesfish said:


> You can't hit  fast small moving targets with aimed rifle fire did a light air defence course machine Guns vs  Drones 1000of rounds fired for little effect you'd need some huge gun on a powered mount with radar firing shells that burst to knock the wretched things down.



(((Crawley)))


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> You been watching die hard 2?


I for one keep praying for snow tonight. Already been checking online for snowmobiles for rent.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

> BREAKING: Gavin Williamson has just confirmed to me & other reporters: “We will be deploying the armed forces” at #Gatwick, who will use “unique military capability” to help in the drone crisis.



Unique military capability, are they going to nuke it?


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2018)

two sheds said:


> (((Crawley)))


It'd be an improvement on the place.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Honestly, I don't know how you can be so heartless just a week before Christmas - sod Tokyo, buy ME a weekend in Copenhagen!
> 
> Don't you know how many likes i've given you?



Copenhagen? You can get there for £40 on Easyjet!


----------



## peterkro (Dec 20, 2018)

Has Britain got any working AWACS that can spot a  of the shelf drone? It's quite possible if they have working ones they are in Cyprus or somewhere.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Unique military capability, are they going to nuke it?


it's that guy with the spear again, they've tracked him down and offered him a job


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Copenhagen? You can get there for £40 on Easyjet!



Bollocks to bloody easyJet!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> it's that guy with the spear again, they've tracked him down and offered him a job


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> An EMP - that'd sort it all out



So long as they don't need any computers or anything to run the airport.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 20, 2018)

It's astonishing that no protocol except 'close down the airport' exists for this. Presumably at least there will be one after this debacle though.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> BREAKING NEWS: police snipers & the army have been called in to help.



Yeah but in die hard 2 they call the milatary in to help and they turn out to be dodgy


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Has Britain got any working AWACS that can spot a  of the shelf drone? It's quite possible if they have working ones they are in Cyprus or somewhere.



If they are in Cyprus they're fucked if they want to go to Gatwick, it's shut.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Has the PM called a "Cobra" meeting yet? (Stupid name )


----------



## likesfish (Dec 20, 2018)

we had a regiment of AA guns captured from the argies in the Falklands that were going to end up as gate guardians but the manufacturers offered a really really good deal on a refurb so an air defence regiment was formed.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Isn't there an abandoned church right on the perimiter of Gatwick Airport?



Someone from SO19, proudly going outside to finally put an end to this mess, and unleash a volley of machine gun rounds, before discovering they're 



Spoiler



blanks


 would really be the icing on todays cake


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Cloo said:


> It's astonishing that no protocol except 'close down the airport' exists for this. Presumably at least there will be one after this debacle though.


have the transport minister travel to the affected airport and commit hari-kiri


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> plus he's expendable



It's interesting how in similar contexts we often repeat the same phrase. Follow the link to the real Pickman's model


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Has Britain got any working AWACS that can spot a  of the shelf drone? It's quite possible if they have working ones they are in Cyprus or somewhere.



I rather doubt that Sussex Police or Gatwick will cough up the MOD's rates...

They could be used, but finding a very small object flying at low level amongst all the ground clutter would be pretty difficult, and using an E-3's radar at relatively low level on full whack would have a significant impact on some of the electronic equipment at Gatwick.

The weapons locating and air defence radars operated by the Army would be more effective and less intrusive.


----------



## prunus (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I too get fully get the emotional appeal of lasers, but one able to bring down a drone would be fairly powerful, I'm not sure that I'm happy about such a weapon in the hands of G4S or even the Met for that matter.



I refute all your reasonable objections thus: lasers!

(Yeah I know not actually practical )


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Has the PM called a "Cobra" meeting yet? (Stupid name )



"Cobra" is just a acronym for where the meetings take place - Cabinet Office Briefings Rooms.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> "Cobra" is just a acronym for where the meetings take place - Cabinet Office Briefings Rooms.



What's the A for?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> What's the A for?



Arseholes.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Arseholes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Being serious, the correct acronym is COBR, pronounced as 'Cobra', which has become the common spelling of it.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> What's the A for?


It’s Cabinet Office Briefing “Room A”

(Rather than Room B, Room C, etc)


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> What's the A for?



Cabinet Office Briefing Room 'A'.

It's now usually held in COBR 'B', but no one could think of a pronouncable acronym, and it could be held in someone's living room.


----------



## manji (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Do we know yet if this is environmental protestors or just kids pissing about?


Extinction Rebellion disclaimed responsibility on Twitter this morning. They announced last night they had something big planned but it was picketing BBC buildings for giving climate deniers airtime.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Cabinet Office Briefing Room 'A'.
> 
> It's now usually held in COBR 'B', but no one could think of a pronouncable acronym, and it could be held in someone's living room.



It's for this reason the Cabinet Office itself does not use the full acronym it’s popular in the media because it’s more memorable than the letters COBR.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's for this reason the Cabinet Office itself does not use the full acronym it’s popular in the media because it’s more memorable than the letters COBR.



It also sounds like a gang of Bond villains - it's pretty cool telling a scaleyback 'get me a secure line to COBRA - and a brew: milk, two sugars'.

Clicking your fingers while pointing to said scaleyback while uttering said phrase gets, like, a billion points of awesome.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2018)

tim said:


> Sadly, poor old Nicky's not the chap he once was


Looks like he's deflating and melting. Needs to visit his tailor too. Tory cunt


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

> *Gatwick closed until at least 9pm*
> Eurocontrol’s latest update has extended the earliest time at which the airport will open by another hour.
> 
> Gatwick airport disruption: military to be deployed as drone chaos continues – live



Well that's the 24 hour point.

I hope they catch the fuckers & they get the maximum 5-years inside to wipe the smiles of their moronic faces.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> It also sounds like a gang of Bond villains - it's pretty cool telling a scaleyback 'get me a secure line to COBRA - and a brew: milk, two sugars'



A NATO brew. wtf was that all about?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Unique military capability, are they going to nuke it?



A 10MT surface blast surrounded by a ring of 5MT airbursts should do the trick. 

Plus, it's sufficiently far away not to contaminate the North.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2018)

gavin williamson thus spake

"It goes to demonstrate how our armed forces are always there ready to support the civilian authorities."

When asked how the armed forces would assist, Mr Williamson responded:

"Sadly at this moment it's not something we can actually reveal but the armed forces have a range of unique capabilities and this isn't something we would usually deploy but we are there to assist and do everything we can so that they are in a position to open the airport at the earliest opportunity."

gavin williamson is gagging for the opportunity to get his boys onto the streets come those 3 missed meals times


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A 10MT surface blast surrounded by a ring of 5MT airbursts should do the trick.
> 
> Plus, it's sufficiently far away not to contaminate the North.



No it isn't:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

NoXion said:


> No it isn't:



Depends on the prevailing wind.  We're near Sellafield, so we're used to radiation - that's why we all have two heads.


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> gavin williamson thus spake
> 
> "It goes to demonstrate how our armed forces are always there ready to support the civilian authorities."
> 
> ...


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Depends on the prevailing wind.  We're near Sellafield, so we're used to radiation - that's why we all have two heads.



Actually, it's Cornwall and Devon that have the most background radiation. Notice how Sellafield is actually located in one of the lower-radiation areas.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We're near Sellafield, so we're used to radiation - that's why we all have two heads, and love seagulls.



c4y.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2018)

NoXion said:


> No it isn't:



Your bomb appears to be hitting Luton airport, not Gatwick.

Not that there would be anything wrong in that.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Has the PM called a "Cobra" meeting yet? (Stupid name )



Man for the job


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Your bomb appears to be hitting Luton airport, not Gatwick.
> 
> Not that there would be anything wrong in that.



Nope, Luton is north of London. Which would just mean the fallout has less distance to travel and get diluted in the atmosphere.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Nope, Luton is north of London. Which would just mean the fallout has less distance to travel and get diluted in the atmosphere.



Yep, I’m practically from Luton, I know where it is.

My point is on that map, there is a flag in the middle of the deepest colours and that flag is roughly where Luton is. What do those colours represent then? They don’t make the epicentre look like Gatwick.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Yep, I’m practically from Luton, I know where it is.
> 
> My point is on that map, there is a flag in the middle of the deepest colours and that flag is roughly where Luton is. What do those colours represent then? They don’t make the epicentre look like Gatwick.



The large elongated teardrop shape shows the fallout, which is above the little circle showing the radii of various explosion effects. Ground zero is the little atom symbol. The flag is the wind marker.

You can play around and create your own virtual nuclear holocaust here: NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## binka (Dec 20, 2018)

As a non-expert I find it incredible that this can go on for so long. I'm sure there might be very good reasons but it definitely doesn't look good. Laughing stock is the phrase that comes to mind


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Has anyone claimed this is a false flag yet?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2018)

Im sorry for the people whose flights are messed up, but whoever is behind it has done a damned good job. Plane stupid perhaps?



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Business tails off near Christmas, my kids need pressies, what's a man to do?



NEED


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blimey, that leaves a massive area to search, no wonder the cops are getting nowhere.
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: police snipers & the army have been called in to help.


Saw an army helicopter fly over about half an hour ago in that direction.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2018)

binka said:


> As a non-expert I find it incredible that this can go on for so long. I'm sure there might be very good reasons but it definitely doesn't look good. Laughing stock is the phrase that comes to mind



I don’t do memes but it’s crying out for a Balotelli picture on the U.K. “why always me?”


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2018)

It'll be a Bastards to take out at night


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Im sorry for the people whose flights are messed up, but whoever is behind it has done a damned good job. Plane stupid perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> NEED



Of course they need. If they got none they'd lose their belief in Father Christmas. is that what you want? Children losing the magic of Father Christmas?? You, you, you MONSTER!!!


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Or could it be a blackmail attempt? "Send me  a squillion bitcoins and i'll call the drones off"


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Has anyone claimed this is a false flag yet?



Maybe it's just a hologram of a drone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think we can now upgrade this to a weekend in New York
> 
> Once the West Coast wakes up and realises they can't get home for Christmas we might be able to extend that to a quick trip to Tokyo, bring it!


I once got a free trip to tokyo just from giving up my seat on a plane to NY and taking a flight a couple of hours later. Someone must have been desperate. Worked out aces for me as I would have had to wait two hours or so at JFK for my friend to finish work anyway. They gave us vouchers for food and booze too!
Oof what a lucky day.


----------



## binka (Dec 20, 2018)

Can't wait for the film to come out


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Has anyone claimed this is a false flag yet?


My money is on the Russians testing out the British Army's capabilities, like they do when they send a TU-95 this way with a couple of chaps on the ground near the RAF's airbases timing the response.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well that's the 24 hour point.
> 
> I hope they catch the fuckers & they get the maximum 5-years inside to wipe the smiles of their moronic faces.


Well I think this is my christmas fucked.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

T & P said:


> My money is on the Russians testing out the British Army's capabilities, like they do when they send a TU-95 this way with a couple of chaps on the ground near the RAF's airbases timing the response.



I was thinking this. And they’ll be back in the motherland by the time the CCTV of them on this jaunt is broadcast on the news.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was thinking this. And they’ll be back in the motherland by the time the CCTV of them on this jaunt is broadcast on the news.


Clearly just taking drone footage of local churches


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was thinking this. And they’ll be back in the motherland by the time the CCTV of them on this jaunt is broadcast on the news.



Hopefully their flight isn't leaving from Gatwick, otherwise they might be a little stuck.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was thinking this. And they’ll be back in the motherland by the time the CCTV of them on this jaunt is broadcast on the news.



Put off from extending their stay by the mild English fog Gatwick is famous for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Hopefully their flight isn't leaving from Gatwick, otherwise they might be a little stuck.


Heathrow ftw


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

NoXion said:


> No it isn't:



Actually, that probably represents the fallout from when Cupid Stunt farts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well I think this is my christmas fucked.



Bugger. 

Although there're a few planks on here that'll think that's good stuff.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 20, 2018)

T & P said:


> My money is on the Russians testing out the British Army's capabilities, like they do when they send a TU-95 this way with a couple of chaps on the ground near the RAF's airbases timing the response.



We have just declared a cyberwar is going on with China and guess where most drones are made...


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of course they need. If they got none they'd lose their belief in Father Christmas. is that what you want? Children losing the magic of Father Christmas?? You, you, you MONSTER!!!


Our 3 oldest range from 9 to 14 years older than their baby sister, even in their teens they realised the importance of paying at least lip service to the mention of Santa.


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was thinking this. And they’ll be back in the motherland by the time the CCTV of them on this jaunt is broadcast on the news.



No doubt that is what the Government is desperately hoping; that way people won't question how it is that they've let people buy these things without any restrictions whatsoever.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

agricola said:


> No doubt that is what the Government is desperately hoping; that way people won't question how it is that they've let people buy these things without any restrictions whatsoever.



You’ve been able to buy remote control helicopters for decades. All that’s changed is the tech making them simple to fly (helicopter flight isn’t easy!)

E2a: I imagine ownership laws might tighten somewhat after this though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

agricola said:


> No doubt that is what the Government is desperately hoping; that way people won't question how it is that they've let people buy these things without any restrictions whatsoever.


But we made a *law*, they'll wail


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Last year there were over 100 reports of near misses between drones & aircraft.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

agricola said:


> No doubt that is what the Government is desperately hoping; that way people won't question how it is that they've let people buy these things without any restrictions whatsoever.



I think there are new laws coming in soon requiring a licence if the drone is over a certain weight. I read that earlier somewhere.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> I think there are new laws coming in soon requiring a licence if the drone is over a certain weight. I read that earlier somewhere.



That'll sort it.  There's another one about not leaving super-potent neurotoxins lying around in Salisbury.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

Finally a use for Boris' watercannon and they got rid of it


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 20, 2018)

in any case, _Maximum Disruption_ should be a gabba DJ


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You’ve been able to buy remote control helicopters for decades. All that’s changed is the tech making them simple to fly (helicopter flight isn’t easy!)
> 
> E2a: I imagine ownership laws might tighten somewhat after this though.


I feel sorry for the responsible drone users. Whatever pieces of shit are responsible for today's idiocy has all but guaranteed that there'll be whopping restrictions on ownership/use coming right up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Actually, it's Cornwall and Devon that have the most background radiation. Notice how Sellafield is actually located in one of the lower-radiation areas.



Lower radiation _until _Sellafield was established.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> I feel sorry for the responsible drone users. Whatever pieces of shit are responsible for today's idiocy has all but guaranteed that there'll be whopping restrictions on ownership/use coming right up.



I quite fancied getting one at some point. May as well shelve that idea now I reckon.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Lower radiation _until _Sellafield was established.



Check the link I provided. Sellafield has been around since 1956, so unless the data used to make the map is more than half a century out of date, then you're much more exposed to natural radiation sources in this country than anything Sellafield puts out.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 20, 2018)

Mate of mine, who somewhat ironically is a keen drone-user, got caught up in this flying to spend Christmas with his wife's family in Norway.


editor said:


> I feel sorry for the responsible drone users. Whatever pieces of shit are responsible for today's idiocy has all but guaranteed that there'll be whopping restrictions on ownership/use coming right up.


Yeah, expect he's doubly pissed off about this whole situation as he'll know what's coming down the line.

Also had another mate flying in from NYC who got redirected to Liverpool  At least he touched down in the UK and was able to disembark, I guess.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Check the link I provided. Sellafield has been around since 1956, so unless the data used to make the map is more than half a century out of date, then you're much more exposed to natural radiation sources in this country than anything Sellafield puts out.



Yes, but it is talking about general background radiation and while it includes power stations, not everyone has a major reprocessing site in the region.  

Anyway, back to nuking Gatwick.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, but it is talking about general background radiation and while it includes power stations, not everyone has a major reprocessing site in the region.
> 
> Anyway, back to nuking Gatwick.



What about a swarm of trained wasps pulling a net flying into the drone to take it down?


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Or could it be a blackmail attempt? "Send me  a squillion bitcoins and i'll call the drones off"



Having failed to escape in person, Assange has resorted to placing some of his, err, essence, in a drone, which was trying to hitch a lift at Gatwick to flee the country. This plan has clearly failed.

You heard it here first. And probably last.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Our 3 oldest range from 9 to 14 years older than their baby sister, even in their teens they realised the importance of paying at least lip service to the mention of Santa.



We have two, 15 and 5. 15 year old is fully aware of the benefits of playing the game.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, but it is talking about general background radiation and while it includes power stations, not everyone has a major reprocessing site in the region.



That's exactly my point. Look at the map, and you'll see that background radiation hardly correlates with the locations of nuclear facilities at all. In fact it is local geology that is the primary factor. The tip of Cornwall is a deep dark blue, and there's basically nothing special there in terms of artificial radiation sources. Hence, the general population of the UK is more irradiated by natural sources than artificial ones.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2018)

Someone surely must have seen/heard the person/people flying this drone/s. If it's having to come back to base to change the batteries, then that's surely going to be seen by someone?


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

elbows said:


> Having failed to escape in person, Assange has resorted to placing some of his, err, essence, in a drone, which was trying to hitch a lift at Gatwick to flee the country. This plan has clearly failed.
> 
> You heard it here first. And probably last.



I think Viz already did "Julian Assange's Fantastical Spunk Drone."


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Someone surely must have seen/heard the person/people flying this drone/s. If it's having to come back to base to change the batteries, then that's surely going to be seen by someone?



Not if they’re up in the hills or similar.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Someone surely must have seen/heard the person/people flying this drone/s. If it's having to come back to base to change the batteries, then that's surely going to be seen by someone?



It's starting to seem like a fair bit of planning has gone in to causing as much chaos as possible, maybe the culprit has stashed a dozen drones on a rooftop somewhere and is activating a different one each time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> What about a swarm of trained wasps pulling a net flying into the drone to take it down?



Already on it.

James and the Giant Peach has nothing on this.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> It's starting to seem like a fair bit of planning has gone in to causing as much chaos as possible, maybe the culprit has stashed a dozen drones on a rooftop somewhere and is activating a different one each time.


It's pretty built up all around that area so I'd be amazed if no one has seen or heard anything. I hope so. I want this fucker to be strapped to a drone and sent off to sea.


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> It's starting to seem like a fair bit of planning has gone in to causing as much chaos as possible, maybe the culprit has stashed a dozen drones on a rooftop somewhere and is activating a different one each time.



Each time the battery on one starts running low you could just pilot it to land in the garden of someone who has irritated you in the past.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

keybored said:


> Each time the battery on one starts running low you could just pilot it to land in the garden of someone who has irritated you in the past.



This could go on for weeks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Someone surely must have seen/heard the person/people flying this drone/s. If it's having to come back to base to change the batteries, then that's surely going to be seen by someone?



Just been speaking with an old mate covering the story, the drone pilot(s) keep moving locations.

Basically, they are up & over the airport for a few minutes, then disappear in a certain direction, only to reappear up to an hour or so later from a totally different direction.

He describes them as being 'commercial drones', not the little toys one you can pick up for £100 or so.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

two sheds said:


> Finally a use for Boris' watercannon and they got rid of it


Just need to find a use for Boris and we will have cracked it.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 156177
> and look there's a pub right by the vantage point, the fox revived
> View attachment 156178
> so 200, 300m to the trig point from the pub



And an anti fracking protest site at Horse Hill very close by, just below that ridge line in fact. Nearer the Black Horse pub


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 20, 2018)

I wish this had happened half a day earlier.

Would have saved mother in law torture for three weeks. 

I curse the drone boi for not getting his act together earlier. Had he, they'd be cancelling the trip and leaving me to sit in my pants and drink prosecco in peace. But noooooo. They had to arrive. 

Fuck Drone boi. Srsly.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> It's pretty built up all around that area



Eh? It’s Gatwick. 

“I remember when it were all fields around there.”


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> It's pretty built up all around that area so I'd be amazed if no one has seen or heard anything. I hope so. I want this fucker to be strapped to a drone and sent off to sea.



A number of my punters have suggested just dropping him off in the middle of South Terminal and letting justice take its course.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Eh? It’s Gatwick.
> 
> “I remember when it were all fields around there.”


Close to the airport there's loads of depots and houses, but if the cuntybollocks is flying from a field then he'd be spotted by thermal imaging in a nadgers bot-tick.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Close to the airport there's loads of depots and houses, but if the cuntybollocks is flying from a field then he'd be spotted by thermal imaging in a nadgers bot-tick.



Aren’t flights over the area grounded?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

The net idea has been done apparently. 
I like the trained eagle idea.

Sky News: What technology can you use to take down a drone?.
What technology can you use to take down a drone?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Close to the airport there's loads of depots and houses, but if the cuntybollocks is flying from a field then he'd be spotted by thermal imaging in a nadgers bot-tick.



Liked for pertinent use of “cuntybollocks” and “nadgers bot-tick”.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Aren’t flights over the area grounded?


There's nothing flying over the area now.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> There's nothing flying over the area now.



So, err, how are they using the thermal imaging?


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> So, err, how are they using the thermal imaging?



They are lulling the drone culprit into a false sense of security by cunningly flying underneath the ground rather than above it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Aren’t flights over the area grounded?


Just seen that on the news, Netherlands have begun training eagles.


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Close to the airport there's loads of depots and houses, but if the cuntybollocks is flying from a field then he'd be spotted by thermal imaging in a nadgers bot-tick.


Do those things have much of a heat signature?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just seen that on the news, Netherlands have begun training eagles.
> View attachment 156194



I always hope the bird isn't hurt when I see these things.  



keybored said:


> Do those things have much of a heat signature?



Depends if they are stolen or not, I guess.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

The multi-storey carparks at Gatwick seem like they'd be good places to launch drones from, maybe there's some wanker sitting in there with a van full of them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

It's a bit weird looking at the live flight checker, and seeing bugger all planes over the the Gatwick area...

Live Aircraft Flight Tracking Data for the UK


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 20, 2018)

Does anyone know how big the Drones are? If they are commercial they can't be eagle small surely?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2018)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Does anyone know how big the Drones are? If they are commercial they can't be eagle small surely?



Maybe they have cloaking devices.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just seen that on the news, Netherlands have begun training eagles.
> View attachment 156194



But, that's a 'toy' drone, the 'commercial' drones being used here are somewhat bigger than that.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> I feel sorry for the responsible drone users. Whatever pieces of shit are responsible for today's idiocy has all but guaranteed that there'll be whopping restrictions on ownership/use coming right up.



I'm sure the people behind this feel they are being responsible


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I always hope the bird isn't hurt when I see these



Four blades rotating is a recipe to loose ya talons!


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

keybored said:


> Do those things have much of a heat signature?


If they're battery powered I would imagine they have little to none, small and close to the ground they won't have much of a radar signal either, they only way they're going to be found is for lots of plods and squaddies stood around in fields looking out for them and it's dark now.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> The multi-storey carparks at Gatwick seem like they'd be good places to launch drones from, maybe there's some wanker sitting in there with a van full of them.
> 
> View attachment 156195



Was it in the professionals where a couple of blokes held a hospital to ransom from a multi story


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

keybored said:


> Do those things have much of a heat signature?



The culprit/s have one.


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> If they're battery powered I would imagine they have little to none, small and close to the ground they won't have much of a radar signal either, they only way they're going to be found is for lots of plods and squaddies stood around in fields looking out for them and it's dark now.



I usually hear the damned things before I see them.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 20, 2018)

Jayda Fransen was nicked at Gatwick yesterday? Far right plot to fuck em up?


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The culprit/s have one.


I'm not up-to-date on the latest technology but I'm sure these "drones" are controlled remotely.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, that's a 'toy' drone, the 'commercial' drones being used here are somewhat bigger than that.


That's what I thought. Also ((eagle))


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 20, 2018)

If someone could photoshop Jeremy Corbyn flying a drone to take the attention away from him while muttering something about 'stupid people/woman'?

K thnx


----------



## Cloo (Dec 20, 2018)

I guess it's not as simple as just shooting them down as a) around the runway's a big place, b) they are small and appearing intermittently and c) it might be hard to make sure someone's shooting somewhere where no one's going to accidentally get hit


----------



## peterkro (Dec 20, 2018)

keybored said:


> I'm not up-to-date on the latest technology but I'm sure these "drones" are controlled remotely.


Not necessarily someone with the nous could program a flight path then bugger off, drone will fly path then return to launch point.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

keybored said:


> I'm not up-to-date on the latest technology but I'm sure these "drones" are controlled remotely.



They have to return somewhere to get their batteries changed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The culprit/s have one.



But, they keep moving locations. 



cupid_stunt said:


> Just been speaking with an old mate covering the story, the drone pilot(s) keep moving locations.
> 
> Basically, they are up & over the airport for a few minutes, then disappear in a certain direction, only to reappear up to an hour or so later from a totally different direction.
> 
> He describes them as being 'commercial drones', not the little toys one you can pick up for £100 or so.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

keybored said:


> Do those things have much of a heat signature?



Not in big picture terms - if an IR system was looking in its direction of would probably see it (though it would depend on what other heat sources were behind the UAV and at what range it was), but the problem the Police have is that their systems are fantastic for keeping tabs on a target that has already been identified, they provide a high degree of granularity within a very limited field of view. What they lack is a much broader area surveillance system - which is where the various military capabilities may bare fruit.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, they keep moving locations.



They obviously have a vehicle from which they’re charging batteries and moving location.
The thermal imaging was a moot point anyway as flights are grounded over the area. I was simply responding to a question.


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> They have to return somewhere to get their batteries changed.


Ah I see.

I'm still thinking of the scenario where they have many drones on standby in different locations, waiting for orders.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 20, 2018)

Bear.


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Not necessarily someone with the nous could program a flight path then bugger off, drone will fly path then return to launch point.


Still "unmanned" though.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 20, 2018)

Footage of large commercial drones exoloding in an attempted assasination in Venezuela. Because vaguely on topic.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2018)

keybored said:


> Do those things have much of a heat signature?


I was referring to the pusbubbles flying them.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 20, 2018)

keybored said:


> Still "unmanned" though.


Sure,I was just pointing out it's not necessarily someone with an iPhone having it in sight and guiding its movements.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> They obviously have a vehicle from which they’re charging batteries and moving location.
> The thermal imaging was a moot point anyway as flights are grounded over the area. I was simply responding to a question.



Yeah, I guess they have a vehicle.

I am sure you know that there're thousands upon thousands vehicle movements within the 5 mile search area, every hour, it's like trying to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

editor said:


> I was referring to the pusbubbles flying them.


So was I!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, I guess they have a vehicle.
> 
> I am sure you know that there're thousands upon thousands vehicle movements within the 5 mile search area, every hour, it's like trying to find a needle in a haystack.



Not sure which point of mine you’re disagreeing with tbh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure which point of mine you’re disagreeing with tbh.



Not sure why you think I am disagreeing with you tbh. 

I am just replying & reinforcing the point that whilst the operator(s) have a 'heat signature', it's almost impossible to pinpoint that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not sure why you think I am disagreeing with you tbh.
> 
> I am just replying & reinforcing the point that whilst the operator(s) have a 'heat signature', it's almost impossible to pinpoint that.



Well yes. Because flight (including helicopter carrying thermal imaging tech) is grounded in the area. Not sure why I needed educating on road traffic volume.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Well yes. Because flight (including helicopter carrying thermal imaging tech) is grounded in the area. Not sure why I needed educating on road traffic volume.



Now I can disagree with you, because police helicopters have been flying over the area & trying to track the drone operators.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Now I can disagree with you, because police helicopters have been flying over the area & trying to track the drone operators.



Fair enough. I hope the drones take em down


----------



## binka (Dec 20, 2018)

Is the strategy now to hope they get bored and go home? You know I'm starting to lose faith in the competence of the British state


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

Why haven't we reached frenzied speculation time about the perpetrators....

Much too organized/co-ordinated to be a random idiot surely? So, a terrorist/political action, or something more unpredictable?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Why haven't we reached frenzied speculation time about the perpetrators....
> 
> Much too organized/co-ordinated to be a random idiot surely? So, a terrorist/political action, or something more unpredictable?



We speculated about Russia...


----------



## likesfish (Dec 20, 2018)

Dylan with a mate will be strapped to either side  of an AH64 with a butterfly net unique military capability as you can't voluntell civvys to do something  as stupidly dangerous and unpleasant


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

Got to laugh at the Daily Mail arguments trotted out by cupid stunt etc. Apparently the important issues are Inconvenience and Danger. We must have more emissions so people can fly around. Well, cutting emissions causes inconvenience for the people who create the emissions. We will all have to learn to compromise. It's about time you learned that. But you don't seem to have got the memo about climate change. It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. And as for danger, closing an airport reduces danger, you plank! How can there be collisions when the planes are sitting on the fucking ground?  Oh, and let's not forget the dangers of Extinction Rebellion's bridge closures. Jim Davidson could so easily have had a heart attack!


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 20, 2018)

If conspiracy theorists are behind this, the tinfoil hats will  further  reduce their thermal footprint making it practically impossible to find them.


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Why haven't we reached frenzied speculation time about the perpetrators....
> 
> Much too organized/co-ordinated to be a random idiot surely? So, a terrorist/political action, or something more unpredictable?



1 Russians
2...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

Why can't they send up their own drone to knock it out?


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2018)

Supine said:


> 2...


... Incels 
EVERYONE IS FLYING OUT TO MEET THEIR LONG-DISTANCE GIRLFRIEND FOR CHRISTMAS AND IT'S NOT FAIR


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Got to laugh at the Daily Mail arguments trotted out by cupid stunt etc. Apparently the important issues are Inconvenience and Danger. We must have more emissions so people can fly around. Well, cutting emissions causes inconvenience for the people who create the emissions. We will all have to learn to compromise. It's about time you learned that. But you don't seem to have got the memo about climate change. It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. And as for danger, closing an airport reduces danger, you plank! How can there be collisions when the planes are sitting on the fucking ground?  Oh, and let's not forget the dangers of Extinction Rebellion's bridge closures. Jim Davidson could so easily have had a heart attack!



Oh, more plankton has turned-up! 

Try reading what I've posted, then try understanding it, then post something worth a reply.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Got to laugh at the Daily Mail arguments trotted out by cupid stunt etc. Apparently the important issues are Inconvenience and Danger. We must have more emissions so people can fly around. Well, cutting emissions causes inconvenience for the people who create the emissions. We will all have to learn to compromise. It's about time you learned that. But you don't seem to have got the memo about climate change. It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. And as for danger, closing an airport reduces danger, you plank! How can there be collisions when the planes are sitting on the fucking ground?  Oh, and let's not forget the dangers of Extinction Rebellion's bridge closures. Jim Davidson could so easily have had a heart attack!


If this _is_ some sort of environmental protest, it’s about as good a way to alienate people from the cause as I can possibly imagine.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Got to laugh at the Daily Mail arguments trotted out by cupid stunt etc. Apparently the important issues are Inconvenience and Danger. We must have more emissions so people can fly around. Well, cutting emissions causes inconvenience for the people who create the emissions. We will all have to learn to compromise. It's about time you learned that. But you don't seem to have got the memo about climate change. It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. And as for danger, closing an airport reduces danger, you plank! How can there be collisions when the planes are sitting on the fucking ground?  Oh, and let's not forget the dangers of Extinction Rebellion's bridge closures. Jim Davidson could so easily have had a heart attack!



It’s hardly “Daily Mail” pointing out that ordinary people might end up at a loss who’ve saved up money for a flight somewhere, is it? What cunts they are, eh?


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Got to laugh at the Daily Mail arguments trotted out by cupid stunt etc. Apparently the important issues are Inconvenience and Danger. We must have more emissions so people can fly around. Well, cutting emissions causes inconvenience for the people who create the emissions. We will all have to learn to compromise. It's about time you learned that. But you don't seem to have got the memo about climate change. It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. And as for danger, closing an airport reduces danger, you plank! How can there be collisions when the planes are sitting on the fucking ground?  Oh, and let's not forget the dangers of Extinction Rebellion's bridge closures. Jim Davidson could so easily have had a heart attack!



Oh do fuck off with your shit politics justified by your incoherent arguments.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

It's actually quite worrying to encounter so many tone-deaf fools.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

I pray this is nothing to do with any left/ecological political group. It'll go down as the most idiotic and damaging 'action' in recent times.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

binka said:


> Is the strategy now to hope they get bored and go home? You know I'm starting to lose faith in the competence of the British state


You had faith in the first place?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Why can't they send up their own drone to knock it out?



Same reply as earlier...



moochedit said:


> Couldn't they get another drone and ram it?





cupid_stunt said:


> I know two highly trained & professional drone operators, one ironically was wrongly arrested for flying near Gatwick some years ago*, he's a freelance  photojournalist that supplies photos & video to broadcasters & papers - I've seen him credited for photos from Gatwick on the BBC's website today. The other is a freelance cameraman, and has done a lot of work on amongst other projects, the BBC's Blue Planet.
> 
> I doubt either of them would be skilled enough to ram another drone.
> 
> * Photojournalist arrested after filming with drone near Gatwick airport


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Why haven't we reached frenzied speculation time about the perpetrators....
> 
> Much too organized/co-ordinated to be a random idiot surely? So, a terrorist/political action, or something more unpredictable?



It's a _lot _of effort/cost/risk for mere twattery...

It might be being done for a giggle, but I would wage good money on it having a political (in the widest sense) angle - someone wants to show how vulnerable airports/whatever are, and how clever they are.

Perhaps it's a demonstration - close Gatwick for 24 hours with a well organised, logistically intensive, persistent operation, disappear, and then you can close other airports at the drop of a hat by just giving the local ATC a sniff of a drone and force the local plod to flood the area with resources looking for something that isn't there.

Then ask for money or a political demand - what has this cost Gatwick and the Plod, and how much would Heathrow, or Birmingham, or Glasgow, or Manchester pay for it not to happen to them..?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I pray this is nothing to do with any left/ecological political group. It'll go down as the most idiotic and damaging 'action' in recent times.



Like that Bristol-based anarchist a few years back setting fire to shit and fucking up the railway. I’m sure he’s still awaiting the mass support.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Like that Bristol-based anarchist a few years back setting fire to shit and fucking up the railway. I’m sure he’s still awaiting the mass support.



I think the same/similar group that burnt out an army cadet minibus also used by local community groups...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

Did he/they ever get caught? The story went very quiet afterwards.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> It's actually quite worrying to encounter so many tone-deaf fools.


Well, aren’t you a daft cunt.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> It's a _lot _of effort/cost/risk for mere twattery...
> 
> It might be being done for a giggle, but I would wage good money on it having a political (in the widest sense) angle - someone wants to show how vulnerable airports/whatever are, and how clever they are.



Yeah, surely something along these lines. Involving a chunk of money, a number of people, and some reasonable level of planning and sophistication in enacting it.

E2A: "Sussex police said they believed the incident was a deliberate attempt to disrupt the airport’s operations, but unlikely to be terror-related."


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

There are anti-drone drones which fire nets. Delft Dynamics B.V. drone development and engineering since 2006. It's sheer incompetence that Gatwick hasn't bought any.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I pray this is nothing to do with any left/ecological political group. It'll go down as the most idiotic and damaging 'action' in recent times.


I can't help but wonder come tomorrow we'll discover half the bank vaults in Crawley have been robbed whilst plod has been chasing round after these drones.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> It's a _lot _of effort/cost/risk for mere twattery...
> 
> It might be being done for a giggle, but I would wage good money on it having a political (in the widest sense) angle - someone wants to show how vulnerable airports/whatever are, and how clever they are.
> 
> ...


It’s got to be _something_ along those lines, surely?

Like you say, it’s a hell of a lot of effort (and expensive kit) if it’s just someone being a bit of a bellend.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> There are anti-drone drones which fire nets. Delft Dynamics B.V. drone development and engineering since 2006. It's sheer incompetence that Gatwick hasn't bought any.


Except the drone isn’t really the issue, is it? They need to find the people flying them, as by the sound of it they don’t know if it’s only one of the damn things. They cant just knock one out of the sky, pat themselves on the back and reopen the airport.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 20, 2018)

Gatwick now advising people not to come to the airport tomorrow and the drone apparently reappeared at 4pm today which was a previous scheduled opening time.

Whoever it is is fucking with everyone almost a day later.


----------



## chilango (Dec 20, 2018)

A few thoughts regarding possible perps.

They're not interested in winning sympathy
They're either well organized or extremely lucky
They're not operating on a shoestring

Which, I'm afraid likely rules out the informal anarchists and probably the likes of Plane Stupid! too.

Could it be Extinction Rebellion? Perhaps they've popped out of nowhere and are still a bit murky in terms of both origins and strategy.

Jihadists? Would be a new style for them.

Anti-deportation activists? Effective, but can't see it.

Remainer Extremists?  Stuck in the airport perhaps...

Publicly the cops are ruling out terrorism so...

Russia? China? 

Organised crime?

Fuck knows.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Then ask for money or a political demand



You really think this is a real life Die Hard movie don't you? Please keep posting, it's hilarious!

What's your take on the bridge closures? Was it to paralyse the emergency services so terrorists in inflatable boats could storm Parliament?


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> You really think this is a real life Die Hard movie don't you? Please keep posting, it's hilarious!
> 
> What's your take on the bridge closures? Was it to paralyse the emergency services so terrorists in inflatable boats could storm Parliament?



Jesus christ you're more of a fucking idiot than I thought.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> Could it be Extinction Rebellion? Perhaps they've popped out of nowhere and are still a bit murky in terms of both origins and strategy.



They denied it outright, so no, not them. Not sure why you think murky, been quite open I think.


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 20, 2018)

Is David Clapson claiming responsibility on behalf of the Continuity wing of Extinction Rebellion?


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> Jihadists? Would be a new style for them.



They've used adapted drones to drop IEDs in a fair few places, wouldn't be a huge jump for them to clock this is a good way to cause infrastructural/financial damage. Suspect it's not, but don't think it's totally bonkers as a suggestion.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

I wonder why terrorists would want to keep planes on the ground. Could it be to boost duty free sales and make all the passengers alcoholics?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They denied it outright, so no, not them. Not sure why you think murky, been quite open I think.



Although, does it have a formal structure? Any org that doesn’t is open to anyone acting in their name.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder why terrorists would want to keep planes on the ground. Could it be to boost duty free sales and make all the passengers alcoholics?



Whoever is doing it is shitting up the money. Which could be any dissident group / terrorist org / state actor.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> You really think this is a real life Die Hard movie don't you? Please keep posting, it's hilarious!
> 
> What's your take on the bridge closures? Was it to paralyse the emergency services so terrorists in inflatable boats could storm Parliament?



What's yer beef Mr McClane? 

Did you fail the medical to fly a drone too? 

Do keep posting ACE you're quite funny too


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They've used adapted drones to drop IEDs in a fair few places, wouldn't be a huge jump for them to clock this is a good way to cause infrastructural/financial damage. Suspect it's not, but don't think it's totally bonkers as a suggestion.



Doesn't really show sufficient disregard for human life to fit their M.O.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> There are anti-drone drones which fire nets. Delft Dynamics B.V. drone development and engineering since 2006. It's sheer incompetence that Gatwick hasn't bought any.



Not really - there's no point buying systems to intercept UAV's without having systems to detect and track them, and (broadly) those systems aren't available for sale to civil, commercial bodies like airports.


----------



## chilango (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They denied it outright, so no, not them. Not sure why you think murky, been quite open I think.



Have they? Where?

I don't think it is them.

But it would be a logucal action for them to take, maybe.

Murky? Yep. As in not clear. Not necessarily dodgy, but...


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I can't help but wonder come tomorrow we'll discover half the bank vaults in Crawley have been robbed whilst plod has been chasing round after these drones.



Moved on to Die Hard 3?!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> It's a _lot _of effort/cost/risk for mere twattery...
> 
> It might be being done for a giggle, but I would wage good money on it having a political (in the widest sense) angle - someone wants to show how vulnerable airports/whatever are, and how clever they are.
> 
> ...


Glad I'm flying from Liverpool tomorrow. It'll cost more for the FEB than it would to close the doors on John Lennon


----------



## chilango (Dec 20, 2018)

eoin_k said:


> Doesn't really show sufficient disregard for human life to fit their M.O.



Also lacks the martyrdom factor.


----------



## Athos (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## chilango (Dec 20, 2018)

Forgot to include in my list:

Animal Rights activists. Can't see a motive, but some of them would be willing if there was.

Dissident Irish Republicans. Maybe drones are easier to get hold of than mortars these days...


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Not really - there's no point buying systems to intercept UAV's without having systems to detect and track them, and (broadly) those systems aren't available for sale to civil, commercial bodies like airports.



So if Gatwick isn't allowed to buy such a system, how does anyone know the drones are there? 

The system, you div, is called the Human Eye.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2018)

I hear that night flying restrictions have been lifted. Could mean I've got flights overhead all bloody night


----------



## binka (Dec 20, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Except the drone isn’t really the issue, is it? They need to find the people flying them, as by the sound of it they don’t know if it’s only one of the damn things. They cant just knock one out of the sky, pat themselves on the back and reopen the airport.


Hmmmm I suppose maybe (could they??) reload it and fire again? 

Let's get real this is massively incompetent by everyone involved


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

Ok, so army coming in, news says to shoot at the things, that’s a non starter. They (the army) won’t say why they are there, I will; they are experts at RF (radio finding). Seems triangulation of radio signals is beyond the pork patrol.

In WW2 an SOE bod could transmit for about 45 seconds in France before they would be found. By the time we went to have a ding dong in the South Atlantic in 1982 that time had come down to about 4 seconds (the SAS had been using ‘burst-morse’ more of a mental training thing, and then it became VERY useful!).

So 26 years later I would imagine that RF technology is even more devastating in the hands of those who can use it, and the next time a drone pops up its owner will be found. Which is what you need to do to ensure this is stopped.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

Yeah, it's a bit too much 'blatant piss taking' to be the famously humourless jihadis...



David Clapson said:


> So if Gatwick isn't allowed to buy such a system, how does anyone know the drones are there?
> 
> The system, you div, is called the Human Eye.



The drones may well appear on the local primary ATC radar, but not well enough to track them consistently - you'll also notice that several of the 'sightings' were at night - you fucking div.

Fuck off back to your village - they are missing their idiot.


----------



## prunus (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ok, so army coming in, news says to shoot at the things, that’s a non starter. They (the army) won’t say why they are there, I will; they are experts at RF (radio finding). Seems triangulation of radio signals is beyond the pork patrol.
> 
> In WW2 an SOE bod could transmit for about 45 seconds in France before they would be found. By the time we went to have a ding ding in the South Atlantic in 1982 that time had come down to about 4 seconds (the SAS had been using ‘burst-morse’ more of a mental training thing, and then it became VERY useful!).
> 
> So 26 years later I would imagine that RF technology is even more devastating in the hands of those who can use it, and the next time a drone pops up its owner will be found. Which is what you need to do to ensure this is stopped.



Unless they are using pre-programmed flight path drones? I am guessing - not an expert in these things.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

You really get a hard-on when you type words like 'radar' and 'system' and 'ttrack, don't you?


kebabking said:


> Yeah, it's a bit too much 'blatant piss taking' to be the famously humourless jihadis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really get a hard-on when you type words like 'radar' and 'system' and 'track', don't you?  Is Star Trek your favourite programme? Does mummy make you a Dairylea sandwich when you go train-spotting?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

prunus said:


> Unless they are using pre-programmed flight path drones? I am guessing - not an expert in these things.



Afaik those things are closer to the sci-fi side of things, if you have access to one and wanted to fuck shit up you’d do more than stop a kid visiting Lapland at Christmas.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Have we ruled out the possibility that someone at ATC has just got a bit of mustard on their radar screen?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2018)

Where is captain Manwaring when you need him?


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

prunus said:


> Unless they are using pre-programmed flight path drones? I am guessing - not an expert in these things.



There are a number of capabilities and systems that are available to mitigate the effectiveness of hostile UAV's - you can jam the local GPS signal to make pre-programed flying very difficult, you can jam/switch off the local 4G signal to make (very) remote control very difficult, and you can use precise radars to control targeted energy weapons or kinetic systems to negate them.

However, chopping the GPS and 4G signals for a 5 mile radius around Gatwick could be somewhat problematic...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Where is captain Manwaring when you need him?



Too competent by half for this day and age.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

To anyone at Gatwick:


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 20, 2018)

When posters like David Clapson hang around long enough to acquire the moniker 'Well-Know Member' without showing the initiative to customise it to something more interesting, the phrase 'Well Know Member" always strikes me as a bit too close to 'Familiar Prick" or 'Infamous Knob"


----------



## Dan U (Dec 20, 2018)

Check out @GrantTucker’s Tweet:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> To anyone at Gatwick:



What do you expect me to do? Talk to the Shanghai office on the _phone? _


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> Forgot to include in my list:
> 
> Animal Rights activists. Can't see a motive, but some of them would be willing if there was.
> 
> Dissident Irish Republicans. Maybe drones are easier to get hold of than mortars these days...



Disgruntled ex-employee of something Gatwick related.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Disgruntled ex-employee of something Gatwick related.



Do the Heathrow people have an alibi?


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Disgruntled ex-employee of something Gatwick related.



I was thinking Bahnhof Strasse looking to get the mortgage paid off by Christmas!


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 20, 2018)

eoin_k said:


> When posters like David Clapson hang around long enough to acquire the moniker 'Well-Know Member' without showing the initiative to customise it to something more interesting, the phrase 'Well Know Member" always strikes me as a bit too close to 'Familiar Prick" or 'Infamous Knob"



Fuck sake, now I have to think of something witty to put there. 

(did it. Woo Hoo!)


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Although, does it have a formal structure? Any org that doesn’t is open to anyone acting in their name.





chilango said:


> Have they? Where?
> 
> I don't think it is them.
> 
> ...



They've got a clearly articulated and published strategy (albeit a shit one) and list of things you have to do to work using their name. This isn't the type of thing they're into. And their origins have been talked about in quite a few interviews. CBA to look for them now though.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

This guy has had one of the 'worst days of his life'. The thing with the chicken baguette would have been pretty tough for anyone, but then they expected him to go on a train. With suitcases. Imagine that.

TBH this is typical of the kind of person you find on planes. Recently I went on a plane for the first time in about 12 years and it was full of these clueless characters. I expect a lot of them still use 'travel agents' to book their travel, because they can't manage to do it themselves. One of the reasons I like going long distance by train is that there is generally a better class of traveller. People who can deal with a few inconveniences or changes of plan without completely losing it.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Afaik those things are closer to the sci-fi side of things, if you have access to one and wanted to fuck shit up you’d do more than stop a kid visiting Lapland at Christmas.


Preprogrammed is easy, it's just GPS. You would want this in a drone costing any money in case the radio link failed - like it went out of line of sight.


kebabking said:


> Not really - there's no point buying systems to intercept UAV's without having systems to detect and track them, and (broadly) those systems aren't available for sale to civil, commercial bodies like airports.


Only proper UAVs - I mean like Predator. Plenty you can do to little drones, starting with a shotgun.

I think the assessment of the threat to aviation is probably reasonable...ish... but I also think in the absence of any evidence to the contrary, people are massively overestimating both this capability and the cunning of the people doing it.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> This guy has had one of the 'worst days of his life'. The thing with the chicken baguette would have been pretty tough for anyone, but then they expected him to go on a train. With suitcases. Imagine that.
> 
> TBH this is typical of the kind of person you find on planes. Recently I went on a plane for the first time in about 12 years and it was full of these clueless characters. One of the reasons I like going long distance by train is that there is generally a better class of traveller. People who can deal with a few inconveniences or changes of plan without completely losing it.
> 
> View attachment 156214



You do realise that some people quite literally can't cope with a change in plan right? You know, people with anxiety issues or other additional needs, but hey, fuck them eh?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh and Extinction Rebellion are supposed to be protesting outside various BBC offices tomorrow. Expect perhaps as many as three of them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2018)

tonysingh said:


> You do realise that some people quite literally can't cope with a change in plan right? You know, people with anxiety issues or other additional needs, but hey, fuck them eh?



He doesn’t know that cos he’s a snobby cunt with no empathy or understanding of anyone who is not him.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> This guy has had one of the 'worst days of his life'. The thing with the chicken baguette would have been pretty tough for anyone, but then they expected him to go on a train. With suitcases. Imagine that.
> 
> TBH this is typical of the kind of person you find on planes. Recently I went on a plane for the first time in about 12 years and it was full of these clueless characters. I expect a lot of them still use 'travel agents' to book their travel, because they can't manage to do it themselves. One of the reasons I like going long distance by train is that there is generally a better class of traveller. People who can deal with a few inconveniences or changes of plan without completely losing it.
> 
> View attachment 156214



Never accept ‘food vouchers’. They use that to mitigate compensation claims.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

1940: Entire luftwaffe seen off with three dozen planes and a thing called radar that had been invented by a bloke in a shed a fortnight earlier.

2018: A little plastic toy is being flown near an airport. Civilisation as we know it crumbles overnight.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 20, 2018)

likesfish said:


> Dylan with a mate will be strapped to either side  of an AH64 with a butterfly net unique military capability as you can't voluntell civvys to do something  as stupidly dangerous and unpleasant


We know you love it really, O Son of Brenda.

More on topic, I thought living in a sci-fi dystopia would be less stupid.


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like the police have been bombarded with calls, tweets etc that probably consist of various cunning plans for how to solve the crisis, or other theories!


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Disgruntled ex-employee of something Gatwick related.



Good call, that's on my shortlist of possible suspects.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

Probably wrong thread (Guardian)...but do they even read this stuff before they put it up? This is their lead story on the front page.


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 156217



Think that's a library/stock picture isn't it, not one that's actually from this incident.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Tune into LBC right NOW!

It's fucking brilliant.

Loads of drone geeks calling in ...

Gary said (in a Roy Cropper voice): "I'm a professional drone flier  . They work on 2.4 megahertz, I can't fly my drone on any other frequency so SOMETHING'S GOING ON"

Fucking priceless!


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Think that's a library/stock picture isn't it, not one that's actually from this incident.



Yeah. Some twit on Twitter is pretending to have been out with his new drone today.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 20, 2018)

what do we reckon then -

antisocial cunts or green eco twats or sneaky Russian spooks or dozy fuckers or stupid kids or Islamist loonspuds

Wonder who can be taking this big a risk? Theyll be banged up for years if caught


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2018)

Commercial drone rules out kids I'd imagine


----------



## paolo (Dec 20, 2018)

Riklet said:


> what do we reckon then -
> 
> antisocial cunts or green eco twats or sneaky Russian spooks or dozy fuckers or stupid kids or Islamist loonspuds
> 
> Wonder who can be taking this big a risk? Theyll be banged up for years if caught



Russian spooks would be a possible.

Whether it is or not, not idea.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Supine said:


> Commercial drone rules out kids I'd imagine



Wouldn't have carried on this long either if just kids pissing about.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

I can see the headline tomorrow....

"The 28 year old disgruntled IT worker from Staines was arrested as he left his parents home late last night."


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Wouldn't have carried on this long either if just kids pissing about.


Yeh it's a school day anyway


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I can see the headline tomorrow....
> 
> "The 28 year old disgruntled IT worker from Staines was arrested as he left his parents home late last night."


Hopefully a namesake of david seaman


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Riklet said:


> antisocial cunts or green eco twats


Same thing


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

1) Disgruntled ex-employee type.
2) Alienated incel/right wing loony.
3) Jihadists.
4) Alienated incel/left wing eco-loony.

They're my bets.


----------



## magneze (Dec 20, 2018)

Rogue AI. Anyone seen Watson lately?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> 1) Disgruntled ex-employee type.
> 2) Alienated incel/right wing loony.
> 3) Jihadists.
> 4) Alienated incel/left wing eco-loony.
> ...



I like 4. The future is now, and it is absurd.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

magneze said:


> Rogue AI. Anyone seen Watson lately?


Alexa has the Robot Uprising begun already?


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 20, 2018)

I'll get my four your old to ask: 'Okay google...'


----------



## magneze (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Alexa has the Robot Uprising begun already?


What was the answer?


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

NoXion said:


> I like 4. The future is now, and it is absurd.



Every time I watch the news it's like fucking Black Mirror.


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2018)

Amazon drone delivery testing goes horribly wrong.

Please let this be the reason.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Tune into LBC right NOW!
> 
> It's fucking brilliant.
> 
> ...


Without going too geeky...amirite in saying these things have a fairly limited battery life? So someone must have got pretty well organised here and lined up a number of the things ready to keep popping up for a fly? Can this be done remotely? I suppose anything is possible if they'd been fairly well hidden?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Without going too geeky...amirite in saying these things have a fairly limited battery life? So someone must have got pretty well organised here and lined up a number of the things ready to keep popping up for a fly? Can this be done remotely? I suppose anything is possible if they'd been fairly well hidden?


Or they just pop up every few hours after recharging it. Or they have multiple batteries.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2018)

magneze said:


> What was the answer?


Just been downstairs and asked it.
"No Robots are not Insurrections, does that answer your question?"
It might be offering false assurances though.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Or they just pop up every few hours after recharging it. Or they have multiple batteries.


They'd have to actually be there for that, though? And therefore easier to catch...even for plod?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

So, an emergency flight with a kidney for a kid has been postponed. 

Well done to the climate boys!


----------



## paolo (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> So, an emergency flight with a kidney for a kid has been postponed.
> 
> Well done to the climate boys!



How have you decided who is responsible?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

brogdale said:


> They'd have to actually be there for that, though? And therefore easier to catch...even for plod?


They'd have to be somewhere to rendezvous with it. But since noone has apparently caught a drone yet, much less the person controlling it, that doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

Another drone seen about an hour ago apparently.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Dec 20, 2018)

The perps have got to be following the news on this too, sort of like Dennis Hopper in Speed, probably hacked the tower comms as well so as soon as they hear, “you are clear to taxi out”, it’s “time to send it up again for more lols”.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

paolo said:


> How have you decided who is responsible?


He knows it's disgruntled leave supporters, really!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations to teuchter and SpookyFrank 

All those wealthy people whose xmas plans are fucked ...

... and a wasted kidney


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> So, an emergency flight with a kidney for a kid has been postponed.
> 
> Well done to the climate boys!



More likely lunatic car drivers protesting about cyclists


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

two sheds said:


> Another drone seen about an hour ago apparently.


What they're looking for is someone who has bought a gross of drone batteries


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

two sheds said:


> More likely lunatic car drivers protesting about cyclists


Oho! That's auld spy in the frame - or is he bring framed?


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Congratulations to teuchter and SpookyFrank
> 
> All those wealthy people whose xmas plans are fucked ...
> 
> ... and a wasted kidney


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

pinkychukkles said:


> The perps have got to be following the news on this too, sort of like Dennis Hopper in Speed, probably hacker the tower comms as well so as soon as they hear, “you are clear to taxi out”, it’s “time to send it up again for more lols”.


No hacking is required.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

paolo said:


> How have you decided who is responsible?


They are posting on this fucking thread!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

He clearly knows exactly what's going on


----------



## magneze (Dec 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Just been downstairs and asked it.
> "No Robots are not Insurrections, does that answer your question?"
> It might be offering false assurances though.


That's what they would say.

Its ON.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> They are posting on this fucking thread!



Aha so you admit it now!


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2018)

Mystery solved, Buttons McGinty on Twitter is positive it's a UFO attack, mostly likely from Russia. 

I can imagine Sussex Police are very grateful he's told them that.

Although on deeper investigation that Twitter account seems to be run by a cat. 

A relative of Magnus McGinty perhaps?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

Note how people are studiously avoiding mentioning "anarchists" though.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 20, 2018)

Doing drone flyovers repeatedly over several days without detection suggests extensive planning and a cool head. Utterly scoobied as to who. Some deranged surveyor?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

two sheds said:


> Note how people are studiously avoiding mentioning "anarchists" though.


they'd be properly fucking organised ones


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

paolo said:


> How have you decided who is responsible?



Just be grateful he's not been out and mowed down a dozen cyclists on the basis that they are probably hippy vegan terrorists.



two sheds said:


> Note how people are studiously avoiding mentioning "anarchists" though.



Well, it's a bit, erm... organised for it to be Anarchists...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

brogdale said:


> they'd be properly fucking organised ones


Anarcho-communists


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Just be grateful he's not been out and mowed down a dozen cyclists on the basis that they are probably hippy vegan terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a bit, erm... organised for it to be Anarchists...


Looking at the Labour Party over the past five years you're not in a position to talk.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

2 commercial flights carrying plasma from Oslo,

"BUT WE'RE MAKING A STATEMENT!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> 2 commercial flights carrying plasma from Oslo,
> 
> "BUT WE'RE MAKING A STATEMENT!"


Someone will be making a statement before much longer


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

"Aviation is bad"

You stupid cunts SpookyFrank teuchter


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2018)

Tracking kit being used to find them?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 156219
> Tracking kit being used to find them?


Is that a toothbrush tash?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> 2 commercial flights carrying plasma from Oslo,
> 
> "BUT WE'RE MAKING A STATEMENT!"


British plasma for British people! Take back control.


----------



## paolo (Dec 20, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Doing drone flyovers repeatedly over several days without detection suggests extensive planning and a cool head. Utterly scoobied as to who. Some deranged surveyor?



‘Industrial’ drones, working in shifts it seems.

I think the “pesky kids” idea is a null and void by now.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Is that a toothbrush tash?


College scarf?
Deffo boffin


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2018)

Are we really sure it is a drone. Has anyone considered it might be a UFO?


----------



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> 2 commercial flights carrying plasma from Oslo,
> 
> "BUT WE'RE MAKING A STATEMENT!"



I doubt it is green loons - surely the stench of mung beans and po-faced, self-declared moral superiority would have given them away by now?

After all, how do you know there's a vegan within 5 miles of you? Coz they'll tell you...


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Pregnant women sleeping in the terminal teuchter,

Fantastic! 

Serves them right for flying. 

The wealthy cunts.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


>



I know a lot of "business trips" are unnecessary and could have been done by skype, but it is 5 days before christmas day, so i would think most of the passengers are visiting families in their home country, not going on a buisness trip. Or do you object to all flights in any circumstance?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 20, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 156219
> Tracking kit being used to find them?



Tennis ball is armed


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 20, 2018)

Politicals would have claimed responsibility by now. It's state or crims.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

killer b you're not a natural turd, like SpookyFrank and teuchter .

Do you_ still_ think this is a worthy action?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

OB just sound clueless


----------



## peterkro (Dec 20, 2018)

Mr Tingley also came out with this gem of management bollocks speak:

Mr Tingley said the use of firearms “will be within our suite of tactical options available to us going forward”.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> killer b you're not a natural turd, like SpookyFrank and teuchter .
> 
> Do you_ still_ think this is a worthy action?


I've not given it much thought since this morning and can't really be arsed to give it much now either sorry.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Congratulations to teuchter and SpookyFrank
> 
> All those wealthy people whose xmas plans are fucked ...
> 
> ... and a wasted kidney





Spymaster said:


> 2 commercial flights carrying plasma from Oslo,
> 
> "BUT WE'RE MAKING A STATEMENT!"





Spymaster said:


> Pregnant women sleeping in the terminal teuchter,
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> ...



Do some more!

You can re-use these next time there's industrial action and people are fighting for workers' rights instead of climate catastrophe.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

This thread is why I love urban


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> I've not given it much thought since this morning and can't really be arsed to give it much now either sorry.


Well there's a surprise!

Pregnant women sleeping in the terminal; medical flights diverted; BUT you "can't be arsed to give it much now"


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

Will my thoughts help solve or soothe their troubles?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> "Aviation is bad"
> 
> You stupid cunts SpookyFrank teuchter



I bet that kidney would have got there if not for me, 100 miles away and with no conceivable way of affecting the situation one way or another, posting things on an internet forum. Yet another of my evil plans has paid off.


----------



## prunus (Dec 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Afaik those things are closer to the sci-fi side of things, if you have access to one and wanted to fuck shit up you’d do more than stop a kid visiting Lapland at Christmas.



Ok fair enough!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

I bet Urban that in spite of all the ZOMG DRONEGATE hyperbole, it turns out to be:

- one person, or at least some entity unaffiliated to anything bigger

- a case of someone being a dick, albeit a clever dick, rather than anything more sinister and organised

- a drone that costs less than most of these: Commercial Drones  | Drones Direct

- they're either caught or gone (for now) within 24 hours from now

I also bet we'll soon see another episode of this somewhere else.

Let's see how much of that comes true.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2018)

sort of want a drone for christmas now


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

Meanwhile Steak and Kidney puddings are sold out in Menzies in Gatwick airport.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I bet that kidney would have got there if not for me, 100 miles away and with no conceivable way of affecting the situation one way or another, posting things on an internet forum. Yet another of my evil plans has paid off.


Yes I'm sure those  responsible for flying donor organs around the world don't have contingency plans in the event a plane is diverted for weather conditions, faults or other reasons so it can't land at its preferred airport.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I bet Urban that in spite of all the ZOMG DRONEGATE hyperbole, it turns out to be:
> 
> - one person, or at least some entity unaffiliated to anything bigger
> 
> ...


Aye but let's have 20 pages before that....oh hang on...


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I also bet we'll soon see another episode of this somewhere else.


without a doubt. they must be bricking it tbh.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Meanwhile Steak and Kidney puddings are sold out in Menzies in Gatwick airport.



Menzies is a cargo handler

tis confused but have a like


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> without a doubt. they must be bricking it tbh.


I dunno. I reckon some halfwit will try it soon without the same care and get nicked pretty sharpish.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Menzies is a cargo handler
> 
> tis confused but have a like


It's a fucking newsagents up here matey but have a smug wink


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

Drones can deliver kidneys. This whole thing has been organised by sentient drones who want to get out more.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

Oooh here's top-gun again


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> It's a fucking newsagents up here matey but have a smug wink



ahh it does all sort of shit it appears


spent a few hours screwing at their cargo operation today is all


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> ahh it does all sort of shit it appears
> 
> 
> spent a few hours screwing at their cargo operation today is all


Did you rob a few packets of veras? That's what I did the last time I was in their inner sanctum


----------



## clicker (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm also going for the lone , bedroom drone geek. He broke up from Uni and is at a loose end. No affiliation and wearing a Christmas jumper.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I bet that kidney would have got there if not for me, 100 miles away and with no conceivable way of affecting the situation one way or another, posting things on an internet forum. Yet another of my evil plans has paid off.


Yeah. That kid had nothing to do with your politics, Franker.

You total wanker


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

clicker said:


> I'm also going for the lone , bedroom drone geek. He broke up from Uni and is at a loose end. No affiliation and *wearing a Christmas jumper.*


and eating kidneys with some favvvvvvvvvvvvther beans th tht tht th!


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

clicker said:


> and wearing a Christmas jumper.



He should get 5 years for that alone


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2018)

Well, this has revealed the airline industry to be so callous as to make pregnant women sleep in the airport - hundreds of them probably, and some of them needing a kidney transplant too. That's capitalism for you. At least Spymaster is in his sports car heading for the airport to rescue some of them as we speak. Now that people are talking about the pregnant women, and the lack of contingency planning and the people who didn't get to see Santa Claus in Lappland at a location convenient to the airport there, we can review the aviation industry as a whole, and maybe put some more taxes on it, and shut down some of these operations. Quite a successful bit of direct action this so far.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2018)

brogdale said:


> College scarf?
> Deffo boffin



its not a college i recognise- initially thought it was Clare but is probably a hackett uni style one


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2018)

moochedit said:


> He should get 5 years for that alone


He?
Could be a woman?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> At least Spymaster is in his sports car heading for the airport to rescue some of them as we speak.



There'll be more people in need of organs if he gets behind the wheel in his current state I fear.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

brogdale said:


> He?
> Could be a woman?


The patridronery


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> 1) Disgruntled ex-employee type.
> 2) Alienated incel/right wing loony.
> 3) Jihadists.
> 4) Alienated incel/left wing eco-loony.
> ...



5) Embittered former steamship captain
6) Some reality show shit
7) Angry idiot who bought a house near an airport and didn't expect noise


----------



## LiamO (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah. That kid had nothing to do with your politics,* Franker*.
> 
> You total *wanker*



Awww.

You're a poet.
I did not know it.

Now I do.
I bow to you.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

brogdale said:


> He?
> Could be a woman?



I apologise for my sexism. Clicker said "he" first though and i was responding to his/her post.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

Flights get delayed or cancelled all the time, even flights with kidneys. People have contingency plans. By now the kidney will have been biked to another airport and delivered. But cockwombles will continue to conflate environmental concerns with a callous disregard for kidney patients.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> 7) Angry idiot who bought a house near an airport and didn't expect noise



^
Yeah it'll be this one. Case solved.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> By now the kidney will have been biked to another airport and delivered.



Links that don't prove to be sausage-meat please


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Well, this has revealed the airline industry to be so callous as to make pregnant women sleep in the airport - hundreds of them probably, and some of them needing a kidney transplant too. That's capitalism for you. At least Spymaster is in his sports car heading for the airport to rescue some of them as we speak. Now that people are talking about the pregnant women, and the lack of contingency planning and the people who didn't get to see Santa Claus in Lappland at a location convenient to the airport there, we can review the aviation industry as a whole, and maybe put some more taxes on it, and shut down some of these operations. Quite a successful bit of direct action this so far.


If I could use one of my 3 litre, twin turbo, BMW cuntmobiles, to deliver a kidney to an 8 year old girl; I would. Nothing would stop me.

You and Frank take pleasure in the disruption of similar attempts via aviation.

Shame on you.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> If I could use my 3 litre, twin turbo, BMW cuntmobile, to deliver a kidney to an 8 year old girl, I would. Nothing would stop me.
> 
> You and Frank take pleasure in the disruption of similar attempts via aviation.
> 
> Shame on you.



Pumping out filthy chemicals at baby-head height all the way  .


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2018)

mauvais said:


> one person, or at least some entity unaffiliated to anything bigger


A drone wolf, you say?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2018)

there are going to be some poor saps who decide to get join in and make a single drone flight tonight for the lolz and bants.you'll never believe what happened next...


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 20, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Links that don't prove to be sausage-meat please


'Kidney gets delivered and nobody dies' is not a story which anyone will publish. But as you know, there are several airports in south east england and lots of volunteer motorcyclists who transport organs after hours.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> If I could use one of my 3 litre, twin turbo, BMW cuntmobiles, to deliver a kidney to an 8 year old girl; I would. Nothing would stop me.
> 
> You and Frank take pleasure in the disruption of similar attempts via aviation.
> 
> Shame on you.


Four pints would stop you


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2018)

and lack of petrol stations along the way


----------



## clicker (Dec 20, 2018)

brogdale said:


> He?
> Could be a woman?


Ok I'm going out on a limb here...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 20, 2018)

BBC have given up their live text updates


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

*King of Drones*... 

This drone was built to detect and take down 'rogue' drones

Dronehunter ...
A drone designed to take out / down other drones.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> 'Kidney gets delivered and nobody dies' is not a story which anyone will publish. But as you know, there are several airports in south east england and lots of volunteer motorcyclists who transport organs after hours.









That's my 'link of sausage' joke flying right over your head out of Stanstead


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2018)

you do wonder if the fella with the drone wander off a  hours ago

and the news crew and maybe it use of drone is making the situation worse


----------



## xenon (Dec 20, 2018)

My giving a fuck module is still off-line sorry.  This  The thread, a lot of it, is like the daily express complaints column air-traffic controllers are on strike holiday is ruined everything  boring cunts moaning on, blah blah blah. A Cut some Tossa talking about how I can’t take my children to Benidorm or skiing or whatever fuck off.  model can’t go to a job 3000 miles away.Llet’s fight climate change but not if  it spoils my holiday   Inconveniences me in any way. 

 Wankers


----------



## xenon (Dec 20, 2018)

Have some dignity for fuck‘s sake.


----------



## xenon (Dec 20, 2018)

And oh fuck it whatever. Get a bus.   The trains are fucked over the Christmas period. Anyone give a shit about that. Where is my core celeb.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 20, 2018)

xenon said:


> Have some dignity for fuck‘s sake.




Droning on a bit there...


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2018)

if it had been stansted would we of noticed


----------



## clicker (Dec 20, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> if it had been stansted would we of noticed


Where?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2018)

xenon said:


> Have some dignity for fuck‘s sake.


Set it! set it up! set it up! set it up again


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Well, this has revealed the airline industry to be so callous as to make pregnant women sleep in the airport - hundreds of them probably, and some of them needing a kidney transplant too. That's capitalism for you. At least Spymaster is in his sports car heading for the airport to rescue some of them as we speak. Now that people are talking about the pregnant women, and the lack of contingency planning and the people who didn't get to see Santa Claus in Lappland at a location convenient to the airport there, we can review the aviation industry as a whole, and maybe put some more taxes on it, and shut down some of these operations. Quite a successful bit of direct action this so far.


No deportation flights today, I suspect


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 21, 2018)

Maybe its a publicity stunt by Elon Musk to show off his latest extra-long lasting drone tech.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 21, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> No deportation flights today, I suspect



Well not from Gatwick obviously but they could have just taken them to heathrow, luton or stanstead instead.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 21, 2018)

I see there was similar in July last year
https://petapixel.com/2017/10/30/chaos-caused-flying-drone-near-airport/


----------



## moochedit (Dec 21, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> I see there was similar in July last year
> https://petapixel.com/2017/10/30/chaos-caused-flying-drone-near-airport/



Practice run?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 21, 2018)

Maybe these are fully self-aware autonomous drones. Bow to the robot masters.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

> Some who spoke to the BBC included a couple hoping to honeymoon in New York and a seven-year-old who had been due to fly to Lapland.
> 
> Geoffrey Grove, 42, said he was stranded on a plane at Orly airport in France after his flight from Boston, USA, was grounded.
> Passengers were stuck on board for hours and prevented from disembarking, he said.
> ...



Yay teuchter and SpookyFrank

Loving this!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 21, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 156219
> Tracking kit being used to find them?


Stingray, Stingray, da-da, da-da, da-dah.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 21, 2018)

French ATC strikes, IT failures and that volcano caused many more cancellations than this drone drama. So why's everyone'foaming at the mouth? Could it be the siren call of the lynch mob? This time around there's a chance to jail somebody. 

And none of the gear freaks and experts here have noticed that the army ordered the Israeli drone dome in August. A shameful performance from urban. And I won't link to it, google it for yourselves you useless, ignorant fuckers.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> This thread is why I love urban


This kind of thread, but better. Not this one


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

Gatwick is re-opening.



> It appears we have our first flight on track to land at Gatwick in more than 24 hours.
> 
> It is China Eastern Airlines flight MU201 from Shanghai to Gatwick. It is an Airbus A330-243 and its estimated time of arrivals is 5:59am.





> easyJet have also confirmed the runway is open and they are expecting flights to recommence shortly.
> 
> “Gatwick airport have confirmed that the runway is now open. We do expect that the number of departures and landings will be restricted to begin with, which means that we are likely to experience more disruption to the flying programme. We would like to request our passengers to continue to check the status of their flight on the easyJet Flight Tracker *www.easyjet.com/en/flight-tracker”*



Gatwick drone chaos: British Airways and easyJet say flights to resume – live


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 21, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Mystery solved, Buttons McGinty on Twitter is positive it's a UFO attack, mostly likely from Russia.
> 
> I can imagine Sussex Police are very grateful he's told them that.
> 
> ...



I fear the twitter rabbit hole so never use it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

The Guardian's live blogger must be bored with the lack of any real news to blog.



> We still haven’t seen any planes depart Gatwick, which is what the thousands of people currently stranded there are waiting for.
> 
> The Norwegian Arlines D82968 flight to Rovaniemi Finland was due to take off at 5:45am and has been listed on the Gatwick departures board as “LAST CALL” for about an hour now. Fingers crossed that that flight leaves soon, we’ll keep you posted.





> The Rovaniemi flight is on the runway. No estimated departure time yet. But this is exciting. I am really barracking for these Rovaniemi travellers.





> We have lift-off!
> 
> The Norwegian Airlines flight D82968 to Rovaniemi has taken off and is now on its way to deliver its passengers to Finland.
> 
> Safe travels D82968.


----------



## andysays (Dec 21, 2018)

Godspeed you D82968...


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 21, 2018)

The Telegraph is blaming "eco-warriors," apparently based on some supposed anonymous source at Whitehall who said "maybe it was eco-warriors."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ok, so army coming in, news says to shoot at the things, that’s a non starter. They (the army) won’t say why they are there, I will; they are experts at RF (radio finding). Seems triangulation of radio signals is beyond the pork patrol.
> 
> In WW2 an SOE bod could transmit for about 45 seconds in France before they would be found. By the time we went to have a ding dong in the South Atlantic in 1982 that time had come down to about 4 seconds (the SAS had been using ‘burst-morse’ more of a mental training thing, and then it became VERY useful!).
> 
> So 26 years later I would imagine that RF technology is even more devastating in the hands of those who can use it, and the next time a drone pops up its owner will be found. Which is what you need to do to ensure this is stopped.



I think you are spot on with this, a police spokesman just interviewed on Sky said, they now have in place the technology to track any drones should they reappear.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> The Telegraph is blaming "eco-warriors," apparently based on some supposed anonymous source at Whitehall who said "maybe it was eco-warriors."
> 
> View attachment 156227


Or they read this thread? (Spymaster )


----------



## likesfish (Dec 21, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Mr Tingley also came out with this gem of management bollocks speak:
> 
> Mr Tingley said the use of firearms “will be within our suite of tactical options available to us going forward”.



lot of police officer ranks appear to only able to speak in management bollocks


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## mauvais (Dec 21, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> The Telegraph is blaming "eco-warriors," apparently based on some supposed anonymous source at Whitehall who said "maybe it was eco-warriors."
> 
> View attachment 156227


"Eco-warriors" is very 1990s, isn't it? On the other hand you never see Swampy and an unidentified drone pilot in the same room together.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 21, 2018)

The plane taking me to Bulgaria has left Gatwick   and will hopefully be back to pick me up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 21, 2018)

mauvais said:


> "Eco-warriors" is very 1990s, isn't it? On the other hand you never see Swampy and an unidentified drone pilot in the same room together.



Fits in pretty well with the Telegraph reader worldview, in which environmentalists are all dreadlocked pseudo-hippies who live in trees and spend their time cooking up global warming hoaxes and plotting fresh outrages against hard-working, tax-paying British motorists.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> French ATC strikes, IT failures and that volcano caused many more cancellations than this drone drama. So why's everyone'foaming at the mouth? Could it be the siren call of the lynch mob? This time around there's a chance to jail somebody.


Or maybe people here can see the differences between a workers struggle, cock ups, natural events and idiots twatting about?



> And none of the gear freaks and experts here have noticed that the army ordered the Israeli drone dome in August. A shameful performance from urban. And I won't link to it, google it for yourselves you useless, ignorant fuckers.


Please do tell us oh wise one, lead us into the light, for we are but poor sheeple in need of guidance and wisdom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> French ATC strikes, IT failures and that volcano caused many more cancellations than this drone drama. So why's everyone'foaming at the mouth? Could it be the siren call of the lynch mob? This time around there's a chance to jail somebody.
> 
> And none of the gear freaks and experts here have noticed that the army ordered the Israeli drone dome in August. A shameful performance from urban. And I won't link to it, google it for yourselves you useless, ignorant fuckers.


infamous knob indeed


----------



## keybored (Dec 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You're a mistake


Better.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

If it was climate change campaigners, I would have expected them to issue a statement to the media & the internet. 

Why do it, if you don't get your message out?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## moochedit (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> If it was climate change campaigners, I would have expected them to issue a statement to the media & the internet.
> 
> Why do it, if you don't get your message out?



It dawned on them they could get 5 years?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

> LONDON (Reuters) - Military technologies have been deployed by the British army to safeguard Gatwick as it reopens for flights after 36 hours of drone disruption, transport minister Chris Grayling said on Friday, even as the perpetrator remains at large.
> 
> "What's happening on the ground is a mix of measures taken to give confidence that aircraft can be safe... Some of those are military capabilities," Grayling told BBC television.
> 
> "The reality is that this technology is only just emerging... there certainly isn't a straightforward commercial, off-the-shelf solution that automatically solves all problems."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

moochedit said:


> It dawned on them they could get 5 years?



If they are skilled enough to cause this chaos, I am sure they are skilled enough to anonymously issue a statement.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2018)

They could hang it on the drone.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> infamous knob indeed


Top editing


----------



## kebabking (Dec 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> ...please do tell us oh wise one, lead us into the light, for we are but poor sheeple in need of guidance and wisdom.



He's a moron who believes shit he reads on RT.

The less interesting truth is that the replacement for the Rapier short range air defence system - which is called Sky Sabre - uses the same fire control system as the Israeli Iron Dome system. The other components are Saab's Giraffe AMB radar, and MBDA's CAMM missile.

It's been in development for about 10 years and is rolling out across the air defence battery's as we speak.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> If they are skilled enough to cause this chaos, I am sure they are skilled enough to anonymously issue a statement.



Yeah in a "V" mask no doubt!


----------



## A380 (Dec 21, 2018)

likesfish said:


> lot of police officer ranks appear to only able to speak in management bollocks


There’s lots of special courses for it and everything.


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> infamous knob indeed



I already regret giving him a choice: "familiar prick" would clearly be much more apt.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 21, 2018)

A380 said:


> lots of special courses



Surely, "a wide range of outcome-based top-down knowledge-management training opportunities"


----------



## A380 (Dec 21, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Surely, "a wide range of outcome-based top-down knowledge-management training opportunities"


That proactively shift the communicator / message-audience paradigm going forwards. Often reinventing the rotational axel based transport solution as they do do.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> If it was climate change campaigners, I would have expected them to issue a statement to the media & the internet.
> 
> Why do it, if you don't get your message out?



IF, it was climate change protesters, do they need to issue a statement?
They have got people on this thread and all over the press talking about climate change. Job done?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2018)

Admittedly this block signals and if the drone had been pre programmed this would not have worked, BUT, this is from 2016.
Clearly it was considered a major issue back then and it would appear that we were at the forefront of this tech 
British drone-catching tech to be tested in US airports


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

hash tag said:


> IF, it was climate change protesters, do they need to issue a statement?
> They have got people on this thread and all over the press talking about climate change. Job done?



I don't think people guessing at the reasons, if any, behind this has the same impact of a statement TBH.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 21, 2018)

Hoping ATOMIC SUPLEX's flight gets off today.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


>




That's wonderful. 

We should have dogs in the military, too. They could bark to deter tanks.


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


>



She's really special isn't she?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 21, 2018)

So, Luton today, then?

Reckon Heathrow will be a bit dicey...


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2018)

Scared looking drone here after capture by dog.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

two sheds said:


> Scared looking drone here after capture by dog.


You have the wrong way round, it is taking the dog for a walk and wondering how to bag the dog shit


----------



## chilango (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> If it was climate change campaigners, I would have expected them to issue a statement to the media & the internet.
> 
> Why do it, if you don't get your message out?



Back in the day there was a current within eco-activists that was against issuing statements, talking to the media etc. Very much of the belief that it was about the action itself and the direct impact of the action stopping whatever rather than sending messages and appealing to public opinion etc.

Plenty of stuff was done with no "claim of responsibility" or media statement etc. 

I don't know if any of this view is around today or not.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Yay teuchter and SpookyFrank
> 
> Loving this!



See, I correctly predicted there'd be people taking their spoilt kids to Lapland. If I had a seven year old kid I'd be using this story as a learning opportunity. We would discuss issues around the commercialisation of christmas alongside climate change, and how throwing money at a situation does not make up for deficiencies such as lazy parenting. Will the poor kid who was going to be dragged off to Finland have the benefit of such conversations? Probably not but at least maybe it's made the parents think twice about their behaviour.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> See, I correctly predicted there'd be people taking their spoilt kids to Lapland. If I had a seven year old kid I'd be using this story as a learning opportunity. We would discuss issues around the commercialisation of christmas alongside climate change, and how throwing money at a situation does not make up for deficiencies such as lazy parenting. Will the poor kid who was going to be dragged off to Finland have the benefit of such conversations? Probably not but at least maybe it's made the parents think twice about their behaviour.


You miserable twat.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> See, I correctly predicted there'd be people taking their spoilt kids to Lapland. If I had a seven year old kid I'd be using this story as a learning opportunity. We would discuss issues around the commercialisation of christmas alongside climate change, and how throwing money at a situation does not make up for deficiencies such as lazy parenting. Will the poor kid who was going to be dragged off to Finland have the benefit of such conversations? Probably not but at least maybe it's made the parents think twice about their behaviour.


Fucking right on! I'd cook 'em tofu for Xmas dinner as well


----------



## Athos (Dec 21, 2018)

nogojones said:


> Fucking right on! I'd cook 'em tofu for Xmas dinner as well



You are a monster.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You miserable twat.



You should go on Mastermind, specialist subject - stating the bleeding obvious.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2018)

nogojones said:


> Fucking right on! I'd cook 'em tofu for Xmas dinner as well


Tuesday dinner.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2018)

Surely those batteries will be recharged soon?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 21, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hoping ATOMIC SUPLEX's flight gets off today.


Thank you. Hopefully ok. It's very late, I have all day to nervously pack (I hate flying and traveling). Luckily I'm only  a 15 minute train ride from Gatwick.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 21, 2018)

if it is someone with a political/environmental agenda rather than someone with a specific beef against Gatwick, now that Gatwick is apparently secured, they may very well just stick their drones in a van and drive to Heathrow.
Plod still need to catch whoever it is, probably turn out to be one of teuchter's kids rebelling against their upbringing.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 21, 2018)

BAE Systems Taranis - Wikipedia

It sucks when you don't have a choice as to unmanned flying vehicles being controlled from miles away making a disruption. Time to confront the old cognitive dissonance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2018)

mauvais said:


> It's a max of five years in prison on sentencing for this, I think. Drone Law cometh which might introduce more severe penalties.


I saw somewhere an elderly woman at Gatwick saying the person responsible should be hung. 

I think it should be widened out to just anyone who owns a drone or is in any way excited by them.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You miserable twat.


Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 21, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I saw somewhere an elderly woman at Gatwick saying the person responsible should be hung.
> 
> I think it should be widened out to just anyone who owns a drone or is in any way excited by them.



Really? Why? They’re useful for aerial footage.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.


Ageist


----------



## maomao (Dec 21, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Really? Why? They’re useful for aerial footage.


Drone footage just gives me vertigo. Keep cameras on the ground.


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.


Aren't you one of the blokes who got in a strop because fellow blokes were standing up when having a piss rather than sitting down? That's hardly a genuine radical agenda.


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.



Depriving kids of a lovely holiday to visit Santa, while they're still young enough to enjoy the spectacle of Christmas, is certainly a radical agenda.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Really? Why? They’re useful for aerial footage.


Exactly.


----------



## xenon (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 21, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> The Telegraph is blaming "eco-warriors," apparently based on some supposed anonymous source at Whitehall who said "maybe it was eco-warriors."
> 
> View attachment 156227


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Ageist


Face facts.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2018)

Everyone seems happy enough to celebrate disappointed kids when it comes to the annual lapland new forest thread - what's the difference here?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

maomao said:


> Drone footage just gives me vertigo. Keep cameras on the ground.


And planes.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

killer b said:


> Everyone seems happy enough to celebrate disappointed kids when it comes to the annual lapland new forest thread - what's the difference here?


It's fairly obvious isn't it - people who can afford to jet around the world on holiday happily sneer at the activities of those without their privilege but get all het up when something happens that might interfere with their selfish and destructive lifestyle.


----------



## chilango (Dec 21, 2018)

killer b said:


> Everyone seems happy enough to celebrate disappointed kids when it comes to the annual lapland new forest thread - what's the difference here?



Guilt


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2018)

killer b said:


> Everyone seems happy enough to celebrate disappointed kids when it comes to the annual lapland new forest thread - what's the difference here?


I don't think thats quite what people are doing on that thread though, is it? For me at least it's more laughing at the sheer brass neck/incompetence of the people putting on those events.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It's fairly obvious isn't it - people who can afford to jet around the world on holiday happily sneer at the activities of those without their privilege but get all het up when something happens that might interfere with their selfish and destructive lifestyle.



flying is hardly the exclusive domain of the wealthy now you know.Alan wicker is long dead


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I don't think thats quite what people are doing on that thread though, is it? For me at least it's more laughing at the sheer brass neck/incompetence of the people putting on those events.



Same here.

This is a very different thing, as I am sure Killer B knows, he's just making a late entry for the urban twat of the year award.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2018)

The comments of the outraged parents are always held up for laughter on those threads. Which is fine - but it's also fine here. Flying your kid to fucking lapland for a christmas treat it a ludicrous thing to do.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> See, I correctly predicted there'd be people taking their spoilt kids to Lapland. If I had a seven year old kid I'd be using this story as a learning opportunity. We would discuss issues around the commercialisation of christmas alongside climate change, and how throwing money at a situation does not make up for deficiencies such as lazy parenting. Will the poor kid who was going to be dragged off to Finland have the benefit of such conversations? Probably not but at least maybe it's made the parents think twice about their behaviour.


I’m pretty sure that you, SpookyFrank , and that David Claptrap fellow are the only posters on these boards to have taken pleasure in the discomfort of babies, pregnant women, and kids who’ve not received medical supplies. Well done guys.


----------



## pesh (Dec 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I don't think thats quite what people are doing on that thread though, is it? For me at least it's more laughing at the sheer brass neck/incompetence of the people putting on those events.


this is very much a sheer brass neck / incompetence situation isn't it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 21, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> flying is hardly the exclusive domain of the wealthy now you know.Alan wicker is long dead



He takes the train, now that truly is the preserve of the monied elite, cash to burn and time to spare. The radical agendered toff.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It's fairly obvious isn't it - people who can afford to jet around the world on holiday happily sneer at the activities of those without their privilege but get all het up when something happens that might interfere with their selfish and destructive lifestyle.



Yeah, all those stinking  rich privileged Irish folk flying home for Christmas with RyanAir, paying from £30, the bastards.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 21, 2018)

The plight of Lapland kid might not be something to lose sleep over, but I can definitely sympathise with people who don't get a lot of time off and were just trying to get somewhere to visit their families for the holidays.

Going to naff Christmas wonderlands then complaining about how bad they were is now practically a Great British Tradition, anyway.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 21, 2018)

killer b said:


> The comments of the outraged parents are always held up for laughter on those threads. Which is fine - but it's also fine here. Flying your kid to fucking lapland for a christmas treat it a ludicrous thing to do.



It's *very* low on the ludicrousness scale these days.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 21, 2018)

Reports coming in that speciesist attacks on drones have risen by 46%


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.


Enjoying seeing children and babies in pain.

Well radical


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It's fairly obvious isn't it - people who can afford to jet around the world on holiday happily sneer at the activities of those without their privilege but get all het up when something happens that might interfere with their selfish and destructive lifestyle.


Says the bloke who flies from London to Manchester!


----------



## chilango (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Enjoying seeing children and babies in pain.
> 
> Well radical


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

chilango said:


>



Tl,dl


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Says the bloke who flies from London to Manchester!


Your position has become so desperate you have to make stuff up. This kind of thing is reminiscent of, just for example, a malevolent dictator.

Maybe the Christmas period will be a useful time of reflection for you and others.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

Radical, maaan


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.


Lol


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Face facts.


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## eoin_k (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Your position has become so desperate you have to make stuff up. This kind of thing is reminiscent of, just for example, a malevolent dictator.
> 
> Maybe the Christmas period will be a useful time of reflection for you and others.





Spymaster said:


> Radical, maaan


----------



## petee (Dec 21, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just had a call from a model flying New York to London



oh. did you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> See, I correctly predicted there'd be people taking their spoilt kids to Lapland. If I had a seven year old kid I'd be using this story as a learning opportunity. We would discuss issues around the commercialisation of christmas alongside climate change, and how throwing money at a situation does not make up for deficiencies such as lazy parenting. Will the poor kid who was going to be dragged off to Finland have the benefit of such conversations? Probably not but at least maybe it's made the parents think twice about their behaviour.


I think we can all be thankful you don't have a sprog


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> if it is someone with a political/environmental agenda rather than someone with a specific beef against Gatwick, now that Gatwick is apparently secured, they may very well just stick their drones in a van and drive to Heathrow.
> Plod still need to catch whoever it is, probably turn out to be one of teuchter's kids rebelling against their upbringing.


If it was one of Teuchter's kids rebelling they'd be dogging in a roadside toilet with no lock


----------



## andysays (Dec 21, 2018)

This thread has got to be a late contender for thread of the year.

All it needs now is accusations of bullying...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I think we can all be thankful you don't have a sprog



Can you imagine the horrendous set of drug and alcohol problems that would spring from his loins? (((his imaginary kids)))


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Everyone on urban is so old and conservative now that I'm one of the very few left with a genuine radical agenda. Who would have thought it would come to that.



With your agenda being: "No Fun (or long distance Travel) For Anyone, Ever", right? That's the right choice for thrusting young radicals these days


----------



## existentialist (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> You should go on Mastermind, specialist subject - stating the bleeding obvious.


I think teuchter gets a bad press on here. When I see his posts, I see a warm, sensitive poster almost, but not quite, successfully hiding his thoughtful nature behind a veneer of curmudgeonly nitpickingness.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I think teuchter gets a bad press on here. When I see his posts, I see a warm, sensitive poster almost, but not quite, successfully hiding his thoughtful nature behind a veneer of curmudgeonly nitpickingness.


You should go to specsavers


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 21, 2018)

killer b said:


> The comments of the outraged parents are always held up for laughter on those threads. Which is fine - but it's also fine here. Flying your kid to fucking lapland for a christmas treat it a ludicrous thing to do.



It is ridiculous. Old St Nick was born in modern day Turkey. Fly them there.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I think teuchter gets a bad press on here. When I see his posts, I see a warm, sensitive poster almost, but not quite, successfully hiding his thoughtful nature behind a veneer of curmudgeonly nitpickingness.


He genuinely does hate children. It comes across in a lot of his posts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2018)

Who are these suffering children again?


----------



## klang (Dec 21, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Who are these suffering children again?


the ones in Surrey who are not allowed to fly their drones any more.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> With your agenda being: "No Fun



This is a caricature very commonly used by conservative/libertarian/free market maniacs to dismiss those who do not share their ideological aims. But you're not the only conservative/libertarian/free market maniac on urban these days.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I think teuchter gets a bad press on here. When I see his posts, I see a warm, sensitive poster almost, but not quite, successfully hiding his thoughtful nature behind a veneer of curmudgeonly nitpickingness.


Maybe you have fallen for a carefully targetted double bluff though.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 21, 2018)

No caricature, I think - rather, a fair summation of your worldview, as expressed by yourself, on thread after thread?
However, to assume that I am "a conservative/libertarian/free market maniac" - simply because I take issue with your joylessness - is most certainly a caricature, and one ludicrous enough to be truly hilarious. Thanks for making me smile


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Your position has become so desperate you have to make stuff up.





teuchter said:


> you're (a) conservative/libertarian/free market maniac


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> No caricature, I think - rather, a fair summation of your worldview, as expressed by yourself, on thread after thread?



Ah - if it's your 'fair summation' rather than caricature then I will have to put you into a different category, another one in which you will not be alone, as far as u75 goes


----------



## existentialist (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Maybe you have fallen for a carefully targetted double bluff though.


I passed "double bluff" about 2 years ago - I've got this down as an elegantly executed triple bluff...


----------



## A380 (Dec 21, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I saw somewhere an elderly woman at Gatwick saying the person responsible should be hung.
> 
> I think it should be widened out to just anyone who owns a drone or is in any way excited by them.


That’s disgraceful!

Everyone knows it’s “the person responsible should be hanged”.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2018)

Where's John Mcclane when you need him


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

Supine said:


> Depriving kids of a lovely holiday to visit Santa, while they're still young enough to enjoy the spectacle of Christmas, is certainly a radical agenda.


When they're young enough to believe in Santa, they're thrilled by the wondrous experience of visiting Santa in the magical and charmed world of any high street department store or at a party in a dusty old church hall. 

Obviously, jolly holidays in scenic snowy places would be fun, but the fond parents might as well be honest about that - "We fancy wandering over to Rovaniemi or somewhere and we have enough money to do so and that's that" - rather than pretending it's somehow a requirement for a happy childhood.

_Pointless tangent: just remembered that my cousin was once working in Lewis's in Glasgow and one day her job involved being an elf and going with all the other elves to welcome Santa as he arrived *at the train station.  *Hah*.  *_


----------



## A380 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 21, 2018)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> It is ridiculous. Old St Nick was born in modern day Turkey. Fly them there.



I was thinking this earlier, although I thought he was Dutch.

Anyway, blates cultural appropriation.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Your position has become so desperate you have to make stuff up. This kind of thing is reminiscent of, just for example, a malevolent dictator.
> Maybe the Christmas period will be a useful time of reflection for you and others.


Good grief!   Was hyperbole on special offer BOGOF today?  Really, I am not much liking Spymaster's approach here, with all the "think of the cute ickle kiddies" stuff, but I don't think he's a malevolent dictator. 

Maybe it was a joke thing and I just got whooshed. I sort of hope so.


----------



## binka (Dec 21, 2018)

It's back then


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2018)

Has spymaster fuelled the bemmer


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2018)

Guardian is saying flights are suspended again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

> Gatwick Airport has suspended flights in and out of its airfield again after unconfirmed reports of a drone sighting.
> 
> Gatwick suspends flights after another 'drone sighting'



Unconfirmed reports?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Has spymaster fuelled the bemmer



It's Friday before Christmas, I suspect he's fuelling himself up in a pub.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2018)

Celyn said:


> but I don't think he's a malevolent dictator.



Don't you?


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2018)

How many holidays/family trips is this fuckwit with a drone ruining? Some passengers were reported as trying to get back for funerals and I definitely know how much anxiety that can cause. 

There's no question that some extra punitive drone laws will be coming in soon because of this shitehawk with a joystick.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 21, 2018)

and we are off.

this is copycattery by youth i reckon


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2018)

Or it could be a large fly


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2018)

Due to fly back to Gatwick tomorrow evening...if things are really bad I might miss work on monday



Hahahaha...... which means my boss will have to work.


I also got stuck in Poland when eyjafjallajökull grounded loads of planes. Starting to wonder if I am flying the drone??


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> This is a caricature very commonly used by conservative/libertarian/free market maniacs to dismiss those who do not share their ideological aims. But you're not the only conservative/libertarian/free market maniac on urban these days.


trabuquera'd  have you for company if they were one


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2018)

Just hoping nobody gets copycat ideas at other airports, as we're flying out of Stansted on Monday


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

Cloo said:


> Just hoping nobody gets copycat ideas at other airports, as we're flying out of Stansted on Monday


Never mind the flying out, imagine the delays coming back


----------



## alex_ (Dec 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Or it could be a large fly




Dirt on the camera lense ?


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

editor said:


> How many holidays/family trips is this fuckwit with a drone ruining? Some passengers were reported as trying to get back for funerals and I definitely know how much anxiety that can cause.
> 
> There's no question that some extra punitive drone laws will be coming in soon because of this shitehawk with a joystick.



I really like the "shitehawk with a joystick" bit.     Is beautiful. Sort of like "fans with typewriters" but not. There has to be some place in the public vocabulary that is just waiting for this phrase. What sort of music would "Shitehawk and the Joysticks" play?

This "family holidays" aspect is a thing that now strikes me as interesting.  Whoever did this chose to do it at this time of year - a time that is actually perfect for getting the maximum amount of sympathy for the passengers and maximum amount of hatred aimed at those evil people wot dun it. 

I'm sure the tabloids are going full speed on little children with sad faces, oh no a kidney could not go, and so on, and I bet someone has found an instance of "Ooh, it was our honeymoon and all life will be ruined if we cannot go to Florida/Bahamas".

So whoever did this did it knowing that they would be massively unpopular. Probably very little public sympathy for whatever cause (if there is indeed any kind of political cause involved).

Looks a lot like "haha - here is what we can do if we feel like it - now give us money" BUT I don't quite see how that could work. Am at a loss as to the reasons for this.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 21, 2018)

Cloo said:


> Just hoping nobody gets copycat ideas at other airports, as we're flying out of Stansted on Monday


I reckon it's gonna happen again. It's been proven to be a flipping effective way of causing a huge ballache to maybe hundreds of thousands of folk, without physically hurting anyone.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Where's John Mcclane when you need him


Meeting his friends in Springburn possibly?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Am at a loss as to the reasons for this.


Almost certainly climate twats I reckon. Some bloke on the radio earlier was saying that the type of drone they're using is a lot more advanced than the kit you'd usually pick up for leisure purposes and that this would have taken a fair amount of planning and expense.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

D'wards said:


> ... without physically hurting anyone.


Yet.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Almost certainly climate twats I reckon. Some bloke on the radio earlier was saying that the type of drone they're using is a lot more advanced than the kit you'd usually pick up for leisure purposes and that this would have taken a fair amount of planning and expense.


People will be furious if so. Probably bring back cfcs in aerosols just to teach them a lesson


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2018)

Flights resumed.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2018)

They are winging it a bit.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Guardian is saying flights are suspended again.




Oh no they aren't


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Almost certainly climate twats I reckon. Some bloke on the radio earlier was saying that the type of drone they're using is a lot more advanced than the kit you'd usually pick up for leisure purposes and that this would have taken a fair amount of planning and expense.



As reported yesterday, they are 'commercial drones', the 2 professional guys I know that have these, have paid well north of a grand for them.

I was talking to one this afternoon,* interesting stats:*

Flight time of about 50 minutes, he carries at least 5 spare & charged batteries.

He can control it from up to 4-5 miles away.

It can do 50-60 mph!

Example:


----------



## moochedit (Dec 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Never mind the flying out, imagine the delays coming back



"Sorry boss i am trying to get back home but you know how it is with flights at the moment"


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> As reported yesterday, they are 'commercial drones', the 2 professional guys I know that have these, have paid well north of a grand for them.
> 
> I was talking to one this afternoon,* interesting stats:*
> 
> ...


How big is that?


----------



## andysays (Dec 21, 2018)

David Clapson has gone suspiciously quiet...


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2018)

andysays said:


> David Clapson has gone suspiciously quiet...



Happy Friday


----------



## kebabking (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> How big is that?



Could be anything from the size of a dustbin lid - plus rotors - to 2+ metres across.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> How big is that?



I saw a demo of it about 2 years ago, it was impressive, at a guess from memory about a 12-18 inches wide, I do remember it weights over 7 kg.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 21, 2018)

I thought they put something up to try and track the drone?

I knew it was fake. If it wasn't fake you wouldn't tell everyone about it.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Yet.


Good grief.   You will be really rather happy if you can find evidence of anyone being physically hurt, won't you?


----------



## keybored (Dec 21, 2018)

smmudge said:


> I thought they put something up to try and track the drone?
> 
> I knew it was fake. If it wasn't fake you wouldn't tell everyone about it.



About as convincing as TV "detector" vans.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Good grief.   You will be really rather happy if you can find evidence of anyone being physically hurt, won't you?


You're confusing me with Teuchter.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

keybored said:


> About as convincing as TV "detector" vans.


Aren't they real?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Almost certainly climate twats I reckon.



Based on what?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Aren't they real?



Yeah Santa Claus drives one.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

Don't be a plank, Frank.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

keybored said:


> About as convincing as TV "detector" vans.



TV "detector" vans were bullshit, but tracking radio signals is not rocket science.

Back in my pirate radio days (late 70s/80s), the GPO could track a new site in 15 minutes or so, I bet the technology has moved on somewhat, esp. that used by the military.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Aren't they real?



Nope. The TVLA refuses to tell courts how they work, which is a requirement for them to be admissible as evidence. It's bullshit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Aren't they real?



They don't even pretend to have them any longer, they just check out unlicensed properties from their database. 

Back in the day, they were nonsense, you can track transmitters, but TVs are not transmitters, they are receivers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> You're confusing me with Teuchter.


((((spy))))


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2018)

andysays said:


> David Clapson has gone suspiciously quiet...


Tis the season to be jolly 
Fa-la-la-la-la la-la-la-la


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> ((((spy))))



I look nothing like him, tbf.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Almost certainly climate twats I reckon.



Ah, OK, then, that's that mystery solved.



Spymaster said:


> Some bloke on the radio earlier was saying that the type of drone they're using is a lot more advanced than the kit you'd usually pick up for leisure purposes and that this would have taken a fair amount of planning and expense.



Yes, I'm sure they would have been using pretty good kit, a bit more advanced than the annoying types with their radio controlled little toy airyplanes infesting the parks and the commons in the 1980s.

Now, did you notice that there is no logical connection whatsoever between blame "climate twats" and "these people have some fairly good kit"?

I am sure you did actually mean to give reasons why to blame the "climate twats" but just somehow got distracted. Easily done. Sudden arrival of a cup or tea or something. Ruins the train of logical thought. Temporarily, though.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Ah, OK, then, that's that mystery solved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I often credit my readers with a modicum of intelligence that is occasionally misplaced.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

Callie said:


> Due to fly back to Gatwick tomorrow evening...if things are really bad I might miss work on monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A good thing then, if it means your boss has to do some work. 

So, all of this is caused by Callie?  

Can I be your friend? Please. I could come along and do the dish-washing and the hoovering and even the oven cleaning. Would do anything to ingratiate myself into the good books of such a powerful person.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2018)

So it seems Gatwick now has the quasi military anti drone toys, radio interceptors and shot nets of various kinds. It does seem an oversight on their part not to have had them already, I mean I expect they have bird scarers, so why no anti drone gear?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2018)

Wtf Jacob fucking Rees Mogg is on any questions at the moment answering questions on this, he seems to be everywhere at the moment, the arsewipe!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> As reported yesterday, they are 'commercial drones', the 2 professional guys I know that have these, have paid well north of a grand for them.
> 
> I was talking to one this afternoon,* interesting stats:*
> 
> ...



Have you been near the airport recently?  



weltweit said:


> So it seems Gatwick now has the quasi military anti drone toys, radio interceptors and shot nets of various kinds. It does seem an oversight on their part not to have had them already, I mean I expect they have bird scarers, so why no anti drone gear?



Don't worry - kebabking is there.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> They don't even pretend to have them any longer, they just check out unlicensed properties from their database.



I regularly get their threat letters - they go straight into the recycling bin.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2018)

weltweit said:


> So it seems Gatwick now has the quasi military anti drone toys, radio interceptors and shot nets of various kinds. It does seem an oversight on their part not to have had them already, I mean I expect they have bird scarers, so why no anti drone gear?



they had barking dogs

Drones are afraid of Dawgs


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I often credit my readers with a modicum of intelligence that is occasionally misplaced.



That is quite odd. Read it again and think about how much sense it makes.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 21, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> ...don't worry - kebabking is there.  What could possibly go wrong?



I'm bored of it now, I'd just nuke it.

I'm qualified to target and command 155mm and 203mm nuclear Artillery fire missions. Does that reasurre you..?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

Celyn said:


> That is quite odd. Read it again and think about how much sen


Yes, I realised that at the time of writing it but couldn't be arsed to sort it out.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

kebabking said:


> ... 203mm nuclear Artillery fire missions.


What's with the extra 3 mils? Why couldn't they make them a nice round 200mm?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> What's with the extra 3 mils? Why couldn't they make them a nice round 200mm?


8". None of that forrin measurement malarky.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> What's with the extra 3 mils? Why couldn't they make them a nice round 200mm?



It's the metric version of 8 inch.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> 8". None of that forrin measurement malarky.


kebabking can you post a picture of your 8 inch gun?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2018)

Radio said there were police in surrounding fields with shot guns.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 21, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Radio said there were police in surrounding fields with shot guns.



Plump breasted pigeon sir?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 21, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Don't worry - kebabking is there. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2018)

Celyn said:


> That is quite odd. Read it again and think about how much sense it makes.



He's trying to sound clever. Which is not his strong suit even when he hasn't been chugging pear schnapps since yesterday lunchtime.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 21, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Radio said there were police in surrounding fields with shot guns.


Its just shown them on the news and they didnt look tooled up.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> He's trying to sound clever. Which is not his strong suit even when he hasn't been chugging pear schnapps since yesterday lunchtime.



You talk through you flank, Frank.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 21, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Radio said there were police in surrounding fields with shot guns.








you need this state of art air defence systemGoogle Image Result for https://www.milsurps.com/images/imported/2012/03/louch2-1.jpghttps://goo.gl/images/MqTBTd


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 21, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Good grief!   Was hyperbole on special offer BOGOF today?  Really, I am not much liking Spymaster's approach here, with all the "think of the cute ickle kiddies" stuff, but I don't think he's a malevolent dictator.
> 
> Maybe it was a joke thing and I just got whooshed. I sort of hope so.



It’s the idea that Spymaster is somehow part of the progressive left that had me scratching my head. See you at the barricades, Cunty!


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> They don't even pretend to have them any longer, they just check out unlicensed properties from their database.
> 
> Back in the day, they were nonsense, you can track transmitters, but TVs are not transmitters, they are receivers.



Grrr.   Also they used to send out letters saying "are you quite sure your television thing is only black and white?"  And when you don't have a television at all, they keep sending letters with threatening tone.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 21, 2018)

kebabking said:


> I'm bored of it now, I'd just nuke it.
> 
> I'm qualified to target and command 155mm and 203mm nuclear Artillery fire missions. Does that reasurre you..?


 The situation might become a bit tricky. At some point you might have to consider deploying the goat.


----------



## InfoBurner (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## kebabking (Dec 21, 2018)

Celyn said:


> The situation might become a bit tricky. At some point you might have to consider deploying the goat.



Surely no scenario could be so desperate?

I had considered a Goat/Christmas dinner interface, but have, once again, been over-ruled...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 21, 2018)

They better not be there next Monday night


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2018)

Not so good are my two work mates who will want to head back to Poland and Spain


Celyn said:


> A good thing then, if it means your boss has to do some work.
> 
> So, all of this is caused by Callie?
> 
> Can I be your friend? Please. I could come along and do the dish-washing and the hoovering and even the oven cleaning. Would do anything to ingratiate myself into the good books of such a powerful person.


Done, totes need someone to feed the cats if I don't make it home tomorrow. Someone think of the hungry cattoes!


----------



## xenon (Dec 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> They don't even pretend to have them any longer, they just check out unlicensed properties from their database.
> 
> Back in the day, they were nonsense, you can track transmitters, but TVs are not transmitters, they are receivers.



Apparently they could theoretically work on CRT TV's by picking up frequencies from the oscillator which are transmitted.

A bit like Van Eck freeking I suppose.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 22, 2018)

Callie said:


> Not so good are my two work mates who will want to head back to Poland and Spain
> 
> Done, totes need someone to feed the cats if I don't make it home tomorrow. Someone think of the hungry cattoes!


Done! Agreed! Will come along to feed the cats.Will travel by train, bus, or hitching.

Oh cats, Yeah!


----------



## NoXion (Dec 22, 2018)

xenon said:


> Apparently they could theoretically work on CRT TV's by picking up frequencies from the oscillator which are transmitted.
> 
> A bit like Van Eck freeking I suppose.



I've heard of that as well. But aren't such signals really weak? As in you'd have to be right on the doorstep kind of close? No good for catching out people living in top-floor flats, in that case.

Although I understand the main way that the TVLA get their convictions is through engineering confessions out of the ignorant and easily intimidated.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 22, 2018)

xenon said:


> Apparently they could theoretically work on CRT TV's by picking up frequencies from the oscillator which are transmitted.


As a kid I used to pick up the LO spill from neighbours' TVs from 10-20m away.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2018)

Two people nicked. No posts from teuchter - coincidence?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 22, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Two people nicked. No posts from teuchter - coincidence?


 From Sussex?.


cupid_stunt said:


> 2 professional guys I know that have these


----------



## Celyn (Dec 22, 2018)

> ... Police have yet to disclose the ages and genders of those arrested and where they were apprehended.


Arrests over Gatwick drones disruption
That is a bit odd.  Might it be the case that BBC left some very new and not-very-clever person to scribble this statment?

*Edit*: _it's just that the age or gender of suspected baddies is really not the most important thing here, surely?_


----------



## strung out (Dec 22, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Arrests over Gatwick drones disruption
> That is a bit odd.  Might it be the case that BBC left some very new and not-very-clever person to scribble this statment?
> 
> *Edit*: _it's just that the age or gender of suspected baddies is really not the most important thing here, surely?_


How are we supposed to speculate on the identity of the perpetrators and organise an online witch hunt without at least some clues to go on?


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 22, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Arrests over Gatwick drones disruption
> That is a bit odd.  Might it be the case that BBC left some very new and not-very-clever person to scribble this statment?
> 
> *Edit*: _it's just that the age or gender of suspected baddies is really not the most important thing here, surely?_



Illuminati space lizards don't have ages or genders do they? The answer's staring us in the face sheeple!


----------



## Don Troooomp (Dec 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope they catch the inconsiderate anti-social morons & throw the book at them.



The cops have nabbed someone - hope it's the right people.
Now, how about them coughing up for the losses?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Dec 22, 2018)

strung out said:


> How are we supposed to speculate on the identity of the perpetrators and organise an online witch hunt without at least some clues to go on?



Just make it up - I say it was Tommy Robinson. Probably not be he's stupid enough


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 22, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> The cops have nabbed someone - hope it's the right people.
> Now, how about them coughing up for the losses?



Total losses are presumably gonna be many, many millions of pounds.  Can't picture this being recouped in any meaningful way.  They'll just get the book chucked at them.  The full five years for whatever the offence of flying drones near an airport is called, plus a few other charges under whatever legislation they can dig up that can be made to fit this act.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2018)

strung out said:


> How are we supposed to speculate on the identity of the perpetrators and organise an online witch hunt without at least some clues to go on?



Guardian is saying a man and a women have been arrested. Let the wild speculation and online witch hunt begin.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Guardian is saying a man and a women have been arrested. Let the wild speculation and online witch hunt begin.


BBC just reported this too.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

xenon said:


> Apparently they could theoretically work on CRT TV's by picking up frequencies from the oscillator which are transmitted.
> 
> A bit like Van Eck freeking I suppose.



That's what they claimed, but they simply didn't have the kit at the time to pinpoint any small amount of output to a particular house, which is why they never fully explained or demonstrated a TV detector van in operation. Also, why they have never been used in evidence during court cases nor mentioned in the annual reports of the numbers prosecuted.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> BBC just reported this too.



I'm waiting for the mail to reveal how much their house is worth. That's the important thing.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 22, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Surely, "a wide range of outcome-based top-down knowledge-management training opportunities"





A380 said:


> That proactively shift the communicator / message-audience paradigm going forwards. Often reinventing the rotational axel based transport solution as they do do.



We are rank amateurs compared to the masters:

'Our investigations are still on-going, and our activities at the airport continue to build resilience to detect and mitigate further incursions from drones, by deploying a range of tactics' (Sussex Police)


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 22, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> ...  deploying a range of tactics' (Sussex Police)



A "range of tactics" eh! 

I'll sleep well tonight


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Guardian is saying a man and a women have been arrested. Let the wild speculation and online witch hunt begin.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Total losses are presumably gonna be many, many millions of pounds.  Can't picture this being recouped in any meaningful way.


Not unless they've nicked Paul McCartney or George Soros.

Actually, Paul McCartney is a Vegan so there's a good chance it's him.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2018)

clicker said:


> Ok I'm going out on a limb here...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 156369


Would you adam and eve it


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 156369


Paul McCartney and SpookyFrank's mum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Paul McCartney and SpookyFrank's mum.


K i s s i n g?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 22, 2018)

xenon said:


> Apparently they could theoretically work on CRT TV's by picking up frequencies from the oscillator which are transmitted.
> 
> A bit like Van Eck freeking I suppose.


They did have a very clever system whereby they could work out the average brightness of a broadcast signal and use a very sensitive camera to spot brightness levels in front rooms changing in sync with that, which worked even through quite thick curtains. 

But I think they just decided to contract it out to Crapita, to do it with databases, doorstepping, and oppression.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2018)

I need to know if the woman is blonde.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2018)

This was my sister's journey home from visiting family in The Gambia. She was due back on Thursday evening originally...

 "I'm back,  arrived home 10:30 yesterday and went to bed ,Thomas cook sent a plane from the canary's to bring us home , we had to fly back to the canary's to refuel then on to Manchester as that was the nearest airport to gatwick that would accept us , then we were put on coaches back to gatwick , a bit of a long route home back but at least we are home ...'

Serves her right the rich cow .... Oh wait....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2018)

Reports that police are hunting for a cyclist in a hi-viz jacket who was seen packing away a drone near the airport. Spymaster will be heartened by this news


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> This was my sister's journey home from visiting family in The Gambia. She was due back on Thursday evening originally...
> 
> "I'm back,  arrived home 10:30 yesterday and went to bed ,Thomas cook sent a plane from the canary's to bring us home , we had to fly back to the canary's to refuel then on to Manchester as that was the nearest airport to gatwick that would accept us , then we were put on coaches back to gatwick , a bit of a long route home back but at least we are home ...'
> 
> Serves her right the rich cow .... Oh wait....


SpookyFrank and teuchter will be well chuffed at this.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 22, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Reports that police are hunting for a cyclist in a hi-viz jacket who was seen packing away a drone near the airport. Spymaster will be heartened by this news



Only if it's hunting with hounds...


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2018)

TopCat said:


> I need to know if the woman is blonde.


And her age. I’m not worried about his.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Reports that police are hunting for a cyclist in a hi-viz jacket who was seen packing away a drone near the airport. Spymaster will be heartened by this news


Trying to do a runner from a crime scene .... wearing hi-viz  

Obviously a cycling climate twat.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2018)

TopCat said:


> I need to know if the woman is blonde.



Don't worry i'm sure the sun and mail will publish her facebook and instagram photos for you later.


----------



## LDC (Dec 22, 2018)

Man _and a woman_.

Scratch Islamists out as the possible culprits I'd say.
Right or left wing incels/loners and disgruntled ex-employee all go down a point.
Climate types up a point.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

existentialist said:


> They did have a very clever system whereby they could work out the average brightness of a broadcast signal and use a very sensitive camera to spot brightness levels in front rooms changing in sync with that, which worked even through quite thick curtains.



Yeah, that was a more recent claim, long after I lost contact with the man at the Beeb I used to know, so I don't know if that's true, but I suspect it's bullshit. If such technology does actually exist, I doubt the cost involved would justify it, besides it could only work if a TV was in a front room facing a street, which rules out my place.

Every-time someone makes a Freedom of Information request about how TV detector vans work, the standard reply is to decline the request, "because if it did so it would damage the public's perception of the effectiveness of TV detector vans.".

That's because admitting to bullshit would totally destroy any perception of the effectiveness.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Man _and a woman_. Scratch Islamists out as the possible culprits I'd say.



Didn't you even watch Bodyguard?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Man _and a woman_.
> 
> Scratch Islamists out as the possible culprits I'd say.
> Right or left wing incels/loners and disgruntled ex-employee all go down a point.
> Climate types up a point.



*nips off to ladbrokes*


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 156369



How did you *know ? *


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> SpookyFrank and teuchter will be well chuffed at this.



I am indeed delighted to hear that Rutita's sister is home safe after her ordeal.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I am indeed delighted to hear that Rutita's sister is home safe after her ordeal.


Of course you are, Francis. Now it all seems to be over and you’ve buttoned-up your flies.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, that was a more recent claim, long after I lost contact with the man at the Beeb I used to know, so I don't know if that's true, but I suspect it's bullshit. If such technology does actually exist, I doubt the cost involved would justify it, besides it could only work if a TV was in a front room facing a street, which rules out my place.
> 
> Every-time someone makes a Freedom of Information request about how TV detector vans work, the standard reply is to decline the request, "because if it did so it would damage the public's perception of the effectiveness of TV detector vans.".
> 
> That's because admitting to bullshit would totally destroy any perception of the effectiveness.


I googled this yesterday and there are loads of blog/board posts by people proclaiming to know how the vans work. Is it absolute, 100%, bullshit? 

Got any links?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## phillm (Dec 22, 2018)

From the drone forum 

*ataraxia*
*Well-Known Member*
JToday at 3:25 AM
#266
The Telegraph is reporting that the police have been able to establish the make and model of the drone from the descriptions from the public, and that it's only available from a handful of stores in the UK. One of the witnesses has said they spotted someone preparing a drone in one of the country lanes nearby, and that it is approximately 4ft in diameter.

If these reports are true, along with the picture posted earlier (two green lights and two red lights), sounds like a DJI Matrice 600?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I googled this yesterday and there are loads of blog/board posts by people proclaiming to know how the vans work. Is it absolute, 100%, bullshit?
> 
> Got any links?



I don't know but i found this:

Are TV detector vans just a cunning con trick? For decades it's been claimed they trap licence cheats. In fact, they've never led to a single prosecution | Daily Mail Online

pogofish have we done a fake tv licence vans thread before?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I googled this yesterday and there are loads of blog/board posts by people proclaiming to know how the vans work. Is it absolute, 100%, bullshit?
> 
> Got any links?


TV detector vans are definitely bullshit nowadays.
I always assumed they picked up the crap from the scan coils on CRTs, but I believe they actually used leakage from the local oscillator - as with "Spycatcher" ...
(the *15625 Hz* line frequency probably doesn't propagate far enough)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I googled this yesterday and there are loads of blog/board posts by people proclaiming to know how the vans work. Is it absolute, 100%, bullshit?
> 
> Got any links?



As I said, I don't know for sure about this 'brightness detection', but suspect it's bullshit, because they will never say how it works, 'evidence' from so-called detection has never been used in court, and if it had ever been true, why do we no longer have those announcements about detector vans operating in the area?


----------



## pogofish (Dec 22, 2018)

moochedit said:


> I don't know but i found this:
> 
> Are TV detector vans just a cunning con trick? For decades it's been claimed they trap licence cheats. In fact, they've never led to a single prosecution | Daily Mail Online
> 
> pogofish have we done a fake tv licence vans thread before?



Yes, several times..!


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2018)

The brightness corresponding to actual broadcasts probably worked a lot better when there were only three or four channels.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 22, 2018)

Supposedly part of the signal gets re-radiated at a specific frequency, I get the impression that it's technology that you could maybe demonstrate in a lab with the detector 3 feet from the telly under controlled conditions. But in a van driving down the street? Nah don't believe it and if they parked outside someone house for a half an hour in a big van with an antenna on top, it would give the whole game away.
I'm with the whole thing was a suprisingly successful scam school of thought.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2018)

Also this one debunks claims of wifi snooping iplayer checking detector vans..

BBC detector vans are back to spy on your home Wi-Fi – if you can believe it


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I am indeed delighted to hear that Rutita's sister is home safe after her ordeal.


Seems like she was a bit late and had to get on a bus.

Meanwhile here is a report on the consequences of climate change for The Gambia



> The Gambia’s climate is Sahelian characterized by high variability in the amount and distribution of annual precipitation. Analysis of long-term climate data shows that the past 50 years have seen a decrease in total amount of precipitation, length of rainy season, and increase in length and frequency of extreme weather events such as droughts and dust storms. The low-lying topography, combined by high dependence on subsistence rain-fed agriculture and inadequate drainage and storm water management system in a context of rapidly expanding un-regulated urban expansion has placed the Gambia among those countries most vulnerable to climate change.



www.columbia.edu/~msj42/pdfs/ClimateChangeDevelopmentGambia_small.pdf


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 22, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Also this one debunks claims of wifi snooping iplayer checking detector vans..
> 
> BBC detector vans are back to spy on your home Wi-Fi – if you can believe it


That I know is complete bollocks, an IP packet is just a load of 0's and 1's, one of underlying principles of TCP/IP is the network doesn't understand what the packets are, the Application Stack in the receiving device is responsible for re-assembling them back into what they're supposed to be (they don't even always arrive in the correct order) .
There's no way from a sample of packets you can tell the difference between Eastenders, donkey porn, funny cat videos or a word doc containing the local church service schedule. 
You can''t even look in the headers for the BBC IP address that gets stripped in the router and replaced with the 192.168 one of the TV/PC


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## clicker (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 156369


I wonder who was in charge of the remote control ?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Seems like she was a bit late and had to get on a bus.
> 
> Meanwhile here is a report on the consequences of climate change for The Gambia
> 
> ...


Typical climate twat here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Seems like she was a bit late and had to get on a bus.
> 
> Meanwhile here is a report on the consequences of climate change for The Gambia
> 
> ...



If you actually cared about the climate you'd have worked out that the disruption caused journeys to not only be delayed, but longer, with more landings and take offs as direct flights turned into 3 stop ones via other countries/places...not to mention all the fuel used to bus people from different airports around this country. How many people did this affect? My sister's experience x hundreds or thousands surely?


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 22, 2018)

I believe detector vans used to work by comparing the licence-holders' database to actual addresses where a TV was on. If a TV was on in an unlicenced property they'd knock and ask to look.

Nowadays it must be impossible, when every home licenced or not contains several screens showing moving pictures that may or may not be TVs.

TV Licensing have been sending me letters for over two years now threatening action; nothing has happened so far except those letters appearing every couple of months. They don't even arrive with my name on, even after so long. Not that I even have a TV or watch live broadcasts but even if I did I reckon they'd have trouble proving it from a van.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Seems like she was a bit late and had to get on a bus.
> 
> Meanwhile here is a report on the consequences of climate change for The Gambia
> 
> ...



You're a total bellend, aren't you?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2018)

So, is Gatwick flying at the moment?


----------



## kebabking (Dec 22, 2018)

weltweit said:


> So, is Gatwick flying at the moment?



No, they'd never get it off the ground.


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2018)

weltweit said:


> So, is Gatwick flying at the moment?


No but the planes are. I had a shufty at the departures page earlier and there were no more delays than a normal day.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2018)

I am assuming my on and his mum were lucky and flew just before dronegate


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2018)

kebabking said:


> No, they'd never get it off the ground.



Airport takes off.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Airport takes off.



One for Dr Who, me thinks.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, that was a more recent claim, long after I lost contact with the man at the Beeb I used to know, so I don't know if that's true, but I suspect it's bullshit. If such technology does actually exist, I doubt the cost involved would justify it, besides it could only work if a TV was in a front room facing a street, which rules out my place.
> 
> Every-time someone makes a Freedom of Information request about how TV detector vans work, the standard reply is to decline the request, "because if it did so it would damage the public's perception of the effectiveness of TV detector vans.".
> 
> That's because admitting to bullshit would totally destroy any perception of the effectiveness.


Yep. The old Commer vans with the huge aerials and full of oscilloscopes were more of an exercise in PR than anything useful technologically. And I am sure the same went for the brightness-based things.

But what they all represented was a moderately plausible, at least to non-techie types, notion that it was possible to detect someone watching TV - enough to put the wind up 75% of the population and get them buying licenses. They worked, after a fashion, but would not - as you point out - have caught everyone, and would also have almost certainly been inadmissible as evidence in court.

Interesting Fact - it was a condition of employment of working for the BBC that you had a licence if you watched TV - you could be sacked if you were caught without one. Of course, anyone on the technical side knew what the odds of getting caught actually were...


----------



## existentialist (Dec 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> As I said, I don't know for sure about this 'brightness detection', but suspect it's bullshit, because they will never say how it works, 'evidence' from so-called detection has never been used in court, and if it had ever been true, why do we no longer have those announcements about detector vans operating in the area?


Let's just say that I was around the place where that brightness detection stuff was being worked on, but given that this was the BBC equivalent of a skunkworks, it's fairly safe to say that 90% of what they did there didn't make it into use.

One thing that did was HDTV. They had an HD set there in about 1999, which weighed getting on for half a ton (mostly the tube and power supply) and went around the place on a very solid trolley.


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Yep. The old Commer vans with the huge aerials and full of oscilloscopes were more of an exercise in PR than anything useful technologically. And I am sure the same went for the brightness-based things.
> 
> But what they all represented was a moderately plausible, at least to non-techie types, notion that it was possible to detect someone watching TV - enough to put the wind up 75% of the population and get them buying licenses. They worked, after a fashion, but would not - as you point out - have caught everyone, and would also have almost certainly been inadmissible as evidence in court.
> 
> Interesting Fact - it was a condition of employment of working for the BBC that you had a licence if you watched TV - you could be sacked if you were caught without one. Of course, anyone on the technical side knew what the odds of getting caught actually were...


I can’t belive everyone on here fell for it. TV detection vans were never about TV licenincing.

They were illuminati mobile mind control and rendition units obvs.

Wake up sheeple!


----------



## LDC (Dec 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> If you actually cared about the climate you'd have worked out that the disruption caused journeys to not only be delayed, but longer, with more landings and take offs as direct flights turned into 3 stop ones via other countries/places...not to mention all the fuel used to bus people from different airports around this country. How many people did this affect? My sister's experience x hundreds or thousands surely?



Indeed. This makes no sense to do or support on any grounds bar just being a disruptive prick who likes pissing people off.

It won't have lessened carbon emissions, if anything it'll have increased them.
It won't have made people sympathetic and likely to change their behavior or support taking action on climate change.
It'll totally reinforce the idea that people that want social change generally are weird anti-social pricks with no decent politics.


----------



## LDC (Dec 22, 2018)

And can we take the endless weird geekery over TV detection vans from yesteryear somewhere else?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2018)

Good title for a thread, that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And can we take the endless weird geekery over TV detection vans from yesteryear somewhere else?



Agreed.

Besides it's done & dusted now.


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And can we take the endless weird geekery over TV detection vans from yesteryear somewhere else?


No. Just need to open up another loosely related and interleved topic and this is a shoe-in for thread of the year.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 22, 2018)

"weird"?


----------



## andysays (Dec 22, 2018)

Gatwick drones: Two arrested over flight disruption


> Two people have been arrested in connection with a string of drone sightings that brought Gatwick Airport to a standstill. *A 47-year-old man and a 54-year-old woman, from Crawley,* were arrested in the town at about 22:00 GMT on Friday.



Maybe it's just a local couple who were fed up with late night and early morning flights disrupting their sleep


----------



## pesh (Dec 22, 2018)

you're going to win all the hipster points when you convert this into a pop up £15 hotdog stall


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

andysays said:


> Gatwick drones: Two arrested over flight disruption
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just a local couple who were fed up with late night and early morning flights disrupting their sleep


They're going to have a few years of early morning roll calls soon


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And can we take the endless weird geekery over TV detection vans from yesteryear somewhere else?



See, I post the truth and within one message the Illuminati try to shut me down!!!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> They're going to have a few years of early morning roll calls soon



Assuming these are the people involved & get convicted, surely they will end-up with the maximum 5 years.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2018)

I'd have thought they might get more than that. They might face some creative charges: if you murder someone with a drone for example you wouldn't expect just the 5 years.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And can we take the endless weird geekery over TV detection vans from yesteryear somewhere else?





cupid_stunt said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Besides it's done & dusted now.





A380 said:


> No. Just need to open up another loosely related and interleved topic and this is a shoe-in for thread of the year.



I just found an old thread about tv detector vans and bumped it if anyone wants to carry it on.

TV detector vans - fact or fiction?


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> They're going to have a few years of early morning roll calls soon





two sheds said:


> I'd have thought they might get more than that. They might face some creative charges: if you murder someone with a drone for example you wouldn't expect just the 5 years.



Perhaps they can plan an escape, by drone perhaps.....


----------



## LDC (Dec 22, 2018)

two sheds said:


> I'd have thought they might get more than that. They might face some creative charges: if you murder someone with a drone for example you wouldn't expect just the 5 years.



If they claim it was done for climate change we can probably expect a 'Free the Gatwick 2 campaign!'


----------



## pesh (Dec 22, 2018)

A380 said:


> See, I post the truth and within one message the Illuminati try to shut me down!!!


A380 - shut down.
Gatwick Airport - shut down.
US Government - shut down.
/Skepta


----------



## JHE (Dec 22, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> If they claim it was done for climate change we probably expect a 'Free the Gatwick 2 campaign!'



There will be more support for the Lock Em Up & Throw Away The Key campaign.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 22, 2018)

Its just showing protesters how fragile things are. This is before Brexit.


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2018)

two sheds said:


> I'd have thought they might get more than that. They might face some creative charges: if you murder someone with a drone for example you wouldn't expect just the 5 years.


Public Nuisance, one of those old common law offences  ( although I think the Law Society were trying to get some statutory boundaries put on it a year or so ago). Up to and including life.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 22, 2018)

Just been to the tesco by Gatwick and quite a few police standing about in random places on surrounding roads so they are still not taking any chances by the looks of it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2018)

A380 said:


> Public Nuisance, one of those old common law offences  ( although I think the Law Society were trying to get some statutory boundaries put on it a year or so ago). Up to and including life.



That or each drone flight can be considered a crime in its own right, so 4 flights can be 4x5 years and they can make them consecutive (they rarely do here, although Max Clifford did get that).


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2018)

They will get what the Stansted protesters got convicted for.


----------



## LDC (Dec 22, 2018)

Surely they knew they'd get caught and then get the book thrown at them? Unless they didn't think it through and then it all got a bit more out of hand then they expected...?

They've got to be quite stupid or have lost touch with reality a bit?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 22, 2018)

Gatwick drone: Identities of arrested couple revealed






> Paul Gait, 47, and his wife Elaine Kirk, 54, were detained by police at their detached home in West Sussex at around 10pm on Friday night.
> 
> Father of two, Mr Gait, who works as a window fitter, is understood to be a drone enthusiast who also flew remote control helicopters.
> 
> But his boss insisted he had been working when the drone attacks were taking place and said he would be shocked if he had anything to do with the incident.



They don't look very eco-warriorish


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 22, 2018)

> They don't look very eco-warriorish



Yeah, nobody's ever going to mistake this guy for Swampy.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> Gatwick drone: Identities of arrested couple revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that pic taken from a drone?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2018)

His facebook page is still up.

Nothing dodgy on it ...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2018)

They didn't do it.

He's got an urban75 tshirt though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2018)

False flag, he's nicely built. They are trying to fit the fit fitter up


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> They didn't do it.
> 
> He's got an urban75 tshirt though.


Is "Paradise" a U75 forum section I've not found yet?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Is "Paradise" a U75 forum section I've not found yet?


I think it's where you go when you get permabanned.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Is "Paradise" a U75 forum section I've not found yet?



Secret mod's sub-forum, innit


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Is "Paradise" a U75 forum section I've not found yet?



The first rule of Paradise Urban is: you do not talk about Paradise Urban.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> The first rule of Paradise Urban is: you do not talk about Paradise Urban.


I knew it; you bastards


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 22, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> His facebook page is still up.
> 
> Nothing dodgy on it ...


Might turn out to be the son rather than the parents, that pic with the helicopter is from 2009 so he must be a dab hand at flying them by now. Schools split up for Christmas, Mum & Dad out at work all day possibly?

Probably best not to post pics of their kids though.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2018)

I wanna be in there chatting about drones with Gary & Elaine


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

It'll certainly be the icing on the cake if it turns out to be a couple of middle class twats thinking they are funny, and not eco-warriors. 

It'll be worth it just to see their support from the likes of SpookyFrank & teuchter melt away.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> Probably best not to post pics of their kids though.


Now redacted.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks like a usual suspects arrest to me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 22, 2018)

Went to Gatwick today. There were a few people sleeping non airside on the floor, but apart from that and the most rammed I have ever seen the weatherspoons at 4am things seemed quite normal. My flight was on time until a couple didn't show up and their luggage had to be removed from the plane . . . A delay of an hour. Business as usual. 

Who the fuck checks in their luggage and then doesn't get the flight?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Went to Gatwick today. There were a few people sleeping non airside on the floor, but apart from that and the most rammed I have ever seen the weatherspoons at 4am things seemed quite normal. My flight was on time until a couple didn't show up and their luggage had to be removed from the plane . . . A delay of an hour. Business as usual.
> 
> Who the fuck checks in their luggage and then doesn't get the flight?



Glad you got away.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 22, 2018)

I think you answered your own question.


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> weatherspoons at 4am


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who the fuck checks in their luggage and then doesn't get the flight?


People who got pissed in the Weatherspoons at 4am.


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 22, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Went to Gatwick today. There were a few people sleeping non airside on the floor, but apart from that and the most rammed I have ever seen the weatherspoons at 4am things seemed quite normal. My flight was on time until a couple didn't show up and their luggage had to be removed from the plane . . . A delay of an hour. Business as usual.
> 
> Who the fuck checks in their luggage and then doesn't get the flight?


Terrorists that's why it's a big deal


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 22, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Looks like a usual suspects arrest to me.


Naming them suggests need for help/time up. They've been round the area and asked who has drones. That's it. I reck


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Naming them suggests need for help/time up. They've been round the area and asked who has drones. That's it. I reck


His boss says he was at work at the time. Reckon a pub mate of his dobbed him.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> It'll certainly be the icing on the cake if it turns out to be a couple of middle class twats thinking they are funny, and not eco-warriors.
> 
> It'll be worth it just to see their support from the likes of SpookyFrank & teuchter melt away.



Love to know where I've said I supported the perpetrators. I've pointed out that delayed flights are not the end of the universe, but that falls a long way short of cheerleading for the people responsible.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> People who got pissed in the Weatherspoons at 4am.



Clearly this is the voice of experience talking.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2018)

A Gatwick ‘spoons tale;

A few years ago we were off to Spain, 6am pints, bloke next to me at the bar was with his girlfriend, I like to imagine it was their first holiday together, he wants to be flash and asks for two glasses of champagne, but they don’t sell it by the glass, so he asks how much for a bottle, he then turns a funny colour and haggled down to a quarter bottle for about £25, that’s two well mingy glasses and a dent in his holiday spending. Two Stellas for me and Frau Bahn and a Diet Coke for BB, well under a tenner


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

Loving the jokes in the Paradise Urban Forum today. Always my favourite forum and now one of our biggest posters is famous! Anyone else get the t shirt?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Loving the jokes in the Paradise Urban Forum today. Always my favourite forum and now one of our biggest posters is famous! Anyone else get the t shirt?



Paradise Urban Forum?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 22, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> They don't look very eco-warriorish



radicalised online innit


----------



## kenny g (Dec 22, 2018)

Pure patsies to try and smoke out the North Korean threat.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 22, 2018)

FFS! Of course! Bored wealthy fuckwit with track record of accidently causing utter chaos. Hiding in "plane" sight


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 22, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And can we take the endless weird geekery over TV detection vans from yesteryear somewhere else?



Aww come on, it pads out the sniping nicely


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 22, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> Gatwick drone: Identities of arrested couple revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stop zooming in on her eyebrows.


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I can't stop zooming in on her eyebrows.


Tattoos innit. I can't work out why people do that. It looks terrible from anything less than ten metres away.


----------



## tim (Dec 22, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who the fuck checks in their luggage and then doesn't get the flight?



Drone flyers apprehended whilst trying to escape.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 22, 2018)

maomao said:


> Tattoos innit. I can't work out why people do that. It looks terrible from anything less than ten metres away.


Is it? I thought it was just marker pen.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I think it's where you go when you get permabanned.



Judging by the pair in the pics they were also permatanned.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 22, 2018)

Odds on them being Russian spies...anyone?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 22, 2018)

does she transmit the decadent west secrets thru her eyebrows


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 22, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> does she transmit the decadent west secrets thru her eyebrows



They certainly have a life of their own...


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2018)

They might have been arrested just for having drones, maybe a neighbour knew they had good kit and dobbed them in and the OB feel the need to arrest somebody to reassure the public and not look useless. It could also be a ruse to flush out the real culprits, who might think the guard is down now arrests have been made and have another go.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 22, 2018)

sound like he was a remote control air plane and Helicopter fan

don't see any drone being listed

even his boss has said he was at work during the Friday

appears a little odd


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is it? I thought it was just marker pen.


Fair enough. I'd be the last person to know. I knew one person with scary eyebrow tattoos ten years ago and have been assuming everyone with weird eyebrows has the same thing ever since.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> sound like he was a remote control air plane and Helicopter fan
> 
> don't see any drone being listed
> 
> ...


Airport is open now, though.


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Airport is open now, though.


Good time to retreat and regroup when the army turn up in force and everyone reckons you've been nabbed.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 22, 2018)

aye hang em i suppose


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> aye hang em i suppose


Hmmm...neighbour Bob not convinced...

_"I was shocked to hear what happened, I do believe the police have got the wrong people - this is totally out of character.

"Last night I heard a lot of screaming and shouting, when I looked outside I saw a woman being led to a police van by a female copper.

"The van was parked outside their house and I saw a woman led into the van.

"Paul and Elaine have been together for about five years - I sometimes see a young lad of about ten there too.

"Elaine doesn't seem the person to get involved in any trouble - she works a lot too from what I can tell."_​


----------



## Santino (Dec 22, 2018)

Still, fun to have a laugh at how someone looks, eh?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 22, 2018)

just the eyebrows..


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 22, 2018)

not that funny the two of them being nicked for this

but we shall have to see how this unfolds

because they look so normal i'd start by digging up the patio


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2018)

drone buried there you reckon?


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2018)

Sprog and him mum flew out on Wednesday, just before dronegate!


----------



## Poi E (Dec 22, 2018)

Ah, but where did they fly to?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Ah, but where did they fly to?


abroad


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 22, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> They might have been arrested just for having drones, maybe a neighbour knew they had good kit and dobbed them in and the OB feel the need to arrest somebody to reassure the public and not look useless. It could also be a ruse to flush out the real culprits, who might think the guard is down now arrests have been made and have another go.



Agree, it seems like quite a determined operation against Gatwick and not amateur stuff at all. It could involve a bigger group and have been quite well organised.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 22, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Afaik those things are closer to the sci-fi side of things, if you have access to one and wanted to fuck shit up you’d do more than stop a kid visiting Lapland at Christmas.


They're cheap as chips. You can have a quadcopter setup with GPS for a few hundred quid. Then you just use waypoint planning software (which is free) to plot your course, then upload it to the flight controller. All you'd need to do then is flick a switch on your radio transmitter, and the 'drone' would take off and follow its predetermined path, and once it's in the air, you could turn off your transmitter and simply wait for your drone to return and it'll pretty much land at your feet, so you don't have to worry about anyone tracking your radio signal.



cupid_stunt said:


> As reported yesterday, they are 'commercial drones', the 2 professional guys I know that have these, have paid well north of a grand for them.
> 
> I was talking to one this afternoon,* interesting stats:
> 
> He can control it from up to 4-5 miles away.*



It's illegal to fly one out of line of sight. If he's doing it professionally he should know this.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> They're cheap as chips. You can have a quadcopter setup with GPS for a few hundred quid. Then you just use waypoint planning software (which is free) to plot your course, then upload it to the flight controller. All you'd need to do then is flick a switch on your radio transmitter, and the 'drone' would take off and follow its predetermined path, and once it's in the air, you could turn off your transmitter and simply wait for your drone to return and it'll pretty much land at your feet, so you don't have to worry about anyone tracking your radio signal.




Yeah, not sci-fi at all, pretty similar to ordering an Egg McMuffin


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 22, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 156219
> Tracking kit being used to find them?



That's DJI's Aeroscope. It's used to track DJI drones. It would explain why people have been arrested, assuming it was a DJI drone that was used.



> A DJI AeroScope unit is used to detect drones flying in a specific area. Once a drone is located, AeroScope can be used to track the real-time and historical telemetry data of the aircraft whilst powered on and flying in the range of the AeroScope unit.
> 
> AeroScope tracks drones through the signal between the aircraft and its remote controller.
> 
> If a drone is located in an area, several pieces of information will be given. Information includes the drone location, altitude, speed, direction, takeoff location, operator location, model, serial number and the email address used for drone registration.


Drone Detection and Tracking with Aeroscope | Heliguy


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 22, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, not sci-fi at all, pretty similar to ordering an Egg McMuffin


It really isn't difficult. A child could buy the parts to build one and have it flying in a day. It really is simple.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> operator location



oho


----------



## gosub (Dec 23, 2018)

Gatwick drone: Identities of arrested couple revealed	odder and odder


----------



## D'wards (Dec 23, 2018)

It wasn't that couple who did the drone business after all, released without charge.
Good job the media didn't publish their names, photos, address and occupations then


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2018)

D'wards said:


> It wasn't that couple who did the drone business after all, released without charge.
> Good job the media didn't publish their names, photos, address and occupations then


Not a surprise at all.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 23, 2018)

D'wards said:


> It wasn't that couple who did the drone business after all, released without charge.
> Good job the media didn't publish their names, photos, address and occupations then




I sincerely hope Mr Windows and his Mrs Eyebrows sue everyone.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2018)

Makes plod look like total dicks.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 23, 2018)

I think they arrested them cos they traced that he had bought drones.  Good work there fellas.
His boss said he was at work all day


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Makes plod look like total dicks.


Doesn't take much tbf.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 23, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Makes plod look like total dicks.


Protecting us.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Makes plod look like total dicks.



No surprise at all.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2018)

Drone boi still loose.


----------



## binka (Dec 23, 2018)

British policing - the envy of the world


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

Was that nearly 36 hours in custody? Or have I added a day?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2018)

maomao said:


> Was that nearly 36 hours in custody? Or have I added a day?


You got it right. They were nicked on Friday night at 22:00


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 23, 2018)

Lucky they weren't Irish eh.


----------



## JHE (Dec 23, 2018)

D'wards said:


> It wasn't that couple who did the drone business after all, released without charge.



Unpleasant for them, obviously, but the other problem is that if it wasn't them, the culprit has not been found and could return to his mischief.

We are supposed to be flying to Gatwick tomorrow.

I hope that, if another drone is seen around the airport, Mr Plod uses a shotgun to get rid of it.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Lucky they weren't Irish eh.


Innit.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 23, 2018)

...or Muslim


----------



## mauvais (Dec 23, 2018)

JHE said:


> I hope that, if another drone is seen around the airport, Mr Plod uses a shotgun to get rid of it.


If you circumvent the (regulatory) software restrictions, drones like a DJI Phantom can go to 20,000 feet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2018)

mauvais said:


> If you circumvent the (regulatory) software restrictions, drones like a DJI Phantom can go to 20,000 feet.



Speaking from experience?


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

mauvais said:


> If you circumvent the (regulatory) software restrictions, drones like a DJI Phantom can go to 20,000 feet.



Just tie the shotgun to the end of a 19,900 foot pole.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2018)

maomao said:


> Just tie the shotgun to the end of a 19,900 foot pole.



Or load a nuke on a (remote controlled) plane and detonate it next to the drone.


----------



## JHE (Dec 23, 2018)

mauvais said:


> If you circumvent the (regulatory) software restrictions, drones like a DJI Phantom can go to 20,000 feet.



I don't know whether the person who has been playing silly buggers is sophisticated enough to do that, but it would be very different from the game so far, which has been to fly the wretched things low enough to be easily seen from the ground.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 23, 2018)

binka said:


> British policing - the envy of the world



Cutting edge tactics and Intel, leaving no stone (drone) unturned


----------



## mauvais (Dec 23, 2018)

JHE said:


> I don't know whether the person who has been playing silly buggers is sophisticated enough to do that, but it would be very different from the game so far, which has been to fly the wretched things low enough to be easily seen from the ground.



I guess they have done it, because otherwise by the sounds of things, out of the box, it'd be geofenced such that it couldn't be flown near airports.

It's not been clear to me as to what the pattern has been, other than it's been visually sighted.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2018)

D'wards said:


> It wasn't that couple who did the drone business after all


I already informed everyone of this yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I already informed everyone of this yesterday.


 had you tagged as an informer


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> had you tagged as an informer


If you had nothing to hide you'd have nothing to fear.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 23, 2018)

JHE said:


> I hope that, if another drone is seen around the airport, Mr Plod uses a shotgun to get rid of it.



i think taking off and nuking the entire site from orbit

is the only way to be sure


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

teuchter said:


> If you had nothing to hide you'd have nothing to fear.


Post up your bank statements then, if you've nothing to hide


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> i think taking off and nuking the entire site from orbit
> 
> is the only way to be sure



But wouldn't that ruin the beautiful town of Crawley?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But wouldn't that ruin the beautiful town of Crawley?


And is there a down side I'm missing?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But wouldn't that ruin the beautiful town of Crawley?



The theme for The Feeling concept album!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> And is there a down side I'm missing?



I've never been, but I'm led to understand the streets of the SE are paved with gold.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh, let's not go all Betjeman on places less favoured than your own manors. As a denizen of greater Croydon I feel uncomfortable at such easy jibes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Oh, let's not go all Betjeman on places less favoured than your own manors. As a denizen of greater Croydon I feel uncomfortable at such easy jibes.


It's not called creepy Crawley for nothing you know


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It's not called creepy Crawley for nothing you know



I'm sure there is something that rhymes with Croydon.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It's not called creepy Crawley for nothing you know


Yeah, yeah...I recommend the Folk festival at the Hawth, though.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm sure there is something that rhymes with Croydon.


Probably; the new young business folk who've recently alighted on the prospects for gentrification love to call their new-found home the Cronx. Edgy, innit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Probably; the new young business folk who've recently alighted on the prospects for gentrification love to call their new-found home the Cronx. Edgy, innit?


They're all cranx


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Probably; the new young business folk who've recently alighted on the prospects for gentrification love to call their new-found home the Cronx. Edgy, innit?


Hoyden rhymes with croydon


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> They're all cranx


Pecknam wannabes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Pecknam wannabes


Or scum as they're better known


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> And is there a down side I'm missing?


Typical wealthy metropolitan pro climate destruction air travel supporter. No empathy for normal people living on the ground who don't have the option of constantly flying around with free booze while their homes are destroyed. Now the prevailing stance on urban75. Disgusting.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 23, 2018)

thats a shame, i was hoping the nations fury could be directed at these two. i am sure another set of patsys will pop up soon enough for some pre trial bloodletting


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2018)

The evil dronists are probably setting up near Heathrow as we pontificate


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2018)

weltweit said:


> The evil dronists are probably setting up near Heathrow as we pontificate


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 23, 2018)

weltweit said:


> abroad



Lapland?


----------



## extra dry (Dec 23, 2018)

Scum, sub-human  scum.



Pickman's model said:


> Or scum as they're better known


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2018)

Caught a proud Daily Mail front page headline scream in the shop: 

"Are these the people who ruined Christmas?"

Errrm no, and no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Typical wealthy metropolitan pro climate destruction air travel supporter. No empathy for normal people living on the ground who don't have the option of constantly flying around with free booze while their homes are destroyed. Now the prevailing stance on urban75. Disgusting.


Not as disgusting as your faux disgust. You've had far more booze in the past year than I have in the past decade you auld lush


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

two sheds said:


> Caught a proud Daily Mail front page headline scream in the shop:
> 
> "Are these the people who ruined Christmas?"
> 
> Errrm no, and no.


Are these the people who'll coin it in in compo from the cops and media? Yes yes and yes


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

two sheds said:


> Caught a proud Daily Mail front page headline scream in the shop:
> 
> "Are these the people who ruined Christmas?"
> 
> Errrm no, and no.



It's well known that the answer to any newspaper headline in the form of a yes/no question is always no.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Now they're out, I wonder if Elaine & Gary will chance upon Urban's appreciation of Gary's sweatshirt logo? Maybe they'll join and search out that 'Paradise' sub-forum?


----------



## extra dry (Dec 23, 2018)

They will both drone on and on about this for ages.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 23, 2018)

D'wards said:


> It wasn't that couple who did the drone business after all, released without charge.
> Good job the media didn't publish their names, photos, address and occupations then



I can see the argument for publicising a suspect's details in a specific set of circumstances ie when that person is on the run and a threat to the public, or when they are believed to have other victims who are not yet known to the authorities, but neither of those applies here. There's no public interest, no public protection argument to be made. No other airports are likely to come forward as a result of these apparently innocent folk being on every front page.

It's about time the individual coppers who make decisions about releasing these details to the press were held personally responsible. Might make them think twice about whether getting a two-line quote in the sunday mirror is worth paying out a million quid in compensation.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> If you actually cared about the climate you'd have worked out that the disruption caused journeys to not only be delayed, but longer, with more landings and take offs as direct flights turned into 3 stop ones via other countries/places...not to mention all the fuel used to bus people from different airports around this country. How many people did this affect? My sister's experience x hundreds or thousands surely?



This is a very silly argument. Firstly it's quite likely that any extra fuel consumption resulting from diverted/altered/extra flights was cancelled out by all the hundreds of flights that did not happen. Secondly, it doesn't even matter. Flights in and out of Gatwick are a tiny proportion of all those made worldwide. The additional or reduced emissions from a day or two's disruption are insignificant in the context of the scale of change needed to combat climate change. If there is a reason to cheer on this disruption it is because, combined with other actions, it helps to make flying a slightly less attractive option. Anything that makes flying less convenient or more expensive is to be welcomed until national governments take some sort of action to produce the same effect. Of course if there were serious policy measures they could be tailored to have a different level of effect according to journey type and 'need'. But no such action is forthcoming. We are about to build another runway at Heathrow. This leaves the option of direct action like this. It doesn't even matter whether it was carried out by people motivated by climate concerns. Hopefully there will be some copycat actions elsewhere and the aviation industry can be given an expensive headache to sort out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 23, 2018)

maomao said:


> Was that nearly 36 hours in custody? Or have I added a day?



Wrongful arrest compensation is calculated per hour in custody so I suspect looking back on all this they won't mind at all having been in there for a day and a half.


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wrongful arrest compensation is calculated per hour in custody so I suspect looking back on all this they won't mind at all having been in there for a day and a half.



Is it automatically wrongful arrest if they weren't charged? I mean from here it seems like the police were just being thick and locking up the nearest model aviation enthusiast but they may have had other reasons to consider them suspects.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2018)

Don't forget when the films and books come out there will be royalties due, not to mention a newspaper exclusive or two.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 23, 2018)

they should take the drones down brexit style -


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

teuchter said:


> This is a very silly argument. Firstly it's quite likely that any extra fuel consumption resulting from diverted/altered/extra flights was cancelled out by all the hundreds of flights that did not happen. Secondly, it doesn't even matter. Flights in and out of Gatwick are a tiny proportion of all those made worldwide. The additional or reduced emissions from a day or two's disruption are insignificant in the context of the scale of change needed to combat climate change. If there is a reason to cheer on this disruption it is because, combined with other actions, it helps to make flying a slightly less attractive option. Anything that makes flying less convenient or more expensive is to be welcomed until national governments take some sort of action to produce the same effect. Of course if there were serious policy measures they could be tailored to have a different level of effect according to journey type and 'need'. But no such action is forthcoming. We are about to build another runway at Heathrow. This leaves the option of direct action like this. It doesn't even matter whether it was carried out by people motivated by climate concerns. Hopefully there will be some copycat actions elsewhere and the aviation industry can be given an expensive headache to sort out.


Tl;dr


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wrongful arrest compensation is calculated per hour in custody so I suspect looking back on all this they won't mind at all having been in there for a day and a half.


That's not happening....but a certain newspaper (as mentioned) may find it expensive.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 23, 2018)

maomao said:


> Is it automatically wrongful arrest if they weren't charged? I mean from here it seems like the police were just being thick and locking up the nearest model aviation enthusiast but they may have had other reasons to consider them suspects.



I am sure neighbours dobbed them in it.


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2018)

maomao said:


> Is it automatically wrongful arrest if they weren't charged? I mean from here it seems like the police were just being thick and locking up the nearest model aviation enthusiast but they may have had other reasons to consider them suspects.



No it's not afaik. If the cops can say they had a legit reason for the arrest (of which being drone users and then maybe someone grassing on them would be) I think you can't sue.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 23, 2018)

maomao said:


> Is it automatically wrongful arrest if they weren't charged? I mean from here it seems like the police were just being thick and locking up the nearest model aviation enthusiast but they may have had other reasons to consider them suspects.



Not automatically no, but if you sue the police they're going to have to explain what probable cause they had. 'These people have drones' is not probable cause.


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Anything that makes flying less convenient or more expensive is to be welcomed until national governments take some sort of action to produce the same effect.



"Just one more push to make ourselves as unpopular as possible comrades!"

Great politics there. Militant liberalism personified.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh no.....


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No it's not afaik. If the cops can say they had a legit reason for the arrest (of which being drone users and then maybe someone grassing on them would be) I think you can't sue.


They may be able to argue a legit reason for the arrest, but not sure that would work for leaking their details to the media, if it can be demonstrated that was down to them.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2018)

I doubt they had to leak their name, a load of cop cars and commotion outside the house and the neighbours are pretty likely to explain who they are to the press.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2018)

Santa was having a trial run


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2018)

Bah humbug and yawn to all the stupid Xmas drone memes and 'jokes'.


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2018)

andysays said:


> They may be able to argue a legit reason for the arrest, but not sure that would work for leaking their details to the media, if it can be demonstrated that was down to them.



I'd blame the press more than the cops tbh.


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2018)

They may have found the drone, if not the operators...


> Det Ch Supt Jason Tingley told Sky News officers had found a damaged drone near the airport. He said they would be working with the "forensic opportunities that the drone presents".


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'd blame the press more than the cops tbh.



I'd be happy if either or both were held responsible in some way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not automatically no, but if you sue the police they're going to have to explain what probable cause they had. 'These people have drones' is not probable cause.


Probable cause is american, reasonable suspicion what British cops must have.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I doubt they had to leak their name, a load of cop cars and commotion outside the house and the neighbours are pretty likely to explain who they are to the press.


Don't be fucking daft. He flies drones and she has tatooed eyebrows. People like that should be arrested regularly anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

andysays said:


> I'd be happy if either or both were held responsible in some way.


If only anyone could have confidence in either lot


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'd blame the press more than the cops tbh.


The police did a superb job.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Don't be fucking daft. He flies drones and she has tatooed eyebrows. People like that should be arrested regularly anyway.


"round up the usual suspects"


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> The police did a superb job.


Yeh the cackhanded cops showed keystone alive and well, and gave a lot of people an Xmas belly-laugh


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> The police did a superb job.



Not sure how you got to that?

They didn't catch the people doing it at the time.
They didn't stop the drones disrupting the flights.
Then they arrested 2 people who they've now released without charge. 

What bit of this episode have they done a superb job with?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure how you got to that?
> 
> They didn't catch the people doing it at the time.
> They didn't stop the drones disrupting the flights.
> ...


Spymaster is very sarcastic


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh the cackhanded cops showed keystone alive and well, and gave a lot of people an Xmas belly-laugh


They also got some arrest practice in, which is always useful.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2018)

It's all about numbers, clear up rates and statistics innit.


----------



## killer b (Dec 23, 2018)

gosh.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 23, 2018)

Aliens. 
Pretty obvious now isn't it?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

killer b said:


> gosh.



OB are on a roll.


----------



## killer b (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't think I've ever wanted something to be true more than this.


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

killer b said:


> gosh.



I had thought of suggesting some sort of control tower hysteria in the absence of a single fucking photo of the thing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2018)

How the hell can it take 36 hours ?


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2018)

Fantastic, a mass hysteria over nothing would be the best result for everyone. Except the police and Gatwick airport authorities.


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2018)

killer b said:


> gosh.



Mass hallucination across southern England suspends flights at major airport shocker...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2018)

andysays said:


> I'd be happy if either or both were held responsible in some way.



Correct me if wrong, but doesn’t the law allow this? ie the naming of people before found guilty of a crime.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> The police did a superb job.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2018)

killer b said:


> I don't think I've ever wanted something to be true more than this.



It would be very funny if it turns out to be this.


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

Are we allowed to find it funny now that it may be a case of group delusion rather than the mass delusion of imaginary eco warriors?


----------



## killer b (Dec 23, 2018)

I found it pretty funny all along tbf


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Correct me if wrong, but doesn’t the law allow this? ie the naming of people before found guilty of a crime.


Before charge yes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Probable cause is american, reasonable suspicion what British cops must have.



Either way, I doubt they had any.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Aliens.
> Pretty obvious now isn't it



I thought I had dropped that one a while back


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Before charge yes.



Hopefully Gary’s in for a good pay day when he sues their fucking arse


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2018)

If it's found out that no drone actually caused this mess some conspiracy theorists little brains are going to explode as they go into overdrive concocting bonkers explanations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> If it's found out that no drone actually caused this mess some conspiracy theorists little brains are going to explode as they go into overdrive concocting bonkers explanations.


False flag innit


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> False flag innit



Tin Foil drone, innit?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> That's not happening....but a certain newspaper (as mentioned) may find it expensive.




Yes "morons" not "people", ta, can see I'm not a Mail headline writer.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 23, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I thought I had dropped that one a while back


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

All gone a bit Roswell...



What next...actual (grey) bodies/parts?


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Dec 23, 2018)

maomao said:


> I had thought of suggesting some sort of control tower hysteria in the absence of a single fucking photo of the thing.



FFS. I have seen the photos in the sun so it must be true.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2018)

maomao said:


> Are we allowed to find it funny now that it may be a case of group delusion rather than the mass delusion of imaginary eco warriors?


It would mean that Spymaster would be personally responsible for the maltreatment of pregnant women, sick children and so on.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

mystic pyjamas said:


> FFS. I have seen the photos in the sun so it must be true.


The chemtrails might have made you think you've seen the pictures tbf


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> All gone a bit Roswell...
> 
> View attachment 156547
> 
> What next...actual (grey) bodies/parts?


I miss Jazzz right now. Can’t we grant him a weekend pass at least?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2018)

T & P said:


> I miss Jazzz right now. Can’t we grant him a weekend pass at least?


Jazzz never went away.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm beginning to think the Mass Hysteria thesis might be right. No footage, according to police, just 'eyewitness report'. One person thinks they see something funny, maybe a drone, it's all over social media, it's Christmas so the highest-possible stakes time for there to be disruption, everyone starts looking for little dots or lights around the runway (and there must be plenty of non-drone reasons to see that), bobs your uncle, drone attack!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2018)

Bit like the shooting up west last Christmas...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Cloo said:


> I'm beginning to think the Mass Hysteria thesis might be right. No footage, according to police, just 'eyewitness report'. One person thinks they see something funny, maybe a drone, it's all over social media, it's Christmas so the highest-possible stakes time for there to be disruption, everyone starts looking for little dots or lights around the runway (and there must be plenty of non-drone reasons to see that), bobs your uncle, drone attack!


Or, as twitter has it...


----------



## Cloo (Dec 23, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Bit like the shooting up west last Christmas...


Yes, that just popped into my head as well thinking about this! Except no Olly Murs.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 23, 2018)

Cloo said:


> I'm beginning to think the Mass Hysteria thesis might be right. No footage, according to police, just 'eyewitness report'. One person thinks they see something funny, maybe a drone, it's all over social media, it's Christmas so the highest-possible stakes time for there to be disruption, everyone starts looking for little dots or lights around the runway (and there must be plenty of non-drone reasons to see that), bobs your uncle, drone attack!


You don't think inequality has fa to do with you, so...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 23, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It would mean that Spymaster would be personally responsible for the maltreatment of pregnant women, sick children and so on.



More so than usual even.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> You don't think inequality has fa to do with you, so...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 23, 2018)

Well, it's no wonder they kept saying they couldn't shoot it down


----------



## TopCat (Dec 23, 2018)

Brum airport shut now?


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Correct me if wrong, but doesn’t the law allow this? ie the naming of people before found guilty of a crime.





TopCat said:


> Before charge yes.


OK, I stand corrected


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Brum airport shut now?


ATC fault apparently.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> ATC fault apparently.


they say


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> ATC fault apparently.


That's what *they *want you to believe...


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

Hallucinating drone activity is surely an ATC fault anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2018)

killer b said:


> gosh.



They should have gone to specsavers


----------



## existentialist (Dec 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Jazzz never went away.


That's what They want you to think


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2018)

I reckon this is another bluff, deny it ever happened so the perp gets no satisfaction from it, has to go out and prove them wrong by sending it up for another flight, only this time they’re prepared...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 23, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I reckon this is another bluff, deny it ever happened so the perp gets no satisfaction from it, has to go out and prove them wrong by sending it up for another flight, only this time they’re prepared...


That's what They want you to think


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2018)

Anyway, probably just a stray helium balloon from some Christmas party.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2018)

existentialist said:


> That's what They want you to think


He's pobably the most successful returner ever.


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> He's pobably the most successful returner ever.


Name names!


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 23, 2018)

Cloo said:


> I'm beginning to think the Mass Hysteria thesis might be right. No footage, according to police, just 'eyewitness report'. One person thinks they see something funny, maybe a drone, it's all over social media, it's Christmas so the highest-possible stakes time for there to be disruption, everyone starts looking for little dots or lights around the runway (and there must be plenty of non-drone reasons to see that), bobs your uncle, drone attack!


I don't about sightings by the public but I would imagine that sightings by airport staff are logged, who, when and where. If I was one of those people and I was now unsure whether I had actually seen a drone I would still insist onto my dying breath I had seen a drone, no-one is going to want to be the one that everyone points a finger at and says this idiot started it all with his overactive imagination.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 23, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Anyway, probably just a stray helium balloon from some Christmas party.



Marsh gases reflecting light from Venus.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2018)

Fuck drones, I’m flying out of Gatwick in a few days time and it seems like the lot in the control tower are boshing microdots for breakfast. That is not a professional approach to air traffic controlling.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck drones, I’m flying out of Gatwick in a few days time and it seems like the lot in the control tower are boshing microdots for breakfast. That is not a professional approach to air traffic controlling.



Best leave the drone at home though - it might raise suspicions.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Best leave the drone at home though - it might raise suspicions.



I was gonna fly it outside my plane as we took off and harvest likes on the transport network thread, surely that’s allowed?


----------



## tim (Dec 23, 2018)

two sheds said:


> Yes "morons" not "people", ta, can see I'm not a Mail headline writer.




"Non Moroni sed Mormoni."

 A flock of holy seagulls has flown over from Salt Lake City to Gatwick to call the people of Sussex to follow in the footsteps of John Smith and Brigham Young.


Miracle of the gulls - Wikipedia


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck drones, I’m flying out of Gatwick in a few days time and it seems like the lot in the control tower are boshing microdots for breakfast. That is not a professional approach to air traffic controlling.



When I was 11, in 1981, we went to the U.S. and while we were there an ATC strike kicked off, so they were bringing back scabs who'd been medically retired because their sight had been affected etc - still running the flights. My mum, being my mum, vigorously protested and insisted they pay for us to get a Greyhound to Canada and we flew out of Toronto (tiring but nothing I wasn't used to  )…

I've been thinking about that!

I have NO idea what the main union for ATC workers is here but found this -

Aviation

and this -

Gatwick Airport Closure due to Drone Activity – GATCO’s Views – GATCO

Not suggesting there's anything untowards going on there but I think it's worth noting the concerns, either way.
It's defo not a job *I* would want to do in this climate, with the mentions there of 'business interests' overriding safety (obviously  ) and of ongoing attempts to refuse the right to strike.
Wholly possible that the general reduction in rights at work have seen people working longer hours etc - and whether that has anything or fuck all to do with this - it's scary enough, imo.


----------



## A380 (Dec 23, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck drones, I’m flying out of Gatwick in a few days time and it seems like the lot in the control tower are boshing microdots for breakfast. That is not a professional approach to air traffic controlling.


“Speedbird 147, Gatwick Approach turn 09 and climb flight level 17 or until you see a really really special  star that’s kind of singing, but singing in colours.”


----------



## tim (Dec 23, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck drones, I’m flying out of Gatwick in a few days time and it seems like the lot in the control tower are boshing microdots for breakfast. That is not a professional approach to air traffic controlling.



Having taught folk from the Toulouse ATC some years ago this wouldn't surprise me. It's best not to think too much about such things. The fact that Gromit drives trains is something I seek to erase from my mind everyone I make a National Rail journey


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2018)

tim said:


> Having taught folk from the Toulouse ATC some years ago this wouldn't surprise me. It's best not to think too much about such things. The fact that Gromit drives trains is something I seek to erase from my mind everyone I make a National Rail journey



Does he?  That would explain a lot.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 24, 2018)

Blimey the thread has grown 6 pages since Sat. evening, not got time to read all that, but I guess everyone has been having fun laughing at the Sussex Keystone cops.

Not particularly surprised that couple were released without charge, but introducing doubt that maybe there wasn't any drones anyway is a fucking classic.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2018)

Well I am hearing that they (the police) have recovered a damaged drone from the north of the runway. So it seems likely there was at least one. 

Drones, at least consumer ones, can't fly for very long before their batteries run out, so if there were lots of genuine sightings it does suggest multiple drones and perhaps also multiple perpetrators.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2018)

Or, the same drone but lots of spare batteries I suppose.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 24, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Or, the same drone but lots of spare batteries I suppose.



Or 12 batteries and no drones.


----------



## Weller (Dec 24, 2018)

Its the return of Al-Qaeda according to The Sun 
Al-Qaeda terrorists making tech to blow up UK passenger jets


----------



## Humberto (Dec 24, 2018)

*spits*

boycott that filth


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 24, 2018)

Yesterday...

 

Today...

 

Good to see the Mail doing a front page follow-up about themselves.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## OzT (Dec 24, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> "round up the usual suspects"



Casablance I believe?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2018)

tim said:


> Having taught folk from the Toulouse ATC some years ago this wouldn't surprise me. It's best not to think too much about such things. The fact that Gromit drives trains is something I seek to erase from my mind everyone I make a National Rail journey


He drives tube trains, doesn’t he? More worrying than that is that SpookyFrank teaches cycling to kids and he makes Gromit look like Einstein.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 24, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


>




"Say hello to my little friend."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 24, 2018)

tim said:


> The fact that Gromit drives trains is something I seek to erase from my mind everyone I make a National Rail journey



Are you sure?



Spymaster said:


> He drives tube trains, doesn’t he? More worrying than that is that SpookyFrank teaches cycling to kids and he makes Gromit look like Einstein.



Are you sure you're sure?

I thought he was a civil servant or something


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 24, 2018)

He has claimed previously that he drives a train on the tube yes.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 24, 2018)

Possible there wasn't a drone because there's no photo/video footage, but 10-20 years ago that wouldn't be something we insisted on and 60-odd reports from public and airport staff would seem enough. I don't think it would be that easy to get a photo or video of a moving drone.

As Dogsauce says I think this is another ruse to entice the drone operator back out again. But the excitement has probably long gone for them now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 24, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He has claimed previously that he drives a train on the tube yes.


This is not good for passengers to be thinking about.

I CAN NEVER UNKNOW THIS NOW.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 24, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Are you sure you're sure?
> 
> I thought he was a civil servant or something



Check this post/thread:
Night tube enquiry Northern and Piccadilly.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought he was a civil servant or something


As you say, most people do think that Frank is a servant of some kind. He regularly interviews for Groom of the Stool positions but keeps failing the tests.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 24, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Check this post/thread:
> Night tube enquiry Northern and Piccadilly.


Driver: "Mind the doors, please, especially the girlies with their nice boobies"
The Whole Train: "FUCK OFF, GROMIT"


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 24, 2018)

"Please mind the gap. And don't come crying to me if you get your silly skirts or high heels stuck in there."


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 24, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Check this post/thread:
> Night tube enquiry Northern and Piccadilly.



At least I'm far enough away not to worry about it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 24, 2018)

I thought they said they found a damaged drone near the runway or something? Just a coincidence? I think there was a drone...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 24, 2018)

> The force posted on the Reigate and Banstead Beat Facebook page: "Just been tasked to attend Redhill town [centre] to a reported 'drone sighting'.
> 
> "Described as a red light hovering over the bus station, not moving and not making any noise. "Due to recent events at Gatwick we popped down to investigate further ...
> 
> "It was a crane, a crane with an 'aviation warning light' on top. #Mystery Solved."


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 24, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


>



Reminds me of this story about stupid 999 calls:



> *Control Room:* "South Wales Police, what's your emergency?"
> 
> *Caller: * "It's not really. I just need to inform you that across the mountain there's a bright stationary object."
> 
> ...



BBC NEWS | Wales | Police say UFO was just the Moon


----------



## ricbake (Dec 24, 2018)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> I thought they said they found a damaged drone near the runway or something? Just a coincidence? I think there was a drone...


They found a drone or bits of one but it might turn out to be something that crashed months ago...


----------



## pesh (Dec 24, 2018)

or they might have put a lot of time and energy into ripping out a vital piece of airport infrastructure that they thought looked a bit droney


----------



## 8ball (Dec 24, 2018)

Humberto said:


> *spits*
> 
> boycott that filth



Quite right, too!

I cancelled my subscription to_ Al Quaeda_'s magazine months ago.


----------



## klang (Dec 24, 2018)

if it really was false alarm, can urban have its 39 pages back?


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 24, 2018)

They’re saying now that the claim that there may have been no drone was ‘miscommunication’ on the police’s part. You know who are famous for causing miscommunication? Illuminati space lizards. I’m telling you, I’m not wrong about this one.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 24, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He has claimed previously that he drives a train on the tube yes.


He's also claimed that he used to be a stripper. 
Don't believe anything everything he says.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm beginning to suspect freemasonry is involved here. Hapless police trying to fit up joe ordinary, contradictory statements about found a drone/there was no drone. This is a coverup. The drone operator was found to be on the square so now its all getting covered up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 24, 2018)

It was just a blip in the matrix.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2018)

Even senior OB are too thick to express themselves properly.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2018)

This sounds like it's still all up in the air to me.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2018)

hash tag said:


> This sounds like it's still all up in the air to me.


Boom tish


----------



## andysays (Dec 24, 2018)

Gatwick drone arrest couple feel 'completely violated'


> The couple arrested over the drone chaos at Gatwick Airport have said they feel "completely violated". Paul Gait and Elaine Kirk, who were released without charge, told Sky News their "privacy and identity" had been "completely exposed" after being named in the media and their home searched. "We are deeply distressed, as are our family and friends, and we are currently receiving medical care. "The way we were initially perceived was disgusting," they said.





> The couple, from Crawley, West Sussex, whose names have not been revealed by the BBC until now, added: "Those that knew us didn't doubt us for a second." Speaking outside their home, Mr Gait, 47, and Ms Kirk, 54, said they had been "totally overwhelmed" by the support they had received from people around the world. "We would ask that the press please respect our privacy and leave us to try and get through Christmas as best we can," they said.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2018)

andysays said:


> Gatwick drone arrest couple feel 'completely violated'


TBF they've aged about 20 years since last week.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 24, 2018)

Just remembered this police classic. 

https://nypost.com/2018/02/06/cops-realize-tiger-is-stuffed-animal-after-45-minute-standoff/


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2018)

mauvais said:


> TBF they've aged about 20 years since last week.


Really hope they can somehow get shit loads of compo and never have to fit another window...more time to fly drones


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Really hope they can somehow get shit loads of compo and never have to fit another window...more time to fly drones



They're certainly having a go at setting it up:



> "We are deeply distressed, as are our family and friends, and we are currently receiving medical care".


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> They're certainly aving a go at setting it up:


Can't blame 'em at all tbh


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 24, 2018)

emanymton said:


> Just remembered this police classic.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/02/06/cops-realize-tiger-is-stuffed-animal-after-45-minute-standoff/


now that is funny


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2018)

Is this after all, our own and ultimate version of fake news?


----------



## Poi E (Dec 24, 2018)

Medical care might be for anxiety and depression at how fucked their lives are thanks to shit police work.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2018)

I hope Santa brings ‘em a thesaurus so they can come up with variations on violated. Defiled would would a good one for upping the compo...


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I hope Santa brings ‘em a thesaurus so they can come up with variations on violated. Defiled would would a good one for upping the compo...


Dunno who they're going to touch up for compensation. They got arrested and released by plod, so no foul there. Maybe the press?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Dunno who they're going to touch up for compensation. They got arrested and released by plod, so no foul there. Maybe the press?



Releasing names before charge is very unusual, see Cliff Richards recent spat, he’s just been handed a decent wedge for the same shit.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Releasing names before charge is very unusual, see Cliff Richards recent spat, he’s just been handed a decent wedge for the same shit.


Cliff got weighed-in by the BBC though, not the police.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Cliff got weighed-in by the BBC though, not the police.



A bit like the Mail then? 

he said, hopefully.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2018)

two sheds said:


> A bit like the Mail then?
> 
> he said, hopefully.


I'm not too sure. The Mail reported the names after they were released (legally) by the old bill. The BBC were done for their reporting on the Cliff thing which released his name and pictures of the raid on his gaff before he'd even been arrested. I think. That hasn't happened here.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not too sure. The Mail reported the names after they were released (legally) by the old bill. The BBC were done for their reporting on the Cliff thing which released his name and pictures of the raid on his gaff before he'd even been arrested. I think. That hasn't happened here.



It’s in the same area, and once scaled down to a window fitter from Crawley and his elaborately eyebrowed beau, should work out enough for a curry and a couple of pints.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> enough for a curry and a couple of pints.


Or as Cliff calls it, "£850k".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Cliff got weighed-in by the BBC though, not the police.



It was both, in fact he got more from the police, an initial £400k plus another £66.5k as their share of the £190k damages in the BBC case, whereas the BBC's share of damages was £123.5k plus another £20k in aggravated damages.



> He awarded Sir Cliff £190,000 damages and an extra £20,000 in aggravated damages after the BBC submitted its coverage of the raid for an award.
> 
> The BBC must pay 65% of the £190,000 and South Yorkshire Police, which carried out the raid, 35%.
> 
> ...





mauvais said:


> Or as Cliff calls it, "£850k".



That figure was the first down payment on his legal costs - BBC agrees to pay Sir Cliff £850,000 - a second amount of around £1m was agreed the following month - BBC bill in legal battle with Sir Cliff Richard nearly £2 million - Evening Express

I can't find what the final award was for costs, but it was reported that CR had spent between £4 & £5m on the case, but that was being disputed as excessive, so the chances are he spent more on legal costs than what he recovered in both legal costs & damages.

None of this bodes well for this couple taking action against any organisation.

Spymaster is right pointing out CR hadn't even been arrested, unlike this couple, but some editors & lawyers felt the principle behind the ruling could also easily apply even after arrest & up to the point of charges being made, but that would need testing in the courts.

It's why the Society of Editors & the News Media Association were pissed-off that the BBC didn't go ahead with the appeal, and the SoE called on Parliament to take action.



> “The decision that it is unlawful for the media – as well as the public of course – to identify someone under investigation by the police is a major change to not only press freedom to report what those in authority are doing, but also to the public’s right to know and open justice here in the UK.
> 
> “These are serious issues and should not be decided by the verdict in one celebrity court case, no matter how high profile. Parliament should now urgently consider whether such a step towards individual privacy against the protection of society’s overall liberties is acceptable.
> 
> ...



SoE demands 'urgent' action as BBC scraps Cliff Richard challenge - Journalism News from HoldtheFrontPage

ETA - Just noticed the first comment under that article is from a certain urban poster, the legend known as Peter Dow. 


> The BBC should do the right thing after wronging a British TREASURE like Cliff Richard.
> 
> I suggest a BBC-live broadcast pop music concert in tribute to Sir Cliff Richard, for all his years of service to music and to the people of Britain.
> 
> We love Cliff, we have loved him some of us for all of our lives and we the BBC viewers and licence fee-payers, as a people, as a nation, as our respective home nations need to show our love now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2018)

Got to feel sorry for them.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 25, 2018)

Poor fuckers. The fuckin law needs to change.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 25, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Poor fuckers. The fuckin law needs to change.


It should anyway. Names shouldn’t be published before a guilty verdict, imo, but these two are laying it on a bit thick. They were arrested for pissing about with drones, then released. Seeing his performance there you could be forgiven for thinking he’d been accused of noncing Bambi.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> It should anyway. Names shouldn’t be published before a guilty verdict, imo, but these two are laying it on a bit thick. They were arrested for pissing about with drones, then released. Seeing his performance there you could be forgiven for thinking he’d been accused of noncing Bambi.



They were wrongly arrested for an offence that the frothing national media were saying would -->5yrs...& vox pops were asking for hanging; quite disturbing, I'd have thought?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 25, 2018)

It was decided on mailwatch that the answer to everything the mail frames as a question is invariably 'No', but it's usually 'Is this the new miracle food?' or ''Can gerbils cure cancer''.

I'm glad to see the theory born out by this, but it's also a weaselly way of not actually accusing anybody. Sorry about splashing filth all over the thread. I hate the Mail with a passion.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> It should anyway. Names shouldn’t be published before a guilty verdict, imo,



The only problem with that, is in many serious cases, when people are named before or after being charged, other victims have come forward, or people with helpful information and/or evidence, which assists in getting a conviction.

It's a tough one, not sure what the answer is, perhaps people should only be named after a court order is granted?



> They were arrested for pissing about with drones, then released. Seeing his performance there you could be forgiven for thinking he’d been accused of noncing Bambi.





TBF, IIRC, they were held for about 36 hours, which seems nuts considering the guy's boss had said he was working on the day in question, and so couldn't have done it.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 25, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> The only problem with that, is in many serious cases, when people are named before or after being charged, other victims have come forward, or people with helpful information and/or evidence, which assists in getting a conviction.


That's not the only problem but it's one of them, but the system now pisses on the concept of innocent until proven guilty. If the evidence to convict doesn't exist (or requires strengthening by naming the accused to the public), the case shouldn't be in court.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 25, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> It was decided on mailwatch that the answer to everything the mail frames as a question is invariably 'No', but it's usually 'Is this the new miracle food?' or ''Can gerbils cure cancer''.


That's Betteridge's law of headlines - Wikipedia


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> That's not the only problem but it's one of them, but the system now *pisses on the concept of innocent until proven guilty*. If the evidence to convict doesn't exist (or requires strengthening by naming the accused to the public), the defendant shouldn't be in court.



Certainly agree with the BIB.

But, how about when someone is on the run from a serious offence, is likely to re-offend, and the police needs the public's help in order to catch them ASAP?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 25, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Certainly agree with the BIB.
> 
> But, how about when someone is on the run from a serious offence, is likely to re-offend, and the police needs the public's help in order to catch them ASAP?


Entirely different; that's a munhunt. We're talking about prospective defendants in custody.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Entirely different; that's a munhunt. We're talking about prospective defendants in custody.



It's different, but not entirely, as they haven't been convicted, they may be totally innocent, they may not be on the run, just out of the area & unaware the police are looking for them.

Where to draw the lines & what exceptions there should be to a general rule would make an interesting thread, I've not got time to start one now, if you or anyone else fancy starting one, great, otherwise I may when I've got more time.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 25, 2018)

My now ex-mayor is spending the first of many Christmases inside today, he resigned once nicked and was only named after his first show at the Magistrates court. Once named he appeared in the press, that gave the opportunity for anyone else abused by him to come forward (they didn’t). So once charged I see no harm in naming, unless it could harm the victim, abusive parents type stuff. Courts must be open to the public, to not be named until a guilty would require closed courts.


----------



## andysays (Dec 25, 2018)

Whatever the pros and cons of naming in other, quite different, cases, I really can't see any need or even excuse for naming in this case, other than to plaster their details across the likes of the Mail and aid in the inevitable two minutes hate.


----------



## strung out (Dec 25, 2018)

andysays said:


> Whatever the pros and cons of naming in other, quite different, cases, I really can't see any need or even excuse for naming in this case, other than to plaster their details across the likes of the Mail and aid in the inevitable two minutes hate.


Maybe they named them to encourage other airports who were victims of drone attacks to come forward?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> It should anyway. Names shouldn’t be published before a guilty verdict, imo, but these two are laying it on a bit thick. They were arrested for pissing about with drones, then released.



That wouldn't have been all they had to deal with though. Some weird people like to contact people like that, send them death threats etc.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2018)

smmudge said:


> That wouldn't have been all they had to deal with though. Some weird people like to contact people like that, send them death threats etc.



In addition to the coverage of their arrest living on forever online.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 25, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My now ex-mayor is spending the first of many Christmases inside today, he resigned once nicked and was only named after his first show at the Magistrates court. Once named he appeared in the press, that gave the opportunity for anyone else abused by him to come forward (they didn’t). So once charged I see no harm in naming, unless it could harm the victim, abusive parents type stuff. Courts must be open to the public, to not be named until a guilty would require closed courts.



They hadn't even been summonsed to Court.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 25, 2018)

andysays said:


> Whatever the pros and cons of naming in other, quite different, cases, I really can't see any need or even excuse for naming in this case, other than to plaster their details across the likes of the Mail and aid in the inevitable two minutes hate.



Particularly with the police questioning them on the basis of no actual evidence, and with early statements by the employers that he (she too?) was at work at the time. Then exonerating them after a few hours. 

I did see they have a good case for suing the papers that named them. Couldn't happen to a nicer Mail.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 25, 2018)

mauvais said:


> That's Betteridge's law of headlines - Wikipedia



"Is Betteridge's Law of Headlines Always True?"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> It should anyway. Names shouldn’t be published before a guilty verdict, imo, but these two are laying it on a bit thick. They were arrested for pissing about with drones, then released. Seeing his performance there you could be forgiven for thinking he’d been accused of noncing Bambi.



Whatever they need to do to get maximum cash money out of the gutter press, good fucking luck to them.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 25, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Whatever they need to do to get maximum cash money out of the gutter press, good fucking luck to them.


I couldn't give a toss what they get out of the press. I just hope the excellent Sussex police don't get made to stump up anything. Their money can be far better used arresting people or perhaps investing in some undercover plod.


----------



## andysays (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I couldn't give a toss what they get out of the press. I just hope the excellent Sussex police don't get made to stump up anything. Their money can be far better used arresting people or perhaps investing in some undercover plod.


Whether or not someone from Sussex police has deliberately fed info to one of their mates at the Mail and encouraged them to turn the invective up to 11, the force has hardly demonstrated itself to be excellent over this particular case, has it?


----------



## LDC (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I just hope the excellent Sussex police don't get made to stump up anything. Their money can be far better used arresting people or perhaps investing in some undercover plod.



Such a good Xmas troll.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 25, 2018)

they got fucked over by cops desperate to make an arrest - when it should have become apparent within a couple of hours that they were completely innocent - and they got fucked over by newspapers whose desperation  to make headlines overrides any concerns about reporting the actual truth or the harm done to the individuals whose lives  they have splashed all over the front pages of their shitty rags. I hope they screw both cops and newspapers for every fucking penny they can.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I couldn't give a toss what they get out of the press. I just hope the excellent Sussex police don't get made to stump up anything. Their money can be far better used arresting people or perhaps investing in some undercover plod.



'investing in some undercover plod' - to join-up on here.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 25, 2018)

Thread title should be appended with a question mark.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Are we really sure it is a drone. Has anyone considered it might be a UFO?



The mirror paid a grand for this exclusive Eagle-eyed viewers think they've worked out what Gatwick 'drone' actually was


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 25, 2018)

Sussex plod have reached out and asked RC model enthusiasts to help them determine the make and model of the crashed drone they found near the perimeter fence.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 25, 2018)

Doh, it's a helicopter. I know my crime scenes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 25, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Doh, it's a helicopter. I know my crime scenes.



Stealth helicopter. That's why you can't see the rest of it.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 25, 2018)

Stealthicopter


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2018)

hash tag said:


> The mirror paid a grand for this exclusive Eagle-eyed viewers think they've worked out what Gatwick 'drone' actually was


Gotta wonder why the aliens chose to close Gatwick, when Heathrow is only 24 miles away (as the saucer flies).


----------



## Poi E (Dec 25, 2018)

Leylines better in Sussex


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 25, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Leylines better in Sussex


I just realised I typed Essex in my post. The Christmas spirit is to blame


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Leylines better in Sussex


Ah, but are you forgetting the _Hidden Unity let line _(aka the A30 key line) that bisects the *Heathrow Hexagram?
*
The greys love that gear.

London Heathrow Airport | Society X


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 25, 2018)

Got a drone for Christmas


----------



## two sheds (Dec 25, 2018)

You moving down south then?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Ah, but are you forgetting the _Hidden Unity let line _(aka the A30 key line) that bisects the *Heathrow Hexagram?
> *
> The greys love that gear.
> 
> London Heathrow Airport | Society X



That site is bonkers -  so odd they must be taking the piss.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 25, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Ah, but are you forgetting the _Hidden Unity let line _(aka the A30 key line) that bisects the *Heathrow Hexagram?
> *
> The greys love that gear.
> 
> London Heathrow Airport | Society X



Holy Toledo!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 25, 2018)

I do often get head hum to be fair


----------



## 8ball (Dec 26, 2018)

two sheds said:


> I do often get head hum to be fair



Yeah, well don’t brag about it.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 26, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> they got fucked over by cops desperate to make an arrest - when it should have become apparent within a couple of hours that they were completely innocent - and they got fucked over by newspapers whose desperation  to make headlines overrides any concerns about reporting the actual truth or the harm done to the individuals whose lives  they have splashed all over the front pages of their shitty rags. I hope they screw both cops and newspapers for every fucking penny they can.



I would like them to extend their legal actions to poorly managed internet forums where posters hiding behind anonymity are allowed to post screenshots of the defamatory news reports, make sneery comments about innocent people's eyebrows, and generally type out a load of old nonsense about just about anything.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 26, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I would like them to extend their legal actions to poorly managed internet forums where posters hiding behind anonymity are allowed to type out a load of old nonsense about just about anything.


Do you have a good lawyer?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 26, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I would like them to extend their legal actions to poorly managed internet forums where posters hiding behind anonymity are allowed to post screenshots of the defamatory news reports, make sneery comments about innocent people's eyebrows, and generally type out a load of old nonsense about just about anything.



Not sure which part of civil law covers commenting on what’s in the newspapers. So, good luck with this particular fantasy.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 26, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Holy Toledo!


Tasers.

The police should have more Tasers. To WHACK criminals. Because they don't have guns.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 26, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I couldn't give a toss what they get out of the press. I just hope the excellent Sussex police don't get made to stump up anything. Their money can be far better used arresting people or perhaps investing in some undercover plod.



Only force in the south east that never nicked me for parties, gawd bless ‘em


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 26, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Spymaster is right pointing out CR hadn't even been arrested, unlike this couple, but some editors & lawyers felt the principle behind the ruling could also easily apply even after arrest & up to the point of charges being made, but that would need testing in the courts.



Looks like it could well be tested in court, now this solicitor is basically pitching to take the case on a no-win-no-fee basis. 



> “The damage is likely to be in the region of £75,000 to £125,000. It could be more when you total all of the news outlets, because each one is going to pay something for the damage it caused. I don’t see any lawyer who wouldn’t take it on a no-win-no-fee basis.”
> 
> Stephens said the case is the first major test of privacy law since Sir Cliff Richard’s landmark privacy victory against the BBC earlier this year, which set a higher bar for naming individuals who have been arrested but not charged.
> 
> Couple released without charge over Gatwick drone 'could win substantial payout'


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 26, 2018)

This is embarrassing for Sussex police. 



> Sussex Police is facing calls to let other agencies take over the investigation into the chaos caused by drone activity at Gatwick.
> 
> Lord Harris of Haringey, who sits on the Joint Committee on National Security Strategy, suggested the disruption of critical infrastructure could justify the involvement of Scotland Yard.
> 
> ...



Sussex Police facing calls to hand over control of Gatwick drone probe


----------



## Combustible (Dec 26, 2018)

When Chris Grayling says you said something stupid...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 26, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Tasers.
> 
> The police should have more Tasers. To WHACK criminals. Because they don't have guns.


----------



## A380 (Dec 26, 2018)

Curry’s drone sale now on...


----------



## Poi E (Dec 26, 2018)

Surely something like that could deliver itself?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I would like them to extend their legal actions to poorly managed internet forums where posters hiding behind anonymity are allowed to post screenshots of the defamatory news reports, make sneery comments about innocent people's eyebrows, and generally type out a load of old nonsense about just about anything.


You've Denis Healey eyebrows I hear


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You've Denis Healey eyebrows I hear


Didn't Kim Carnes sing a song about that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Didn't Kim Carnes sing a song about that?


Yes Kim covered ruddy yurts' 'Denis Healey's eyebrows'


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes Kim covered ruddy yurts' 'Denis Healey's eyebrows'


With wax strips?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 26, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Medical care might be for anxiety and depression at how fucked their lives are thanks to shit police work.


A professional writes... 

A bit previous for that, TBF


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> With wax strips?


Yes, and then wrote a song about it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2018)

So what happened in the end? I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 26, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So what happened in the end? I haven't been keeping up.



The drone kids have been distracted by Christmas and will be back soon with their new kit.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 26, 2018)

They arrested a couple of people, the Daily Mail put their picture on the front page and asked "ARE THESE THE MORONS WHO RUINED CHRISTMAS?" They were later released without charge and are thinking about suing.

There was then some debate about whether the drones existed at all after some statements from the police - it's gone a little quiet since then, maybe they're smoking some confiscated weed with the guys from Customs and debating whether Gatwick Airport exists at all, or if maybe the drones were a glitch in the Matrix.

I think they found a busted drone near the airport perimeter though...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 26, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> I think they found a busted drone near the airport perimeter though...


It wasn't a busted drone, it was a busted throne.
Sussex plod are now saying they have nothing to go on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 26, 2018)

And, there was something about the Met taking over the investigation from the Ket-fuelled Sussex cops.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 26, 2018)

We'll always be kept up to date though, through reports each time Cupid Stunt phones his mate who is a journalist or his mate who is a drone expert, or his mate who knows someone in ATC, or his mate he knows from when he was in pirate radio, or his mate who cleans telescopes for the secret services, or his mate who was a jet pilot in WW1, etc etc.


----------



## gosub (Dec 26, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like it could well be tested in court, now this solicitor is basically pitching to take the case on a no-win-no-fee basis.


Wow  They can get a serious drone for that amount


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 26, 2018)

teuchter said:


> We'll always be kept up to date though, through reports each time Cupid Stunt phones his mate who is a journalist or his mate who is a drone expert, or his mate who knows someone in ATC, or his mate he knows from when he was in pirate radio, or his mate who cleans telescopes for the secret services, or his mate who was a jet pilot in WW1, etc etc.



You are a twat,  



teuchter said:


> I would like them to extend their legal actions to poorly managed internet forums where posters hiding behind anonymity are allowed to post screenshots of the defamatory news reports, make sneery comments about innocent people's eyebrows, *and generally type out a load of old nonsense about just about anything.*



I would certainly support their legal action against you.


----------



## andysays (Dec 26, 2018)

teuchter said:


> We'll always be kept up to date though, through reports each time Cupid Stunt phones his mate who is a journalist or his mate who is a drone expert, or his mate who knows someone in ATC, or his mate he knows from when he was in pirate radio, or his mate who cleans telescopes for the secret services, or his mate who was a jet pilot in WW1, etc etc.


You're just jealous as you clearly don't have any mates.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 26, 2018)

The 36 hours in which the unfortunate couple were trying to prove their innocence is 36 hours the actual perps no doubt took full advantage of in covering their tracks.
Sussex Police probably do a fine job busting drunks on a Saturday night and if this was just kids messing about they may have caught them by now. 
However given that this shows all the signs of being someone with an 'Agenda' of some sort , it is a bit out of local plods depth, the fiasco over miscommunication didn't do them any favours either.
Scotland Yard are far more experienced and better equipped  to deal with this.
The arrested couple deffo should get some compo though perhaps not from plod who have to take all tips seriously but the behaviour of the press was unacceptable, the wassock from the Sun who said "Well if we hadn't publishd the story plod wouldn't have cleared them so fast" was being pathetic. The press needs hitting in the one place they care about.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 26, 2018)

Oh well, good pretext for some stern regulation.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 26, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I would certainly support their legal action against you.


 I think you are the third or fourth person to trot out this line, which doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 26, 2018)

I would certainly support their legal action against you


----------



## teuchter (Dec 26, 2018)

Please all of you make substantial financial donations by way of support.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2018)

Spymaster's 'climate twats' are receding into the distance like Saddam's WMD's.

I'm certain a heartfelt apology to the climate twat community for besmirching their good name will be forthcoming in the near future.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm certain a heartfelt apology to the climate twat community for besmirching their good name will be forthcoming in the near future.


I bet you're really not. 

Even in the unlikely event it transpires that climate twats were not responsible this time, it's correct that they get the blame anyway.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

The real climate twats, earlier today. They are probably posting on urban too. In fact it's very likely that this is a photo of certain contributors to this thread.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> The real climate twats, earlier today. They are probably posting on urban too. In fact it's very likely that this is a photo of certain contributors to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 157013


Yup. Train drivers, pilots, drone enthusiasts, undercover DJ's...they're all on urban


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 27, 2018)

kebabking said:


> He's a moron who believes shit he reads on RT.
> 
> The less interesting truth is that the replacement for the Rapier short range air defence system - which is called Sky Sabre - uses the same fire control system as the Israeli Iron Dome system. The other components are Saab's Giraffe AMB radar, and MBDA's CAMM missile.
> 
> It's been in development for about 10 years and is rolling out across the air defence battery's as we speak.



Wrong AGAIN! Does your mummy not let you use Google? Perhaps you should go to the library and ask for a lesson. Here are 2 of the  many articles you should have read: 
UK signs for Drone Dome C-UAS system | Jane's 360
RADA’s Multi-Mission Hemispheric Radar Wins UK MoD Tender; British Army is first customer for advanced counter-drone solution But instead you waste your time posting inaccuracies here. Why do you bother? You pretend to be an expert, but what kind of expert doesn't read Jane's? 

And please sort out your apostrophe's.

Soon after I posted about the Rafael system the papers were full of it. Big splashes about it all over the place, assuming it was in use despite no confirmation from the Army, who might not have it yet. But nobody's mentioned it in the thread. You lot don't have any interest in getting things right, do you? Nearly all of you are just here for a mutual masturbation session about your adoration for pregnant women and babies on the chilly floors of Gatwick. Pass me a fucking violin. If you can afford time off work and airfares and holidays you're part of a privileged elite, and if you try to fly at Christmas you're taking your chances - there's always a high risk of chaos. So how about staying at home and giving money to a soup kitchen, you vicious, heartless self-centred cunts? One in five of your countrymen are in poverty.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2018)

Ah, leftover roast beef sandwiches. 


they aren't going to catch anyone imo, just bring in new laws


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Wrong AGAIN! Does your mummy not let you use Google? Perhaps you should go to the library and ask for a lesson. Here are 2 of the  many articles you should have read:
> UK signs for Drone Dome C-UAS system | Jane's 360
> RADA’s Multi-Mission Hemispheric Radar Wins UK MoD Tender; British Army is first customer for advanced counter-drone solution But instead you waste your time posting inaccuracies here. Why do you bother? You pretend to be an expert, but what kind of expert doesn't read Jane's?
> 
> ...



You really should end all of your post with the words "So there, take that, errrrrrr!!"


----------



## LDC (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> If you can afford time off work and airfares and holidays you're part of a privileged elite, and if you try to fly at Christmas you're taking your chances - there's always a high risk of chaos. So how about staying at home and giving money to a soup kitchen, you vicious, heartless self-centred cunts? One in five of your countrymen are in poverty.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> You lot don't have any interest in getting things right, do you? Nearly all of you are just here for a mutual masturbation session about your adoration for pregnant women and babies on the chilly floors of Gatwick. Pass me a fucking violin. If you can afford time off work and airfares and holidays you're part of a privileged elite, and if you try to fly at Christmas you're taking your chances - there's always a high risk of chaos. So how about staying at home and giving money to a soup kitchen, you vicious, heartless self-centred cunts? One in five of your countrymen are in poverty.



Yeah, we're all the same, and none of us donate to the local homeless charities. 

What a fucking twat.


----------



## LDC (Dec 27, 2018)

Here I am, sitting on my sofa, affording time off from work. Staying at home _and still_ not giving money to a soup kitchen. What a vicious heartless self-centred cunt I am.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Here I am, sitting on my sofa, affording time off from work. Staying at home _and still_ not giving money to a soup kitchen. What a vicious heartless self-centred cunt I am.


Worse than Hitler


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, we're all the same, and none of us donate to the local homeless charities.
> 
> What a fucking twat.


Inhabitants of pacific islands will be so grateful for your token donations, mentioned on social media for your maximum personal benefit, as their homes disappear beneath the rising waters and you jet across the sky above in business class, leaving a chemtrail for them to remember you by.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, we're all the same, and none of us donate to the local homeless charities.
> 
> What a fucking twat.



Yup. I'm not sure how he found out about our love for lactating ladies private conversations though



> mutual masturbation session about your adoration for pregnant women


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Inhabitants of pacific islands will be so grateful for your token donations, mentioned on social media for your maximum personal benefit, as their homes disappear beneath the rising waters and you jet across the sky above in business class, leaving a chemtrail for them to remember you by.



I am not jetting off anywhere, now fuck off, you boring low level troll.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 27, 2018)

When did urban go the same way as the Daily Mail comments and Mumsnet?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> When did urban go the same way as the Daily Mail comments and Mumsnet?


When you turned up


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am not jetting off anywhere,


Can you also confirm that you condemn in the strongest terms those who are?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> If you can afford time off work and airfares and holidays you're part of a privileged elite, and if you try to fly at Christmas you're taking your chances - there's always a high risk of chaos. So how about staying at home and giving money to a soup kitchen, you vicious, heartless self-centred cunts?


How about doing both? 

Would you suggest Gran Canaria or Madeira for a bit of winter sun in February, David Clapson ?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> they aren't going to catch anyone imo, just bring in new laws


Which is almost as good!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> When did urban go the same way as the Daily Mail comments and Mumsnet?


It's just an inevitable result of the average age of contributors, which is now high enough that there's little benefit for most in preserving the facade they presented on here in their younger years. They simply conform to whatever seems to be the prevailing view and write what they think will get them the most 'likes'.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> And please sort out your apostrophe's.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am not jetting off anywhere...


Why not? Easyjet have a sale on at the moment. You can't argue with £32.50 return to Bordeaux. Good rates on hotels too so for under £200 you could have a weekend and some great meals; probably less than you'd spend at home in London. I recommend it.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Why not? Easyjet have a sale on at the moment. You argue with £32.50 return to Bordeaux. Good rates on hotels too so for under £200 you could have a weekend and some great meals; probably less than you'd spend at home in London. I recommend it.


I've just had a lovely weekend in Dublin for the price of a round of drinks in Brixton.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 27, 2018)

Maybe Spanish soup kitchens are in need of some English cash?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> I've just had a lovely weekend in Dublin for the price of a round of drinks in Brixton.


And you'll have done that safe in the knowledge that teuchter and David Clapson didn't fly. You've only used what they didn't, so you've been climate friendly too


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> And you'll have done that safe in the knowledge that teuchter and David Clapson didn't fly. You've only used what they didn't, so you've been climate friendly too


There was a spare seat next to me on the way out. I felt so bad about it I had to spread my fat elitist arse out a bit.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Dec 27, 2018)

I’m a member of a priviledged elite.
And I only come here for the mutual masturbation sessions.
When is the next one?


----------



## strung out (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> If you can afford time off work and airfares and holidays you're part of a privileged elite, and if you try to fly at Christmas you're taking your chances - there's always a high risk of chaos. So how about staying at home and giving money to a soup kitchen, you vicious, heartless self-centred cunts? One in five of your countrymen are in poverty.


I'm in Malaysia for Christmas, visiting my Malaysian wife's family and having a wedding ceremony for those family members who were too poor to come to the UK earlier this year. Christmas was pretty much the only time I was able to take more than a week off work in one go. 

We're fortunate that no drones caused any disruption to our travels, but if they had, I'm glad to know you wouldn't have sympathised, you vicious, heartless, self centred cunt


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

mystic pyjamas said:


> I’m a member of a priviledged elite.
> And I only come here for the mutual masturbation sessions.
> When is the next one?


I've added you to the 'pregnant women circle jerk' conversation. It's soggy biscuit night tonight, bring yer hobnob


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyway. Over christmas I was very pleased to hear about some (in-law) family members whose plans to fly from Gatwick to Edinburgh were ruined. Instead they had to get on the train. And guess what? It didn't take any longer to get to their final destination, and in fact was a little quicker. So, that's several people re-educated in one go and in the future they'll perhaps think twice about making wrong travel decisions. Even it were just them who had this positive outcome, the action at Gatwick could be seen as a big success, regardless of intent.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Anyway. Over christmas I was very pleased to hear about some (in-law) family members whose plans to fly from Gatwick to Edinburgh were ruined. Instead they had to get on the train. And guess what? It didn't take any longer to get to their final destination, and in fact was a little quicker. So, that's several people re-educated in one go and in the future they'll perhaps think twice about making wrong travel decisions. Even it were just them who had this positive outcome, the action at Gatwick could be seen as a big success, regardless of intent.


May I refer you to post 1258


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Anyway. Over christmas I was very pleased to hear about some (in-law) family members whose plans to fly from Gatwick to Edinburgh were ruined. Instead they had to get on the train. And guess what? It didn't take any longer to get to their final destination, and in fact was a little quicker. So, that's several people re-educated in one go and in the future they'll perhaps think twice about making wrong travel decisions. Even it were just them who had this positive outcome, the action at Gatwick could be seen as a big success, regardless of intent.



The senseless thing about this is that I guess it was far more expensive by train - it really really should be cheaper by train


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a few days off over new year . I may take advantage of Ryanair flights for pennies to places I cannot even pronounce. I reckon I can get about 8 for less than 90 quid total over 5 days. And I will drive my diesel to the airport for good measure.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

hash tag said:


> The senseless thing about this is that I guess it was far more expensive by train - it really really should be cheaper by train


It totally could be, if enough people stood up to the aviation and motoring bullies.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 27, 2018)

mystic pyjamas said:


> I only come here for the mutual masturbation sessions



Need a hand with them?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Anyway. Over christmas I was very pleased to hear about some (in-law) family members whose plans to fly from Gatwick to Edinburgh were ruined. Instead they had to get on the train. And guess what? It didn't take any longer to get to their final destination, and in fact was a little quicker. So, that's several people re-educated in one go and in the future they'll perhaps think twice about making wrong travel decisions. Even it were just them who had this positive outcome, the action at Gatwick could be seen as a big success, regardless of intent.



Highly convenient, and I, for one, believe that  this actually happened!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

hash tag said:


> The senseless thing about this is that I guess it was far more expensive by train ...


No, no! In this particular teuchter fantasy they all got free tickets, 1st class, and onboard catering by Gordon Ramsay for a fiver each.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2018)

Gordon Ramsey was supplying train tickets London to Scotland and food for just a fiver - two returns please.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 27, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> No, no! In this particular teuchter fantasy they all got free tickets, 1st class, and onboard catering by Gordon Ramsay for a fiver each.


Are you suggesting teuchter is a little fibber?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2018)

hash tag said:


> The senseless thing about this is that I guess it was far more expensive by train - it really really should be cheaper by train



Money wins every time I am afraid - likewise shopping with the likes of Amazon, Tesco's, Asda Etc. No thought about any other "costs" other than the price on checkout


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Are you suggesting teuchter is a little fibber?


I wouldn’t dream of it! He’s just really fortunate to always have a handy, totally believable, “relative” anecdote that perfectly supports whatever position he’s taking on the internet at that point in time.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> The real climate twats, earlier today. They are probably posting on urban too. In fact it's very likely that this is a photo of certain contributors to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 157013



Urgh, Emirates


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 27, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Money wins every time I am afraid - likewise shopping with the likes of Amazon, Tesco's, Asda Etc. No thought about any other "costs" other than the price on checkout


 
Unfortunately much of the country is on its arse financially and are often working themselves to death to be able to take enough time off and do not have enough spare cash for more eco travel. Doing the grand tour/ holiday  of Europe by rail is an option few can choose


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Unfortunately much of the country is on its arse financially and are often working themselves to death to be able to take enough time off and do not have enough spare cash for more eco travel. Doing the grand tour/ holiday  of Europe by rail is an option few can choose



Train travel is elitist, for those with cash and time. The sort of scum who come down to London and price out the locals, whilst depriving their home areas of whatever limited talents they may posses.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2018)

I’m thinking that if teuchter flies Emirates that’s why he has such a downer on the whole shebang, cos they are shit.

This is the proper way to do it;


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I’m thinking that if teuchter flies Emirates that’s why he has such a downer on the whole shebang, cos they are shit.
> 
> This is the proper way to do it;
> 
> ...



Is that one of those affinity pools?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

Spotted earlier by an aviation enthusiast. The Russians shouldn't find it too difficult then


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 27, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Spotted earlier by an aviation enthusiast. The Russians shouldn't find it too difficult then


I can't imagine the Russians would want to shoot it down, The Orange Buffoon is a lot more use to Putin alive than dead.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I can't imagine the Russians would want to shoot it down, The Orange Buffoon is a lot more use to Putin alive than dead.


Don't spoil my dreams


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't worry, we've palmed it off to the French.
Gatwick airport: majority stake sold to French group



> The deal, which was agreed on Thursday, was delayed by the chaos caused by three days of drone sightings in the run-up to Christmas.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I wouldn’t dream of it! He’s just really fortunate to always have a handy, totally believable, “relative” anecdote that perfectly supports whatever position he’s taking on the internet at that point in time.


Let's face it: there's a high probability that 90% of us here are actually just bored teenagers with overactive imaginations making use of their parents' broadband connection. We just have to accept this. What's intetesting though is that it seems to matter to you whether my anecdote is 'true'. As if this affects the validity of my argument. Well, from my perspective my argument is valid regardless. From yours, it's more valid if the anecdote is true. So, where does this leave us? It leaves me knowing that I am right as usual, and you in a crisis of doubt and confusion. This is how it always is and always will be. 'You' in this context is interchangeable between a number of posters not limited to 'spymaster', of course, who are determined by me. I hope we can draw a line under the whole thing now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Let's face it: there's a high probability that 90% of us here are actually just bored teenagers with overactive imaginations making use of their parents' broadband connection. We just have to accept this. What's intetesting though is that it seems to matter to you whether my anecdote is 'true'. As if this affects the validity of my argument. Well, from my perspective my argument is valid regardless. From yours, it's more valid if the anecdote is true. So, where does this leave us? It leaves me knowing that I am right as usual, and you in a crisis of doubt and confusion. This is how it always is and always will be. 'You' in this context is interchangeable between a number of posters not limited to 'spymaster', of course, who are determined by me. I hope we can draw a line under the whole thing now.


You couldn't draw a stick man


----------



## brogdale (Dec 27, 2018)

Thing is about these nutty conspiracy theories...some of them do make a bit of sense (after a few Bishop's). I mean, if the state really didn't want to reveal how vulnerable our major infrastructure were to PRC cyber-warfare/take-down, the easiest cover for such an attack would be to have a crappy drone to put up as cover; no?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Anyway. Over christmas I was very pleased to hear about some (in-law) family members whose plans to fly from Gatwick to Edinburgh were ruined. Instead they had to get on the train. And guess what? It didn't take any longer to get to their final destination, and in fact was a little quicker. So, that's several people re-educated in one go and in the future they'll perhaps think twice about making wrong travel decisions. Even it were just them who had this positive outcome, the action at Gatwick could be seen as a big success, regardless of intent.



You were pleased to hear that your relatives' travel plans were disrupted? Do you hate your relatives or something?


----------



## andysays (Dec 27, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You couldn't draw a stick man


He's pretty good when it comes to a straw man though...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

NoXion said:


> You were pleased to hear that your relatives' travel plans were disrupted? Do you hate your relatives or something?


Their travel plans were improved. Not just disrupted.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Their travel plans were improved. Not just disrupted.



Says you. The people actually affected may have a different opinion on the matter. Did they have to pay for the alternative out of their own pocket? If so, then they've paid twice for a journey they only took once. Even putting that aside, the hassle of having to arrange alternatives at short notice is not going to welcomed by anyone.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 27, 2018)

NoXion said:


> The people actually affected...


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Did they have to pay for the alternative out of their own pocket?


He hasn't made this bit up yet.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


>





Spymaster said:


> He hasn't made this bit up yet.



Accepting people's statements at face value, and then destroying their arguments anyway, is much more interesting than just assuming they're lying all the time.


----------



## T & P (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Their travel plans were improved. Not just disrupted.


What if they’d been travelling to a destination that cannot be reached by train? Do you think the experience would have made them more likely to consider train over air plane for the future if they’d been travelling to America, or the Middle East, or Asia, or central or Southern Africa? As it would have been the case for  the majority of other passengers?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 27, 2018)

So let me cross thread a bit please  is it cheaper to fly London/ Paris and Zurich / Amsterdam ? Because I'll be booking soon. I quite fancy the train rides for the experience but that could change with the costs...

Help me plan my itinerary


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Says you. The people actually affected may have a different opinion on the matter. Did they have to pay for the alternative out of their own pocket? If so, then they've paid twice for a journey they only took once. Even putting that aside, the hassle of having to arrange alternatives at short notice is not going to welcomed by anyone.


Would you like to make some further statements of the obvious for the benefit of whoever they are for?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

T & P said:


> What if they’d been travelling to a destination that cannot be reached by train? Do you think the experience would have made them more likely to consider train over air plane for the future if they’d been travelling to America, or the Middle East, or Asia, or central or Southern Africa? *As it would have been the case for  the majority of other passengers?*



Sure about that? Because a quick look at passenger numbers suggests only about 15% of passengers are travelling outside of Europe.

 

One in ten passengers isn't even leaving the UK.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> So let me cross thread a bit please  is it cheaper to fly London/ Paris and Zurich / Amsterdam ? Because I'll be booking soon. I quite fancy the train rides for the experience but that could change with the costs...
> 
> Help me plan my itinerary


From London to anywhere on the continent it's almost always cheaper to fly. The train becomes an option between capitals once you're there though. It'll depend on dates and times.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Sure about that? Because a quick look at passenger numbers suggests only about 15% of passengers are travelling outside of Europe.
> 
> View attachment 157064
> 
> One in ten passengers isn't even leaving the UK.



The UK is very small. I too find it difficult to consider using air travel there. However I happily recall the time I flew Glasgow to London and it took 45 minutes! It was bloody magic. So if it's faster, cheaper, safer and offers that experience and magic..I can see why people with limited funds and limited time off work use the option.  Fancy being working class and being able to give your children the flying experience! 

It's difficult to tell people "hey the rich bastards have buggered up your guilt free air travel through over use and an aversion to skyping" . It's no difference to telling people in India "sorry no cheap fridges for you, the working class in the west have used up the safe amount"


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 27, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> From London to anywhere on the continent it's almost always cheaper to fly. The train becomes an option between capitals once you're there though. It'll depend on dates and times.



Ta  think I'll stay as is then. How long does London to Paris take by train?  3 hours ish ? In Europe it's all rail apart from fly from the Dam to London.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> The UK is very small. I too find it difficult to consider using air travel there. However I happily recall the time I flew Glasgow to London and it took 45 minutes! It was bloody magic. So if it's faster, cheaper, safer and offers that experience and magic..I can see why people with limited funds and limited time off work use the option.  Fancy being working class and being able to give your children the flying experience!
> 
> It's difficult to tell people "hey the rich bastards have buggered up your guilt free air travel through over use and an aversion to skyping" . It's no difference to telling people in India "sorry no cheap fridges for you, the working class in the west have used up the safe amount"


Ignore most of what everyone has written on this thread. I have given some serious answers to your questions on your other one.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> Ta  think I'll stay as is then. How long does London to Paris take by train?  3 hours ish ?


2h15 or so. If you're going centre to centre it's easily quicker than the plane.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> Ta  think I'll stay as is then. How long does London to Paris take by train?  3 hours ish ? In Europe it's all rail apart from fly from the Dam to London.


Yes, about 2.5 hours to Paris by train. It's a good option if you're already in central London but it'll cost more than flying. The train makes no sense from Amsterdam to London. You'll get a one hour flight with Easyjet for about £40-£60 including luggage, then even with the transfer from Stansted (about a tenner on the express) you'll be quids in. Teuchter is well known for posting a lot of nonsense about trains here so be careful and check out the timetables and prices on the websites.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 27, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Yes, about 2.5 hours to Paris by train. It's a good option if you're already in central London but it'll cost more than flying. The train makes no sense from Amsterdam to London. You'll get a one hour flight with Easyjet for about £40-£60 including luggage, then even with the transfer from Stansted (about a tenner on the express) you'll be quids in. Teuchter is well known for posting a lot of nonsense about trains here so be careful and check out the timetables and prices on the websites.



I've got my dam flight booked already. 44 pounds


----------



## T & P (Dec 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Sure about that? Because a quick look at passenger numbers suggests only about 15% of passengers are travelling outside of Europe.
> 
> View attachment 157064
> 
> One in ten passengers isn't even leaving the UK.


A great many countries in Europe are well over 12 hours away (and in practice 24h+, not to mention several hundred quid more expensive per passenger).

I do agree with you about the need to try to get people to switch as many domestic and nearby Continental flight routes to train as possible, but it is as unrealistic as fantastical to suggest the likes of Lisbon, Rome, the Balearics, Athens or hundreds of other European destinations are really doable by rail  for most ordinary people in most circumstances.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2018)

T & P said:


> A great many countries in Europe are well over 12 hours away (and in practice 24h+, not to mention several hundred quid more expensive per passenger).
> 
> I do agree with you about the need to try to get people to switch as many domestic and nearby Continental flight routes to train as possible, but it is as unrealistic as fantastical to suggest the likes of Lisbon, Rome, the Balearics, Athens or hundreds of other European destinations are really doable by rail  for most ordinary people in most circumstances.


'Doable' is just completely relative really. At one time it would not have been 'doable' for most people to travel to other parts of Britain. A bit later it would not have been 'doable' for most people to travel abroad but it would have been for those withe the finances and the time, and it would be common for people to make journeys to other parts of the globe measured in days or weeks. Aviation made those destinations quick to access, and a bit later it made certain destinations (but not all) pretty cheap to access. 

Is Rome 'doable' by train? Of course it is, the travel time is just such that it wouldn't really make sense to do a weekend 'city break'. The travel time is similar to the amount of time people (with enough money) are willing to take to get to the far east or Australia. There's no physical impossibility about a 12 or 24 hour journey. It just means different travel habits. How far do you take it? If for some reason it became possible to get £50 flights to Hawaii, would it then become unreasonable to say that people shouldn't expect some kind of right to travel to Hawaii and back every year or more?

Climate change isn't the only problem resulting from cheap aviation. Over-tourism is becoming a big problem almost everywhere now, it seems. To some extent we could get away with things when it was largely just Europeans and Americans jetting around the world without much thought. Now there's enormous populations in other parts of the world who are becoming wealthy enough to do the same. It's completely unsustainable.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> I've got my dam flight booked already. 44 pounds


You can do Amsterdam-London on Eurostar for £35 if you catch a cheap ticket a couple of weeks ahead. Otherwise £75-85. Add on the cost of trains to airports to that £44 and it ends up pretty similar.
(In other words don't trust advice from people like Spymaster)


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 28, 2018)

Also I'm not sure where's he's getting his £10 for a transfer on the stansted express from.  Might be able to get it on the bus I guess.  Gatwick is an option, but then you have to endure Easyjet's old and very shit a319s so grim all round.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Also I'm not sure where's he's getting his £10 for a transfer on the stansted express from.


Advance offer singles are about £7 one way.

Booking


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Gatwick is an option,


On some days


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Advance offer singles are about £7 one way.



There are lies, there are dammed lies and there are advertised prices for advance ticket purchases on UK trains.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Advance offer singles are about £7 one way.
> 
> Booking


You're gambling on people not using that web page to find out the actual cost, right?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> There are lies, there are dammed lies and there are advertised prices for advance ticket purchases on UK trains.



And there are bookable tickets on websites!

IiF is here in May. I've just taken a random May date.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 28, 2018)

Yeah, just try and book it to coincide with your flight arrival.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Yeah, just try and book it to coincide with your flight arrival.


You don't need to. They're valid all day.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

The £7 single fare is currently available for every day in May that I've checked. Worth booking that now ice-is-forming (assuming that you want to come back into London).


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2018)

Haha. Just need to book 5 months in advance to get your £7 ticket. If you book the Eurostar many months ahead you get several £51 fares throughout the day.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Just need to book 5 months in advance to get your £7 ticket.


 Hardly a hardship. If she's booked her flight she can book her train. At least you're not denying that the fares exist now.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Hardly a hardship. If she's booked her flight she can book her train. At least you're not denying that the fares exist now.


Yeah. But £44+7=51 which is the same as and potentially about £15 more than the eurostar if you book that far ahead. So it was a load of old nonsense to say that the plane would be cheaper. But rattling into london on the Stansted express will be much more glamorous than stepping off the Eurostar at one of Europe's most magnificent train stations.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Yeah. But £44+7=51 which is the same as and potentially about £15 more than the eurostar if you book that far ahead. So it was a load of old nonsense to say that the plane would be cheaper. But rattling into london on the Stansted express will be much more glamorous than stepping off the Eurostar at one of Europe's most magnificent train stations.


At the moment they don't seem to be quoting Eurostar prices for May but they go up to about £100 (standard) usually, so £50 quid is up to 50% cheaper. Of course, you're cherry picking the lowest fares. Then you've got the 5 or 6 hour journey time from AMS (including pissing about changing trains in Brussells) unless it's one of the fewer direct trains which whip you in, in a lightning 4 hrs. Keep trying.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> At the moment they don't seem to be quoting Eurostar prices for May, but they go up to about £100 (standard) usually, so £50 quid is up to 50% cheaper. Of course, you're cherry picking the lowest fares. Then you've got the 5 or 6 hour journey time from AMS (including pissing about changing trains in Brussells) unless it's one of the fewer direct trains which whip you in, in a lightning 4 hrs. Keep trying.


Checked for the same day of the week as your £7 fare, two weeks earlier (latest week Eurostar currently bookable). £51 fares on four trains that day. Journey time 4h45 including change in Brussels. The change in Brussels is an easy one, whereas flying means two changes during the journey and the usual nonsense messing about with collecting bags and so on.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> ... (latest week Eurostar currently bookable). £51 fares on four trains that day. Journey time 4h45 including change in Brussels.



Pretty useless and irrelevant if that's the latest week bookable and as I said, almost 5 hrs journey time (and you're cherry picking again; it can be up to 6hrs). If I make a 5hr journey I expect to arrive on a different continent. Hopefully there'll be no issues with any pesky overruns on good old_ planned engineering works_ either Eurostar service update | Eurostar | Eurostar. Have another go.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 28, 2018)

Fucking hell, so today we have Spymaster arging that train travel from Stansted to London is cheap if booked in advance, a notion teuchter is now mocking, whilst he’s advocating banning Chinese and Russians from travelling anywhere. Strange times.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fucking hell, so today we have Spymaster arging that train travel from Stansted to London is cheap if booked in advance, a notion teuchter is now mocking, whilst he’s advocating banning Chinese and Russians from travelling anywhere. Strange times.


Yep, fuck all to do with the IdH UFOs causing the chaos.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fucking hell, so today we have Spymaster arging that train travel from Stansted to London is cheap if booked in advance, a notion teuchter is now mocking, whilst he’s advocating banning Chinese and Russians from travelling anywhere. Strange times.


It did cross my mind too. Trains certainly have their uses. For international travel to and from the UK though, those are pretty much limited to getting to and from airports (although Eurostar - Paris is good if you’re already in, or near, London). If you’re travelling from outside London and have to include a ridiculous train fare to KX, you may well be looking at similar cost to a flight to New York!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Pretty useless and irrelevant if that's the latest week bookable and as I said, almost 5 hrs journey time (and you're cherry picking again; it can be up to 6hrs). If I make a 5hr journey I expect to arrive on a different continent. Hopefully there'll be no issues with any pesky overruns on good old_ planned engineering works_ either Eurostar service update | Eurostar | Eurostar. Have another go.


And flying can be 'up to' 23 hours without 'cherry-picking'.



So, therefore flying takes about 5 times as long and costs twice as much and means you have to change plane somewhere ridiculous.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> And flying can be 'up to' 23 hours without 'cherry-picking'.
> 
> View attachment 157090
> 
> So, therefore flying takes about 5 times as long and costs twice as much and means you have to change plane somewhere ridiculous.




I think you’re done now.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> We'll always be kept up to date though, through reports each time Cupid Stunt phones his mate who is a journalist or his mate who is a drone expert, or his mate who knows someone in ATC, or his mate he knows from when he was in pirate radio, or his mate who cleans telescopes for the secret services, or his mate who was a jet pilot in WW1, etc etc.


TBF, cupid_stunt does have quite a few mates.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 28, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> When did urban go the same way as the Daily Mail comments and Mumsnet?


What was your join date?


----------



## keybored (Dec 28, 2018)

existentialist said:


> What was your join date?


It's just a parody "Dave Spart" style account isn't it? No one really posts like that.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 28, 2018)

keybored said:


> It's just a parody "Dave Spart" style account isn't it? No one really posts like that.


I always get caught out when I make that assumption!


----------



## A380 (Dec 28, 2018)

Planes are great, but modern airliners do cause problems in the stratosphere, light aircraft mostly use 1940s tech which means they have stupidly low 'MPG' so its a good job there aren't many in use.

High Speed trains are even better - but traveling to France or through to Belgium or Holland you are using French nuclear power (and getting your weekend break subsidised by the taxes of the French working classes). So a win there. 

Passenger ships tend to burn horrible bunker fuel oil so massive pollutants, and they run over whales. Cars are the devil's own work and you have to mix it with people driving BMWs. 

The sooner we ban Chinese and Indian people, package holiday louts, middle class tourists, corporate fat cats and everyone else apart from proper travelers from moving more than 12 miles from their birth place, the better.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> The £7 single fare is currently available for every day in May that I've checked. Worth booking that now ice-is-forming (assuming that you want to come back into London).



I'm actually doing Amsterdam > Gatwick in a dodgy plane apparently   I'll just get Gatwick to Croydon and a bus to my dads. I'm flying out of Heathrow to Thailand  the following day, where I'll be going on an even dodgier plane by the sounds of it


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Haha. Just need to book 5 months in advance to get your £7 ticket. If you book the Eurostar many months ahead you get several £51 fares throughout the day.



I'll be doing this  oyster card for a week. Then out of London and onto a eurostar rail pass or otherwise-whichevers cheaper. I can book tickets 90 days in advance, so that's in about five weeks time


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> the usual nonsense messing about with collecting bags and so on.



I always travel very light..

e2a sorry about the derail, I hope they catch those pesky drones... it reminds me of the needle in a strawberry saga that happened here recently..

if you'd like to keep advising my travel itinerary you could carry on in the travel forum


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> I'm actually doing Amsterdam > Gatwick in a dodgy plane apparently   I'll just get Gatwick to Croydon and a bus to my dads. I'm flying out of Heathrow to Thailand  the following day, where I'll be going on an even dodgier plane by the sounds of it


Don't get a ticket, use your contactless card like an oyster on the gate. It's only £3, maybe less. Queueing for a ticket can take ages and costs loads more.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> I'll be doing this  oyster card for a week. Then out of London and onto a eurostar rail pass or otherwise-whichevers cheaper. I can book tickets 90 days in advance, so that's in about five weeks time


Yep. If you’re already in central London, Eurostar to Paris/Lille/Brussells often makes sense.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> I'm actually doing Amsterdam > Gatwick in a dodgy plane apparently   I'll just get Gatwick to Croydon and a bus to my dads. I'm flying out of Heathrow to Thailand  the following day, where I'll be going on an even dodgier plane by the sounds of it


Oh, and there is the x26 bus from Croydon to Heathrow if you feel like saving a few quid (£1.50 contactles)  It takes maybe an hour to an hour and a half, but it takes about that long on trains and tube anyway.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 28, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Don't get a ticket, use your contactless card like an oyster on the gate. It's only £3, maybe less. Queueing for a ticket can take ages and costs loads more.



Thank you  I've got a lift to Heathrow. Does the 54 still run Croydon to Elmer's end?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> Thank you


And don't bother getting an Oyster card if you have a contactless credit / debt card, it works just the same these days.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Yep. If you’re already in central London, Eurostar to Paris/Lille/Brussells often makes sense.



Trains from London to Paris, Paris to Marseilles. Venice to Milan. Milan to Zurich. Zurich to Amsterdam.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 28, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And don't bother getting an Oyster card if you have a contactless credit / debt card, it works just the same these days.



Thank you, I'll do that from gatwick to Croydon. 

I just have to figure out currency conversion fees on each transaction and see what works better I think  spy posted me details of an interesting new card that may reduce these.

Also if I'm doing a few trips around London in a week, won't oyster work out cheaper


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> Thank you, I'll do that from gatwick to Croydon.
> 
> I just have to figure out currency conversion fees on each transaction and see what works better I think  spy posted me details of an interesting new card that may reduce these.
> 
> Also if I'm doing a few trips around London in a week, won't oyster work out cheaper


Oh that is true, if it's a foreign card your bank might charge every time. My wife got a credit card that has a great conversion rate and does not charge on top for every transaction.
If that's the case it won't cost any more than oyster, they charge exactly the same rate, its just paper tickets that cost more . With oyster   you would just have the extra faff of buying one (about  five quid I think) then charging it up.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> Thank you, I'll do that from gatwick to Croydon.
> 
> I just have to figure out currency conversion fees on each transaction and see what works better I think  spy posted me details of an interesting new card that may reduce these.
> 
> Also if I'm doing a few trips around London in a week, won't oyster work out cheaper


That depends. If the Australian Revolut cards work the same way as all the others, they’ll be contactless, so you can just use it at the barriers instead of an Oyster and be charged the same with the same daily maximum and that should be the cheapest way to travel around London. That’s not yet confirmed though but will be by May. Just hold fire for a while.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 28, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh that is true, if it's a foreign card your bank might charge every time. My wife got a credit card that has a great conversion rate and does not charge on top for every transaction.
> If that's the case it won't cost any more than oyster, they charge exactly the same rate, its just paper tickets that cost more . With oyster   you would just have the extra faff of buying one (about  five quid I think) then charging it up.



So oyster cards have a capped rate? I was looking a week long one that covered all six zones. It was 63 pounds . I imagined this would be cheaper than Heathrow central London. Up and down from se20 to London for a few days, and then back to central to get the train to Paris? I'll have to sit down and work it out.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> That depends. If the Australian Revolut cards work the same way as all the others, they’ll be contactless, so you can just use it at the barriers instead of an Oyster and be charged the same with the same daily maximum and that should be the cheapest way to travel around London. That’s not yet confirmed though but will be by May. Just hold fire for a while.



 gotta get it sorted by Easter


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> gotta get it sorted by Easter


I believe the plan is that it’ll be launched there by mid March. It’s worth waiting to see because it could make quite a difference.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2018)

Fantastic interview on Radio 4 this morning with the Chief of Sussex Police about this, he had obviously thought long and hard about how many ways he could say "We don't have a fucking clue about this whole thing."


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fantastic interview on Radio 4 this morning with the Chief of Sussex Police about this, he had obviously thought long and hard about how many ways he could say "We don't have a fucking clue about this whole thing."


His media coaching was stretched to the very limit, wasn't it? Clearly Sussex is not a force that easily attracts plod's more able candidates.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2018)

brogdale said:


> His media coaching was stretched to the very limit, wasn't it? Clearly Sussex is not a force that easily attracts plod's more able candidates.



It was never going to be an easy interview for anyone though. I particularly enjoyed the bit about him saying the police were also flying drones about and that might account for some of the eyewitness reports.

Please, please, please let the whole thing be caused by Sussex Police drones being flown to look for a non-existent other drone. 

If that's the case I'd love to be there to see his face when that finally dawns on the Chief of Sussex police... "Aliens? Could we just say it was aliens? Please? Anything but this."

It'll be time for him to dig out the mess Webley.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 29, 2018)

You can hear the Sussex Police interview here, starts around 1.09.45 - Today - 29/12/2018 - BBC Sounds


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It was never going to be an easy interview for anyone though. I particularly enjoyed the bit about him saying the police were also flying drones about and that might account for some of the eyewitness reports.
> 
> Please, please, please let the whole thing be caused by Sussex Police drones being flown to look for a non-existent other drone.
> 
> ...


Now we know why he can be so certain...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Please, please, please let the whole thing be caused by Sussex Police drones being flown to look for a non-existent other drone.


----------



## andysays (Dec 29, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Please, please, please let the whole thing be caused by Sussex Police drones being flown to look for a non-existent other drone...


I really hope yet another thread isn't going to be derailed into tedious Smiths' song title spoofs...


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> Thank you  I've got a lift to Heathrow. Does the 54 still run Croydon to Elmer's end?


The 54 hasn't run as far as Croydon for a long long time! 289 or.....get the TRAM!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 30, 2018)

Callie said:


> The 54 hasn't run as far as Croydon for a long long time! 289 or.....get the TRAM!



Ooo tram


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 30, 2018)

Perhaps police drones should have a flashing blue light on top then you'd be able to tell which drone was which.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2018)

someone should 'shop that 'are these the morons who ruined christmas?' front page but replace the photo with plod photo


----------



## brogdale (Dec 30, 2018)

From the local (Sussex) rag in 2015...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It was never going to be an easy interview for anyone though. I particularly enjoyed the bit about him saying the police were also flying drones about and that might account for some of the eyewitness reports.
> 
> Please, please, please let the whole thing be caused by Sussex Police drones being flown to look for a non-existent other drone.
> 
> ...


Sussex police:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2018)

brogdale said:


> From the local (Sussex) rag in 2015...
> 
> View attachment 157275



The smoking gun


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 31, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The smoking gun



Ha ha!  What's the latest on the current drones story ?  it's all gone very quiet, is that because of Xmas or is it one of those investigations that's going to take ages while the police sift through mountains of data until they connect the dots?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Ha ha!  What's the latest on the current drones story ?  it's all gone very quiet, is that because of Xmas or is it one of those investigations that's going to take ages while the police sift through mountains of data until they connect the dots?


Plod have realised it was their own drone(s) and that they are _the morons that ruined xmas. _Those of us still around will most likely hear of this when the official papers are released in 30 yrs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Plod have realised it was their own drone(s) and that they are _the morons that ruined xmas. _Those of us still around will most likely hear of this when the official papers are released in 30 yrs.



S’not only dogs that chase their own tails, pigs too.


----------



## andysays (Dec 31, 2018)

More drone-related shenanigans 

Severn Bridge shuts after drone flown from tower


> A main route between England and Wales was closed after a man climbed a bridge and flew a drone from the top. Traffic was stopped on the M48 - the older of two Severn crossings - because of "concern for welfare," police said. The man, in his 20s, came down voluntarily from the 47m (154ft) bridge tower and was arrested on suspicion of causing a public nuisance.


----------



## ffsear (Dec 31, 2018)

andysays said:


> More drone-related shenanigans
> 
> Severn Bridge shuts after drone flown from tower




Attention seeking YouTuber no doubt!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 31, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> someone should 'shop that 'are these the morons who ruined christmas?' front page but replace the photo with plod photo


----------



## TopCat (Jan 3, 2019)

The army have reportedly left Gatwick taking all their kit. 
Will Drone Boi rise again?


----------



## Poi E (Jan 5, 2019)

To be fair to plod, one of them probably did see something in the air near Gatwick and raised the alarm.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 8, 2019)

BBC R4: reports of suspended flights at Heathrow due to drone sighting.

e2a: near runway 27R


----------



## 8ball (Jan 8, 2019)

2hats said:


> BBC R4: reports of suspended flights at Heathrow due to drone sighting.





I was thinking Luton next, a bit more low-key.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

2hats said:


> BBC R4: reports of suspended flights at Heathrow due to drone sighting.
> 
> e2a: near runway 27R



Quick! Launch the media drones and the police drones and go look for drone boi.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 8, 2019)

Same person(s) or copycat?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 8, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Same person(s) or copycat?


Same person. I was bored, again.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 8, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Same person(s) or copycat?



Very small aliens.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 8, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Quick! Launch the media drones and the police drones and go look for drone boi.



Hopefully the public on the ground will keep an eye out as well


----------



## moochedit (Jan 8, 2019)

8ball said:


> Very small aliens.



I knew it


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

It's such a shame there's no way to take control of these drones and fly them at extreme high speed into the faces of the stupid twats flying them.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

All departures halted.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## binka (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> It's such a shame there's no way to take control of these drones and fly them at extreme high speed into the faces of the stupid twats flying them.


Would you think differently depending on who it is and the motivation? For example if it was an environmental / anti-climate change protestor?


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

I recollect well the PIRA salting timed mortars around the perimeter of Heathrow back in the Nineties. It was a technological marvel and probably was years in the planning. 
To think now a drone costing a few hundred can shut departures.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2019)

surely now they will have to build semi autonomous  hunter killer drones.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

Does there have to be a drone? Just a well timed report could do it.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> Would you think differently depending on who it is and the motivation? For example if it was an environmental / anti-climate change protestor?


Nope. Screwing over people's holidays/business trips/trips for important funerals, weddings, whatever etc is not the way forward (unless it managed to target a specific relevant flight).


----------



## 8ball (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> It's such a shame there's no way to take control of these drones and fly them at extreme high speed into the faces of the stupid twats flying them.



I think there actually is tech of this type that works on at least some drones.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> surely now they will have to build semi autonomous  hunter killer drones.


Hunter killer drones were recently touted as part of the crackdown against rogue drone operators. Alongside an online test.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2019)

The other day I helped someone book travel to the south of Germany going by train rather than flying.

What happened at Gatwick wasn't irrelevant to their decision.

They'll be travelling next week. If we're about to get into some extended disruption at Heathrow (I hope we are) then I'll be proven doubly right in my advice (not they needed a lot of persuading). Not only will it be less harmful for them to go by train but possibly less inconvenient too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> It's such a shame there's no way to take control of these drones and fly them at extreme high speed into the faces of the stupid twats flying them.


The cop drone operators might object to being so injured


----------



## 8ball (Jan 8, 2019)

Get the hawks!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

TopCat said:


> The army have reportedly left Gatwick taking all their kit.
> Will Drone Boi rise again?


He rides again


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

8ball said:


> Get the hawks!


Thunderbirds are go


----------



## binka (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Nope. Screwing over people's holidays/business trips/trips for important funerals, wedding, funerals etc is not the way forward.


Is it that different to something like reclaim the steets back in the 90s? I'm too young to remember it but I've read about it here and elsewhere and thought it was non-violent direct action that surely inconvenienced loads of people. RTS seems to have been popular here.

Would U75 of 15 years ago have been more likely to support something like this? (If it were a climate protestor of course!)


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2019)

All cleared for take-off, situation normal etc.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

It has a whiff of amusing distraction from all the endless Brexit misery.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> All cleared for take-off, situation normal etc.


is it?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 8, 2019)

It's real...when I just looked over towards Heathrow I could see lights in the sky; drones I tell you...drones


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2019)

TopCat said:


> is it?



According to the BBC radio!
They just spoke to a passenger who said the pilot had been given the all clear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> The other day I helped someone book travel to the south of Germany going by train rather than flying.
> 
> What happened at Gatwick wasn't irrelevant to their decision.
> 
> They'll be travelling next week. If we're about to get into some extended disruption at Heathrow (I hope we are) then I'll be proven doubly right in my advice (not they needed a lot of persuading). Not only will it be less harmful for them to go by train but possibly less inconvenient too.


The met office has issued a smugness warning for South London


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> Is it that different to something like reclaim the steets back in the 90s? I'm too young to remember it but I've read about it here and elsewhere and thought it was non-violent direct action that surely inconvenienced loads of people. RTS seems to have been popular here.
> 
> Would U75 of 15 years ago have been more likely to support something like this? (If it were a climate protestor of course!)


It’s a lot more disruptive and potentially costly for the people affected by it. It’s all such a laugh till it’s you who has to urgently get somewhere.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2019)

It’s okay these drone users being disruptive, it’s going to make my surveillance of my neighbours more difficult!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2019)

The guy on the radio knows he has already missed his connection at Zurich!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 8, 2019)

Flight radar shows planes taking off and landing just fine. For once I hope teuchter is right, seeing as Gatwick drone meant about six times normal bunce for me, a few days drone action at LHR and my next holiday could be by private jet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s okay these drone users being disruptive, it’s going to make my surveillance of my neighbours more difficult!


Sprocket recently


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Sprocket recently




Sshhhh!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 8, 2019)

why not just ban drones all together? job done.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> Is it that different to something like reclaim the steets back in the 90s? I'm too young to remember it but I've read about it here and elsewhere and thought it was non-violent direct action that surely inconvenienced loads of people. RTS seems to have been popular here.
> 
> Would U75 of 15 years ago have been more likely to support something like this? (If it were a climate protestor of course!)


That's a very, very poor comparison. Reclaim The Streets would block off a single street for a few hours not an entire airport for long periods leaving people with no travel alternatives. 

At worst, people would have to find a different bus/tube/walking route and add minutes to their day, and not lose out on entire holidays and miss weddings/funerals etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyone thinking of travelling from liverpool street on 18/6/99 had their travel plans thrown into disarray


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Anyone thinking of travelling from liverpool street on 18/6/99 had their travel plans thrown into disarray


If only there had been an extensive public transport of buses, tubes and overground trains nearby offering alternative travel.

Oh, wait.....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 8, 2019)

Flights resumed now.


----------



## chilango (Jan 8, 2019)

For me, the main reason that the comparison between this and RTS falls is not the inconvenience. That's fair (to a point) imho. I was party to some discussions about plans to gridlock London entirely. It didn't happen. But not because we wanted to avoid inconvenience. There were many of us who would've relished causing more disruption, more inconvenience, than we managed.

No, it's the individual nature of this versus the mass, collective nature of RTS. And that RTS was an open, transparent action.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 8, 2019)

Send in the barking dogs. 

I do find it odd that people that are the quickest to moan about polluting cars and what not seem to think the opposite about planes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> If only there had been an extensive public transport of buses, tubes and overground trains nearby offering alternative travel.
> 
> Oh, wait.....


not sure many buses went past liverpool street on j18. And no overground back then, 11 years to wait for that. Tubes don't go as far as norwich or chelmsford, and fenchurch st may have been closed too, can't recall


----------



## binka (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> That's a very, very poor comparison. Reclaim The Streets would block off a single street for a few hours not an entire airport for long periods leaving people with no travel alternatives.
> 
> At worst, people would have to find a different bus/tube/walking route and add minutes to their day, and not lose out on entire holidays and miss weddings/funerals etc.


That's the kind of argument you hear against every strike that's ever happened. If you're operating from the position that the world is being destroyed then missed holidays and funerals are pretty irrelevant


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> Would U75 of 15 years ago have been more likely to support something like this? (If it were a climate protestor of course!)



That was before these lot all bought Audis, took up golf and generally settled down to a quiet life of noshing off the status quo.


----------



## chilango (Jan 8, 2019)

Indeed.

If, and it's a massive if at this point, this is done sort of eco/climate action, then there are many valid criticism s to be made of it as a tactic.

Causing inconvenience, however upsetting this may be for some hit by it, is fairly low down the list of reasons why this might not be be a good tactic.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 8, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was before these lot all bought Audis, took up golf and generally settled down to a quiet life of noshing off the status quo.



Yeah, as if the likes of the editor & me have taken up golf & swan around in fucking Audis. 

Don't be a plank, frank.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> That's the kind of argument you hear against every strike that's ever happened.



Yup!

Easy for people used to driving around in their own cars and taking international flights to get behind strikes that disrupt public transport that they personally aren't completely reliant on. See how they react when something happens that actually totally stops them from doing stuff they want to though!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, as if the likes of the editor & me have taken up golf & swan around in fucking Audis.
> 
> Don't be a plank, frank.



Now if you all look under your chairs you'll find a card which reads, 'Cupid_stunt will immediately take the bait'.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2019)

chilango said:


> plans to gridlock London entirely. It didn't happen.



Have you tried driving through London recently?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 8, 2019)

Eyjafjallajökull stopped flights from everywhere for a fucking week, where was all this righteous indignation then? Oh no, that was a volcano, no point then.

/empty boat parable.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> That's the kind of argument you hear against every strike that's ever happened. If you're operating from the position that the world is being destroyed then missed holidays and funerals are pretty irrelevant


It's really not, but whatever. If you want to celebrate some twat with a drone making people's lives miserable for no good reason, you go right ahead.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> The other day I helped someone book travel to the south of Germany going by train rather than flying.
> 
> What happened at Gatwick wasn't irrelevant to their decision.
> 
> They'll be travelling next week. If we're about to get into some extended disruption at Heathrow (I hope we are) then I'll be proven doubly right in my advice (not they needed a lot of persuading). Not only will it be less harmful for them to go by train but possibly less inconvenient too.


Have you been helping your imaginary friends catch imaginary trains, again?


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was before these lot all bought Audis, took up golf and generally settled down to a quiet life of noshing off the status quo.


I don't even own a fucking car and do you see any cash-ins or adverts here?


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

chilango said:


> Indeed.
> 
> If, and it's a massive if at this point, this is done sort of eco/climate action, then there are many valid criticism s to be made of it as a tactic.
> 
> Causing inconvenience, however upsetting this may be for some hit by it, is fairly low down the list of reasons why this might not be be a good tactic.


Except no one has stepped up to take credit for the drone, so this is one big pointless 'what if' wankoff for the terminally beef laden.


----------



## binka (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> It's really not, but whatever. If you want to celebrate some twat with a drone making people's lives miserable for no good reason, you go right ahead.


I don't know if celebrating is the right word. If it is a climate protestor then it's pretty audacious because they are absolutely fucked when they get caught. I suppose I have to respect someone taking huge personal risk for a cause they believe in


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

I wonder who reported the initial sighting today


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> I don't know if celebrating is the right word. If it is a climate protestor then it's pretty audacious because they are absolutely fucked when they get caught. I suppose I have to respect someone taking huge personal risk for a cause they believe in


Except IT'S NOT HAPPENING.


----------



## binka (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Except no one has stepped up to take credit for the drone, so this is one big pointless 'what if' wankoff for the terminally beef laden.


I hope you don't think my motivation is any sort of beef, I'm genuinely interested to know why people who might support climate / environmental non-violent direct action in the past wouldn't in this case (if that's what it is if course)


----------



## binka (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Except IT'S NOT HAPPENING.


Yeah now it's not but when you first replied you thought it was so I was just curious why you were so angry about it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Except IT'S NOT HAPPENING.



Probably still worth getting upset about though, just in case it is.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> I hope you don't think my motivation is any sort of beef, I'm genuinely interested to know why people who might support climate / environmental non-violent direct action in the past wouldn't in this case (if that's what it is if course)


I support all sorts of direct action. But not this particular kind because I think it's counter-productive. Is that OK with you? Or does not endorsing every single possible action somehow make me some kind of beastly hypocrite?


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Probably still worth getting upset about though, just in case it is.


No need for you to get upset.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> I hope you don't think my motivation is any sort of beef, I'm genuinely interested to know why people who might support climate / environmental non-violent direct action in the past wouldn't in this case (if that's what it is if course)


chilango put his finger on it, mass action better than individual substitution. If I planted a bomb on a plane to be found and said there were hundreds of others I'd be vilified and rightly so, partly on the grounds of it being at best akin to terrorism, but also on the grounds of it having no lasting effect. If thousands of people act against air travel it will have more effect, even if I grounded 2000 flights and they ground 200 - they'll be able to discuss with friends and colleagues and the wider public while they took action but I'd have silenced myself, no one wants to be told what to do at the barrel of a gun or under threat of bomb attacks.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> chilango put his finger on it, mass action better than individual substitution. If I planted a bomb on a plane to be found and said there were hundreds of others I'd be vilified and rightly so, partly on the grounds of it being at best akin to terrorism, but also on the grounds of it having no lasting effect. If thousands of people act against air travel it will have more effect, even if I grounded 2000 flights and they ground 200 - they'll be able to discuss with friends and colleagues and the wider public while they took action but I'd have silenced myself, no one wants to be told what to do at the barrel of a gun or under threat of bomb attacks.


Quoted for the record and for future reference.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Quoted for the record and for future reference.


One day it'd be nice to see you read something and think about it and offer a considered response. But - sadly - we both know that'll never happen.


----------



## chilango (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Except no one has stepped up to take credit for the drone, so this is one big pointless 'what if' wankoff for the terminally beef laden.



Yeah. It's Its lack of "transparency" (who done it and why) is a valid criticism.

But, I think the "what if" is worth discussing, 'cos it raises interesting questions about means and ends that may need rethinking for the modern age. In the '90's we just didn't have access to this kinda tech.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Yup!
> 
> Easy for people used to driving around in their own cars and taking international flights to get behind strikes that disrupt public transport that they personally aren't completely reliant on. See how they react when something happens that actually totally stops them from doing stuff they want to though!


I totally and uneqivocally support the right of anyone to withdraw their labour. Any kind of fair employment law, indeed the concept of a free society is imperilled without such a right. Doesn't in way restrict my right to be pissed off with them when the fuckers stranded me at Euston Station overnight.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 8, 2019)

binka said:


> I don't know if celebrating is the right word. If it is a climate protestor then it's pretty audacious because they are absolutely fucked when they get caught. I suppose I have to respect someone taking huge personal risk for a cause they believe in



Bet the fucker eats Vegan sausage rolls as well! THE MONSTER!!!


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

chilango said:


> For me, the main reason that the comparison between this and RTS falls is not the inconvenience. That's fair (to a point) imho. I was party to some discussions about plans to gridlock London entirely. It didn't happen. But not because we wanted to avoid inconvenience. There were many of us who would've relished causing more disruption, more inconvenience, than we managed.
> 
> No, it's the individual nature of this versus the mass, collective nature of RTS. And that RTS was an open, transparent action.


...


----------



## chilango (Jan 8, 2019)

TopCat said:


> But RTS was run by a small clique...



The organisation, in London, might well have been. But the concept, idea, action, manifestation etc. wasn't.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2019)

chilango said:


> The organisation, in London, might well have been. But the concept, idea, action, manifestation etc. wasn't.


agreed


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 9, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was before these lot all bought Audis, took up golf and generally settled down to a quiet life of noshing off the status quo.


What's wrong with noshing off Status Quo?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> What's wrong with noshing off Status Quo?


there was no need to nosh poor rick parfitt to death


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 9, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was before these lot all bought Audis, took up golf and generally settled down to a quiet life of noshing off the status quo.




An anarchist with an Audi is still a fucking Anarchist


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 9, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> What's wrong with noshing off Status Quo?


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> An anarchist with an Audi is still a fucking Anarchist


In fact, given the usual regard for the laws of the road displayed by Audi drivers, one could say that an Audi is THE car for any self-respecting anarchist.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> In fact, given the usual regard for the laws of the road displayed by Audi drivers, one could say that an Audi is THE car for any self-respecting anarchist.



I must admit, having recently aquired a VAG car, that I have enjoyed enormously my new freedom to travel on A roads and motorways at the speed I deem appropriate rather than being constrained laws that no longer apply to me...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 9, 2019)

I just had to google what a VAG car is


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 9, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I must admit, having recently aquired a VAG car, that I have enjoyed enormously my new freedom to travel on A roads and motorways at the speed I deem appropriate rather than being constrained laws that no longer apply to me...


 
That's why they want all of us in audis and they're always like _get an audi, man_. They hate being stuck behind us and want us driving like them 
Bodysnatchers 21st century style...


----------



## kebabking (Jan 9, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> That's why they want all of us in audis and they're always like _get an audi, man_. They hate being stuck behind us and want us driving like them
> Bodysnatchers 21st century style...



Good lord no, we don't want the _executive _lane getting clogged up with all the oiks - you stick to public transport and Vauxhalls, and be happy in your place.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 9, 2019)

Don't buy an Audi ffs. Know your place; which is behind me


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 9, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Good lord no, we don't want the _executive _lane getting clogged up with all the oiks - you stick to public transport and Vauxhalls, and be happy in your place.



Fair enough. I can drive like a twat perfectly well in a Citroen, there's no getting stuck behind me anyway


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

Waiting for the clampdown 

Drone firms pitch security solutions to avoid government clampdown


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 10, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> Fair enough. I can drive like a twat perfectly well in a Citroen, *there's no getting stuck behind me anyway*



Of course not, a quick dive to the left, a nifty undertake, whilst the window comes down to allow for a quick flick of the Vs and I'm offski.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Waiting for the clampdown
> 
> Drone firms pitch security solutions to avoid government clampdown


_What are we gonna do now?_


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _What are we gonna do now?_


Call drone-legislation-busters!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Call drone-legislation-busters!


Come on, that boy at the back...keep up...


----------



## kebabking (Jan 10, 2019)

The Irish government has called a meeting of various interested parties - they don't fancy having the same problem as Gatwick and the gossip is that the Irish defence forces have quietly been given the green light to ask for funding for a number of the systems the UK military has used to counter drones both in the UK and in northern Iraq.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 10, 2019)

kebabking said:


> The Irish government has called a meeting of various interested parties - they don't fancy having the same problem as Gatwick and the gossip is that the Irish defence forces have quietly been given the green light to ask for funding for a number of the systems the UK military has used to counter drones both in the UK and in northern Iraq.



I'm sure the mighty Air Corps can shoot them down out of the sky. Our planes aren't much bigger than drones anyway!


----------



## T & P (Jan 10, 2019)

Never mind air travel. In America drones have apparently become the latest weapon in the local paedophiles' arsenal. Won't someone think think of the children?!?!

Ohio school warns of talking drone trying to lure kids from playground


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 22, 2019)

We iz kill ur drone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2019)

alsoknownas said:


> We iz kill ur drone.



when's he going to shoot the bloody thing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2019)

kebabking said:


> they don't fancy having the same problem as Gatwick


how fortunate they don't have to contend with the numpties in the british police flying drones round their airports.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> when's he going to shoot the bloody thing?


I know. I was kind of disappointed when nothing shot out of that over-designed firearm.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2019)

Easyjet took a £15m hit -

EasyJet says Gatwick drone chaos cost it £15m


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2019)

Wouldn't be surprised if it was Dronesheild or the like that did it, in order to get some big orders in on their kit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 22, 2019)

Or a disgruntled Easyjet customer? That'll learn em for changing their baggage policy etc.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Or a disgruntled Easyjet customer? That'll learn em for changing their baggage policy etc.


If that was the case, then the skies over the Stanstead area would be packed solid with flying drones operated by Ryanair customers.


----------



## gosub (Jan 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> If that was the case, then the skies over the Stanstead area would be packed solid with flying drones operated by Ryanair customers.


Ryanair doesnt have customers they're punters


----------



## alex_ (Jan 22, 2019)

gosub said:


> Ryanair doesnt have customers they're punters



Ryanair prefers the term “victims”


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Ryanair prefers the term “victims”


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Easyjet took a £15m hit -
> 
> EasyJet says Gatwick drone chaos cost it £15m


Hopefully other airlines were similarly affected.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 8, 2019)

Still no one caught then, did they really happen? 
Reading this, it turns out commercially available drones have geofencing software programmed into them to prevent them being flown into sensitive spaces like airports 
Drones are causing airport chaos – why can’t we stop them?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 8, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Still no one caught then, did they really happen?
> Reading this, it turns out commercially available drones have geofencing software programmed into them to prevent them being flown into sensitive spaces like airports
> Drones are causing airport chaos – why can’t we stop them?



I remember reading about the geofencing software at the time, but also that it wouldn't be too hard to hack the software, should someone be so inclined.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 8, 2019)

Tis possible that only the first one or two sightings were genuine and the rest were people overreacting, considering the chaos caused no-one is going to want to admit to overreacting and the actual perp(s) have realised how much potential shit they are in and gone to ground.
I myself prefer my own theory (which like all good conspiracy theories is backed by absolutely no evidence whatsoever) and that the whole thing was a distraction for something else and that the people behind it have achieved
what they wanted and no-one has yet drawn a connection between 2 apparently unconnected events.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> I myself prefer my own theory (which like all good conspiracy theories is backed by absolutely no evidence whatsoever) and that the whole thing was a distraction for something else and that the people behind it have achieved
> what they wanted and no-one has yet drawn a connection between 2 apparently unconnected events.



On another thread Bahnhof Strasse mentioned how convenient the Icelandic volcano was, when he had messed up someone's booking.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2019)

A little info on how airports and the like can be protected from drones in the first bit of this Click, Drone Wars: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0003q9w via @bbciplayer


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 26, 2019)

hash tag said:


> A little info on how airports and the like can be protected from drones in the first bit of this Click, Drone Wars: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0003q9w via @bbciplayer


I saw that. Interesting the way the police asked the public to invent anti drone solutions, but also the way they developed ways to protect from anti drone measures. And it looks cool and fun!


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2019)

At the end of the day the chances of bringing down a plane with a drone are pretty much zero. Even if you manage to take an engine out, all passenger aircraft can fly safely on one. And anywhere else it might impact, it will never cause serious structural damage that would compromise the ability of the plane to continue flying.

The real issue is the massive financial cost a two hundred quid gadget could cost to an airline, given that a single engine can cost up to 20m, plus all the associated costs having the aircraft out of service.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 26, 2019)

I still think it was the makers of an anti-drone defence system trying to scare all of Europe's airports into buying their system.  Followed by the usual incompetence of our police.  

But I have been called a cynical bastard.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2019)

T & P said:


> At the end of the day the chances of bringing down a plane with a drone are pretty much zero. Even if you manage to take an engine out, all passenger aircraft can fly safely on one. And anywhere else it might impact, it will never cause serious structural damage that would compromise the ability of the plane to continue flying.
> 
> The real issue is the massive financial cost a two hundred quid gadget could cost to an airline, given that a single engine can cost up to 20m, plus all the associated costs having the aircraft out of service.


This is why it's the perfect vehicle for ethical eco-terrorism.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 27, 2019)

Police are still tryi g to ban . 50 bmg  cal rifles.

Due to their "serious threat"
  The fairly ridiculous rifles all weigh  over 20lb plus are bolt action and used for a rather geeky pastime of target shooting at a mile and a half.
 Without explosive tip ammo they aren't much more dangerous than a hunting rifle and hitting even a jumbo jet taking off with a bolt action rifle is unlikely let alone anywhere vital.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 29, 2019)

More diverted flights yesterday
DRONE DRAMA: Flights diverted due to possible drone sighting


> THREE flights have been diverted after reports of a possible drone sighting.
> 
> The flights landed at Stansted following the alert at Gatwick this afternoon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2019)

Will they catch the phantom drone operator this time?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 9, 2019)

And now it's Frankfurt's turn... Update: 143 flights cancelled at Frankfurt Airport  due to drone sighting


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 9, 2019)

That'll disrupt things a bit. Frankfurt is massive. One of the busiest airports in Europe after Heathrow, Schipol and Charles de Gaulle


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2019)

Excellent news.


----------



## weltweit (May 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> At the end of the day the chances of bringing down a plane with a drone are pretty much zero. Even if you manage to take an engine out, all passenger aircraft can fly safely on one. And anywhere else it might impact, it will never cause serious structural damage that would compromise the ability of the plane to continue flying.


Have you not seen the video of a drone being fired at a wing at normal closing speed? The drone made a drone shaped hole in the front of the wing. 

You know, the wing, where they keep the fuel tanks.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 9, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Excellent news.


Who for?
For whom?


----------



## Spymaster (May 9, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Who for?
> For whom?


Climate twats.


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Who for?
> For whom?


Read the thread.


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Have you not seen the video of a drone being fired at a wing at normal closing speed? The drone made a drone shaped hole in the front of the wing.
> 
> You know, the wing, where they keep the fuel tanks.


Yeah but that would be the leading edge of the wing. I am no airplane engineer but am not sure a drone impact near an airport where the approaching speeds are fairly low would be near enough to cause such catastrophic damage to a wing as to pierce the fuel tanks buried well within.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 9, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> twats.


FFY


----------



## weltweit (May 9, 2019)




----------



## T & P (May 9, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Who for?
> For whom?





Spymaster said:


> Climate twats.


 It doesn't matter. It won't make any difference. It will not cause a single person affected by such actions to modify their flying behaviour in the future, let alone any numbers of people needed to make even the slightlest difference to climate change.

In fact the opposite might be true. If for instance I had been prevented by some drone-happy cunt from, say, making it to the funeral of a loved one across the Pond, my most likely reaction to the act would have been to start looking for cheap flights and book 10 domestic flights from London to, say, Manchester or Plymouth or similarly pointless domestic air destinations from London, and then publish my deeds on social media as a monumental 'fuck you' to the idiotic fucktoid. And would encourage others to do the same every time there is a further drone incident near an airport.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> In fact the opposite might be true.


I'm sure the opposite is true.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 25, 2019)

and Singapore Drones disrupt flights at Singapore Changi airport


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2020)

Bump because the couple wrongly accused and very publicly demonised have just been awarded a 200k payout from the Met





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




Pleased about that, but I would have been even more pleased if the tabloid press had been made to share the bill.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> Bump because the couple wrongly accused and very publicly demonised have just been awarded a 200k payout from the Met
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the Met, but Sussex Police.

And, damages paid was only £55k, the extra £145k talked about is billed legal costs.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 14, 2020)

£55k in damages. £145k in legal costs.

They went the “no win, no fee” route then.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> £55k in damages. £145k in legal costs.
> 
> They went the “no win, no fee” route then.


Probably not surprising. Even without opportunist lawyers, and assuming the actual costs could have been a third of what's being claimed, that's a lot of wedge to have to find, for most normal people...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm not sure I would've bothered to take legal action against the police but I wasn't in their position. They obviously had it bad from the police. I'm not sure how they can say "delighted to be vindicated."  Does anyone seriously think they were guilty? The lack of prosecution is the bigger story that affirms their innocence as well.

Airports are now so tooled up with detection that it may never happen again which makes it all the more mystifying.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm not sure I would've bothered to take legal action against the police but I wasn't in there position. They obviously had it bad from the police. I'm not sure how they can say "delighted to be vindicated."  Does anyone seriously think they were guilty? The lack of prosecution is the bigger story that affirms their innocence as well.
> 
> Airports are now so tooled up with detection that it may never happen again which makes it all the more mystifying.


I'd have much preferred to see them go after the papers for libel (we don't have "criminal libel" on the statute books here, do we?), which should have been an open and shut case...but such is our legal system now that the only way you can bring a libel action is if you have very deep pockets. Just another example of lack of accountability.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2020)

They'll doubtless have used words like "are accused of ...", "a police spokesperson said ...", ....


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm not sure I would've bothered to take legal action against the police but I wasn't in their position. They obviously had it bad from the police. I'm not sure how they can say "delighted to be vindicated."  Does anyone seriously think they were guilty? The lack of prosecution is the bigger story that affirms their innocence as well.
> 
> Airports are now so tooled up with detection that it may never happen again which makes it all the more mystifying.




I would.; I could find something useful to do with a paltry £55,000


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm not sure I would've bothered to take legal action against the police but I wasn't in their position. They obviously had it bad from the police. I'm not sure how they can say "delighted to be vindicated."  Does anyone seriously think they were guilty? The lack of prosecution is the bigger story that affirms their innocence as well.
> 
> Airports are now so tooled up with detection that it may never happen again which makes it all the more mystifying.


Do you not remember the circumstances of their arrest? I don’t have an issue with genuine mistakes that might lead to innocent people being arrested, so long as the error is swiftly remedied and the cops own up publicly to their mistake.

But this was a very high profile case and clearly these people’s names were leaked (or perhaps even officially disclosed in a press release, I can’t remember) to the media immediately after their arrest, and inevitably got demonised by the press. That the police didn’t appear to have any remotely credible basis to make an arrest makes it even worse.

This was one of those hot potato issues that had just about the entire country up in arms and probably had the government demanding  swift results from the police. Which is fine in itself, but not so much when the filth decide to  chance it and arrest people on flimsy shit if they have no good leads.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not the Met, but Sussex Police.
> 
> And, damages paid was only £55k, the extra £145k talked about is billed legal costs.


You think the lawyers should have charged the cops more?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> You think the lawyers should have charged the cops more?



Don't be fucking stupid.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 14, 2020)

tim said:


> I would.; I could find something useful to do with a paltry £55,000



You could get a motherfucker of a drone for that. Just hover it over the chief inspector's house all day.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 14, 2020)

Incidentally, this is one of my favourite threads of recent years and I'm delighted to see it bumped.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 14, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Incidentally, this is one of my favourite threads of recent years and I'm delighted to see it bumped.



Yea definitely, I remember it being the highlight of Xmas


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 14, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm not sure I would've bothered to take legal action against the police but I wasn't in their position. They obviously had it bad from the police. I'm not sure how they can say "delighted to be vindicated."  Does anyone seriously think they were guilty? The lack of prosecution is the bigger story that affirms their innocence as well.
> 
> Airports are now so tooled up with detection that it may never happen again which makes it all the more mystifying.


Without this action, though, there's a possibility that some people would've thought 'No smoke without fire'. And also, their names are out there on the internet as having been connected with the investigation.

I don't know if they tried to fly anywhere on holiday recently, but I imagine there's a possibility that their names might've been on security lists in connection with this case.

Too right they should've taken the police to court for wrongful arrest and imprisonment. Cops need to be held accountable for their actions. But also, this very public slapdown and paying of compensation is newsworthy and will serve to further clear their name beyond doubt.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 15, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Incidentally, this is one of my favourite threads of recent years and I'm delighted to see it bumped.


Everyone freaking out about Gatwick being shut for a day or whatever, and little did they know what 2020 would bring to the air travel table.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Everyone freaking out about Gatwick being shut for a day or whatever, and little did they know what 2020 would bring to the air travel table.



You're right it's not G5 it's DRONES that are spreading coronavirus 💡


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 15, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Without this action, though, there's a possibility that some people would've thought 'No smoke without fire'. And also, their names are out there on the internet as having been connected with the investigation.
> 
> I don't know if they tried to fly anywhere on holiday recently, but I imagine there's a possibility that their names might've been on security lists in connection with this case.
> 
> Too right they should've taken the police to court for wrongful arrest and imprisonment. Cops need to be held accountable for their actions. But also, this very public slapdown and paying of compensation is newsworthy and will serve to further clear their name beyond doubt.


Thanks for that. Yes I agree with you now that you've spelt it out. I did a bit of reading as well of the police handling of it at the time and it was woeful.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Thanks for that. Yes I agree with you now that you've spelt it out. I did a bit of reading as well of the police handling of it at the time and it was woeful.


In a way, and without wanting to dilute the debate on racism in policing in any way, this is another good example of what is so wrong with our policing culture: I think that the police seem to operate from a premise that, if they are having anything to do with you, you must be guilty of *something*. And then they rather idiotically assume that the thing you must be guilty of is what they think you're guilty of. Which is why we get these clodhopping situations where they're overreaching themselves, and then being forced to retract.

I've no idea how you change that kind of cultural thinking - and I'm sure there are no straightforward quick fixes - but WE need it to change, even if THEY don't see the need. Because, whichever way you cut it, and however many armoured personnel carriers and helicopters you give them, the only way policing can work in anywhere other than a totalitarian state is by consent. And, at the moment, I suspect most consent regarding policing comes from a fairly narrow margin of reactionary, authoritarian-type people, and not the population as a whole.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm getting extremely irate about replies from someone on an RC helicopter forum. These are his replies:


> 200k for that!!! Think I'll whiz round to Gatwick with my trannie and look suspicious. What is it with public bodies that scatter our money around like that?





> I question how hard the police lawyers defended then against some ambulance-chasing lawyers. My point is that public bodies seem to prefer settling (with our money) as the least-worst option.
> 
> Sure, the complainants were detained improperly, but an overall £200k?????. Many people get arrested whilst not guilty and investigations are underway but I bet they don't get this level of compensation. Even £55k is a lot of money for the 'offence'.



My reply to him...



> These people had their lives destroyed. They were put forward as "The Morons Who Ruined Christmas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 16, 2020)

To be fair, I’ve ruined Christmas more than once


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2020)

existentialist said:


> In a way, and without wanting to dilute the debate on racism in policing in any way, this is another good example of what is so wrong with our policing culture: I think that the police seem to operate from a premise that, if they are having anything to do with you, you must be guilty of *something*. And then they rather idiotically assume that the thing you must be guilty of is what they think you're guilty of. Which is why we get these clodhopping situations where they're overreaching themselves, and then being forced to retract.
> 
> I've no idea how you change that kind of cultural thinking - and I'm sure there are no straightforward quick fixes - but WE need it to change, even if THEY don't see the need. Because, whichever way you cut it, and however many armoured personnel carriers and helicopters you give them, the only way policing can work in anywhere other than a totalitarian state is by consent. And, at the moment, I suspect most consent regarding policing comes from a fairly narrow margin of reactionary, authoritarian-type people, and not the population as a whole.



I don't think it's a genuine assumption of guilt so much as the fact they like treating people like shit and if there's suspicion of wrongdoing, then they're allowed to do that.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I don't think it's a genuine assumption of guilt so much as the fact they like treating people like shit and if there's suspicion of wrongdoing, then they're allowed to do that.


I suspect one feeds off the other. "Looks like they're guilty" → "Let's rip into them" → "Oh look, we've ripped into them, they MUST be guilty", rinse and repeat.

It's what happens when you have power without ANY accountability. And our press are unaccountable.


----------

